# 2016 A P L/b S L Challenge



## IslandMummy (Dec 17, 2015)

*The Guidelines:*


*Join the challenge by clicking "thanks" on this post *
*The challenge will officially begin on December 31, 2015 and run til December 31, 2016. *
*The challenge is open to join at any time. No cut off date!*
*Post pictures with updates, protective styling ideas, and anything else hair related that you'd like to share.*
*STAY POSITIVE!! Remember to encourage each other and provide insightful feedback.*
Join the Challenge

*Current hair length*
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
*Goal Month*
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?*
*Post a beginning picture*
Scheduled Updates




Length checks only have to be twice per year so we are not obsessing over length but healthy hair in general. First pic should be your starting pic and then LC pic in June and another one in December. If you feel you have gained enough to post a sooner LC then please follow the check in dates below.



*March 31st*
*June 30th*
*September 30th *
*December 31st*

*Challengers:
IslandMummy
bajandoc86 
Cattypus1 
*Harmony* 
almond eyes 
Crackers Phinn 
PlainJane 
traceedeebee 
NefertariBlu 
NefertariBlu 
LoveArianna 
Nightingale 
apple_natural 
ajargon02 
Aggie 
KidneyBean86
Nat1984
Rocky91
Chewy
Daina 
Rozlewis 
Darkjoy 
HairPleezeGrow
25Nona
Coolsista-paris 
trclemons
ladybevy 
apemay1969
Adiatasha 
Wik3ddd_fr3shh
Alex114
ckisland 
jasmyne14
myfaithrising 
AbsyBlvd
shawnyblazes
prettymetty 
gvin89
Queensheba 
long.hair.dont.care
mzhotniz86
APrayer4Hair

*


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 17, 2015)

HOLDING MY SPOT


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Dec 17, 2015)

Current hair length- APL?
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning- NATURAL
Goal Month- DECEMBER 2016. I PLAN TO STRAIGHTEN MY HAIR FOR GRADUATION
Current Reggie and styling choices- TWISTOUT/PUFF
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?- DC MORE & STRETCH HAIR
Post a beginning picture
STARTING PIC BELOW.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 17, 2015)

Can't fully post now, but marking my spot...


----------



## Daina (Dec 17, 2015)

Holding my spot will post details tomorrow.


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Current hair length: below shoulder length *
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural *
*Goal Month: Dec 2016*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: wash 1x per wk. Alternating protein and moisture in my dc. Sitting under the hooded dryer in a rollerset,  then twisting on stretched hair.*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Hiding my ends more in buns.    *


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah buddy! I am usually late, but not this time!! Yay!
*
Current hair length*
Shoulder length as usual
*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
Natural
*
Goal Month*
November/December
*
Current Reggie and styling choices*
My plan for styling during 2016 is to wear box braids pretty much all year and have one wig to use sparingly.

Deep condition when I take my braids out, co-wash/moisture spray often, shampoo scalp as necessary.

I may dust my ends in the spring and fall.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?*
This second year is always the most difficult. I always do something to cause a set back that's takes me a year to recover from. Last time, I had my hair "professionally" colored which caused tree splits. The time before that, I think I let it get so dry that it split and I had to cut it. I think that's what happened. It was just gone soon after I noticed it grew.

Therefore, no color, no heat, no "professional." I will do my braids myself. I will wear a bonnet at night, every night. I will co-wash and/or use my moisturizing spray often.
*
Post a beginning picture*
I will try to take one and post it. I'm bad about that, but then I get sad when I can't tell if I made any progress lol


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 18, 2015)

Current hair length: *Grazing BSL*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *Relaxed*
Goal Month: *December 2016*
Current Reggie and styling choices: *Wash 1 time a week, cowash 1 time per week, DC ever week alternating protein and moisture, air drying 90% of the time but will also roller set, bun and or undo 99% of the time.*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? *Moisturize, seal and protect those ends.*

I will post a picture later.


----------



## Daina (Dec 18, 2015)

Okay updating my info and will post a pic as soon as I get my sister to flat iron and do a length check for me on Watch night (12/31)

Current hair length:* Between APL and BSB*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning*: Natural*
Goal Month: *June 2016 would like to be BSL*
Current Reggie and styling choices: *Currently co-wash 1x week and DC; protein added ~every 6 - 8 weeks; clarify with shampoo 1x per month; was using too much heat which retarded length so for the last month I have been leveraging wash-n-go's, twist/braid out's and buns.  Will only do flat-ironing 1x per month as hubby HATES buns so will wrap hair and try to maintain flat-iron for at least 7 - 10 days.*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? *Just started taking Hair La Vie supplements and using Amla oil to combat grays and encourage more growth.  Also curious about trying the Inversion method.*
Post a beginning picture: *Picture coming 12/31 when I blow-out and flat-iron.*


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Dec 18, 2015)

*Current hair length : between cbl and apl*
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxd/Transitioning : natural*
*Goal Month : apl : june 2016 and bsl: december 2016*
*Current Reggie and styling choices : wash hair once a week. Deep condition once a week. Protein treatments every 6 to 8 weeks. Flat iron once a month only or wear hair in natural state but stretched. Oil scalp as needed. Moisturize/seal daily.*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Babying my ends and no more wash and go only going to wear my hair stretched and buns or some type of updo most of the time.*
*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 18, 2015)

*Current hair length:  *APL(nape section grazing BSB)
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning:  *natural
*Goal Month: *Full APL- 12/31/2016, BSL-12/31/2016
*Current Reggie and styling choices: *While in a protective style, I will cleanse my scalp as needed, moisturize and seal every other day and careful attention will be given to my ends to seal with either JBCO or my twist and loc butter. While not in a protective style, I will prepoo with Chicoro's recipe, cleanse, oil rinse, and deep condition weekly. If I use heat, I will lightly protein treat. If no heat is used, I will lightly protein treat every three to four weeks. My protective styles will be mini twists and crochet braids. When not protective styling, I'll wear a pony puff, two cornrows or a bun.
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?  *I plan on taking my multivitamin regularly at least five times a week. I just started using oil rinsing and prepooing with Chicoro's recipe. I plan on continuing both. They have been very beneficial for me. I have always wanted to try inversion so I'll do that during the first quarter.
*Post a beginning picture. *I'm recycling the pictures that I took the week before last. I don't think anything has changed.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 18, 2015)

Also holding til I take my pic!


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 18, 2015)

*Current hair length: *
Grazing APL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
24 months post transitioning (basically natural)
*Goal Month*
APL by April, BSL by December 

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Prepoo to detangle, cowash and DC weekly. Jbco scalp 2-3 times a week.
Styles are usually twist outs, up dos, roller sets, trying Curlformers soon 

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?*
I had good results cutting back on heat usage so I'll do that again. Also, added jbco.

*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## *Harmony* (Dec 18, 2015)

*Current hair length: APL *
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Texlaxed*
*Goal Month: December 2016*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: Shampoo once a week with ORS Uplifting Shampoo afterwards deep condition with ORS Replenishing Conditioner, Co wash once a week with moisturizing conditioner. Moisturize and seal twice a day. Texlax every 10 weeks. I plan on bunning more often and keep my hair  up more often. Rollerset or Flat iron only for special occasions. *
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Stay away from so much heating tools such as blow drying and flat ironing. Practice more low manipulation styles and protective styling.*

View media item 128553
View media item 128555


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Holding My Spot!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm in!

Will post the deets tomorrow.

P.S. Thank you for starting this thread @IslandMummy


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 20, 2015)

Oil rinsing is definitely staying in my regimen. I can't wait to see the results of doing this regularly.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 20, 2015)

I thought I would share. I'll only try this for the first quarter of 2016. I have a half marathon scheduled for April. I'll be putting in plenty of miles to get my blood flowing.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 20, 2015)

1. Current Hair Length - Between NL and SL.

2. Natural

3.  Goal Month - APL by Dec 2016

4. Current Regimen : Protective styling mainly under wigs...aim is to keep my hair hidden for majority of 2016. Cowash/DC/Blowdryer once every two weeks, M&S at least 2x per week using the LCO method, GHE once a week. 

5. What I plan on changing to achieve my goal - maintaining CONSISTENCY with my regimen. 

6. Beginning pic


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm so happy to be home. This humidity is causing my hair to take on a life of its own. My friend, who is transitioning, kept complaining about her hair rising. I was too tired to fight it. I do regret not taking the time to put some Princess Leia buns on my head before work. That would have been fun.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2015)

Join the Challenge

*Current hair length: SL*
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural*
*Goal Month: Dec 2016*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: protective styling*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?: same ole regimen*
*Post a beginning plength: This pic was taken Sunday. Hair is braided back up already so this is my beginning pic. *
* *


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 24, 2015)

Since I'm in the Grow it long challenge, I've been working on keeping the SSKs to a minimum. Along with protective styles, I want to be sure to incorporate some stretched styles. In April, I'll get a trim pass so I'm holding vigil until that time. I can't afford to be carefree like I was this past summer. When I finally buckled down, I had so many SSKs to remove as I was putting in my mini twists. I will not do continuous pony puffs in the summer of 2016. 

I hope someone finds this video helpful. 
Is there a mistake that you want to avoid in 2016?


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! I need to get up and start cooking breakfast. 

I found a couple of videos yesterday that I wanted to share. I detangled just like she does after I kept my mini twists in longer than I normally do. Doing the harp, helps get that shed hair out. It takes a while but it's better to invest the time beforehand than suffer the consequences of matting  I did that when I transitioned. There's nothing scarier than having matted hair.  Of course I freaked out. I ended snatching a plug of hair out and big chopping


----------



## 25Nona (Dec 25, 2015)

I would like to join


Current hair length:* Shoulder length*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning*: Relaxed*
Goal Month: *Full APL by by July 2016 and grazing BSL by Dec 2016*
Current Reggie and styling choices: wash and DC weekly with steam
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? *Stretching my relaxer to when I need to relax and not going by a calendar. Beings consistent with my vitamins, scalp massages and my overall regi*
Post a beginning picture:


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 25, 2015)

A mistake I want to avoid is ignoring my hair while in twists. I will keep it moisturized.

Another one is not being positive! This year, I am telling myself that I will see great progress. Even if I start with a dust and especially if I start with a dust. I can retain great growth this year. The hairs broken at the roots are going to grow out. My hair will fill out. I will have healthy hair, even hair like I did before I colored it . Also, I may be able to get arm pit length.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 25, 2015)

25Nona said:


> I would like to join
> 
> 
> Current hair length:* Shoulder length*
> ...


Welcome @25Nona!
Your relaxed hair is so full at shoulder length. When my hair was relaxed, that was the point where my nape would break off. What vitamins do you take?


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 25, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> A mistake I want to avoid is ignoring my hair while in twists. I will keep it moisturized.
> 
> Another one is not being positive! This year, I am telling myself that I will see great progress. Even if I start with a dust and especially if I start with a dust. I can retain great growth this year. The hairs broken at the roots are going to grow out. My hair will fill out. I will have healthy hair, even hair like I did before I colored it . Also, I may be able to get arm pit length.


Was your hair in twists with extensions? I would get lazy and not moisturize properly when I had in extensions. Without extensions, I seem to be more aware of how moisturized my hair is. 

You can definitely do it! Your hair will fill out. I snatched a bald spot in my head a couple of years ago. I can't find that hair that grew in. You got it! You were always positive in the 2015 thread. It's hard to keep that up when you're going through something though and that's ok.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 25, 2015)

im joining ! i'll be back  with more info


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 25, 2015)

Not an official starting picture but this will be my style of choice under my wigs


----------



## trclemons (Dec 25, 2015)

Join the Challenge

*Current hair length = *APL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning = *Natural
*Goal Month = *June 2016
*Current Reggie and styling choices = REGGIE:  *LCO, butter ends, massage scalp & baggy overnight daily; PrePoo DC & CW on Tuesdays; Alternate between PrePoo DC & CW and Oil PrePoo & Shampoo on Saturdays; Invert 1 week/month.  *STYLES:  *I will protective style in wigs (49%), buns, & updos (24%), braids & twists (24%) and various loose styles (3%).
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?  *I am 2.5 inches away from BSL and I don't think any changes are needed at this time.
*Post a beginning picture*
**


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 25, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> Not an official starting picture but this will be my style of choice under my wigs


Your cornrows are long. They're down the back of your shirt!

@trclemons Welcome! You'll be BSL in no time. 

Sitting with prepoo in my hair. I'm nice and stuffed. Waiting on my sons to get finished eating so I can put up the rest of the food. I plan on putting my mini twists back in. I have to get back in the gym and hit it hard.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 25, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Was your hair in twists with extensions?...
> 
> You can definitely do it! Your hair will fill out. I snatched a bald spot in my head a couple of years ago. I can't find that hair that grew in. You got it! You were always positive in the 2015 thread. It's hard to keep that up when you're going through something though and that's ok.



Yes it was with extensions. I'm going to put them in again when I get around to it, but this time I'm going to make sure I prepare my hair well and have ample moisturizing spray 

Thank you for the eHug lol. Im being a bit gloria gloomy. (I made that up ha!) I was positive until I blew out my hair the other day. It didn't come out well. I half did it too. I need a brush to blow it out or a dryer with a comb attachment. Also, I should have clipped my ends. I'll try again after another dc.

So, I'll clip it, slather leave in and coconut oil and Shea Butter on it and put it in twists with extensions sometime between now and the beginning of 2016


----------



## ladybevy (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm in!!


*Current hair length: SL*
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed*
*Goal Month: APL by May 2016 and BSL by Dec 2016*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: Wash/DC weekly with Steam(just got a steamer). Alternate between wigs and buns. M&S nightly. Baggy my ends at least 3x a week. Protect my ends. Prepoo overnight. Continue with no heat.*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? More scalp massages, continue and being consistent with taking my vitamin*
*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## 25Nona (Dec 26, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Welcome @25Nona!
> Your relaxed hair is so full at shoulder length. When my hair was relaxed, that was the point where my nape would break off. What vitamins do you take?


Thanks so much I just  moved from GNC hair skin and nails and started taking Manetabolism. Hoping that they will give me a growth spurt. And I am going to up my water intake.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 26, 2015)

@apple_natural Gloria Gloomy...LOL!Tell Gloria that she's been listened to and you got everything under control. I broke a tooth in my comb attachment. I have done a blowout with my paddle brush before and it was almost as good. I need to practice more. I have to either buy a new handheld blow dryer with a comb attachment or replace the comb attachment. I need about 3 of them. LOL! 

You have a solid plan for treating your hair before you put in your extensions. I hope your ends are fine. The Shea butter will definitely help in keeping the extension braid hair from drying out your ends. Will you post a picture of the style?


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 26, 2015)

@ladybevy Welcome to the challenge!  You also have a full head of hair. Your regimen is solid. I can see while I was relaxed I never took care of my ends. What vitamin are you taking?

@25Nona Please, share your results from taking Manetabolism. Are you going to use them for 6 months? I take a multivitamin but not one specifically for hair. It has a hair and nail blend in it, though. I want to try a hair and nails vitamin. I'm not sure which though.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 27, 2015)

ok. so here we go

*Current hair length =  SL*
*Natural*
*Goal Month = apl by september to be large *
*Current Reggie and styling choices =  keeping hair stretched in updos + box braids, dc, dusting  low manupulation., massaging scalp at least 4 times a week.*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?= workout even more, take vitamins a few months (i eat healthy already).sleep more (before midnight*
*Post a beginning picture = voilà (i trimmed yersterday and tried straighetning the back for lenght check...which reverted as soon as i put down the flat iron ):*
*
 
*


----------



## ladybevy (Dec 27, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> @ladybevy Welcome to the challenge!  You also have a full head of hair. Your regimen is solid. I can see while I was relaxed I never took care of my ends. What vitamin are you taking?
> 
> @25Nona Please, share your results from taking Manetabolism. Are you going to use them for 6 months? I take a multivitamin but not one specifically for hair. It has a hair and nail blend in it, though. I want to try a hair and nails vitamin. I'm not sure which though.



Thank you for the warm welcome. Right now I am taking the phytospecific cap'energy supplement. Mainly to help thicken my hair. Only been taking it for almost a month now.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 27, 2015)

@coolsista-paris  You're almost APL. From your picture, you seem to be very close to it. My hair does the same thing when I flat iron especially my edges.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 27, 2015)

ladybevy said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome. Right now I am taking the phytospecific cap'energy supplement. Mainly to help thicken my hair. Only been taking it for almost a month now.


Please share your results. I wonder if that's the one was checking out yesterday online. I know I want to try something. I better get the hang of taking my multivitamin first, but I will still research. I know too much biotin and I break out.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 27, 2015)

After almost 13 hours, I'm finally done twisting my hair. I made some flaxseed gel yesterday. I'm using that on my edges instead of store bought gel. I'll touch up my edges weekly. I may re-twist certain sections as time goes by. I remember taking the smaller ones down before and they have the potential to knot up at the ends if I'm not careful. I won't let that happen this time. I took a picture of my short twists from left side. There are three. I need this to help me see if I'm progressing as the year goes on. The other two show the size. Now, time for a long shower.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 28, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> @coolsista-paris  You're almost APL. From your picture, you seem to be very close to it. My hair does the same thing when I flat iron especially my edges.


im excited now!it does look like im not too far from APL. i didnt want To trim but had to for the sake of the health of my ends.lets avoid any setbacks.!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 28, 2015)

ladybevy said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome. Right now I am taking the phytospecific cap'energy supplement. Mainly to help thicken my hair. Only been taking it for almost a month now.


 Bsl though will be an eternity for me.  my back is long.....im tall and its gonna take ages.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 28, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> After almost 13 hours, I'm finally done twisting my hair. I made some flaxseed gel yesterday. I'm using that on my edges instead of store bought gel. I'll touch up my edges weekly. I may re-twist certain sections as time goes by. I remember taking the smaller ones down before and they have the potential to knot up at the ends if I'm not careful. I won't let that happen this time. I took a picture of my short twists from left side. There are three. I need this to help me see if I'm progressing as the year goes on. The other two show the size. Now, time for a long shower.


your hair is long. Bsl in 2016 for sure.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 28, 2015)

coolsista-paris said:


> im excited now!it does look like im not too far from APL. i didnt want To trim but had to for the sake of the health of my ends.lets avoid any setbacks.!


Did you trim it yourself? Your hair looks good. It is shiny, thick and even. I'm glad you're excited and most definitely no setbacks.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 28, 2015)

@coolsista-paris I am tall too. 5'7.5"...I'm actually the shortest of my sisters but I have long legs. Thanks, sweetie! I'm hoping to reach BSL this year and get those upper layers to APL. I've got to find a spot to maintain. My right shoulder is killing me from twisting my hair.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 28, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Did you trim it yourself? Your hair looks good. It is shiny, thick and even. I'm glad you're excited and most definitely no setbacks.


yes i trimmed on my own. Im actually fixing à setback...protein overload. Ive been dc like crazy since last week-end.  moisture moisture moisture.zéro protein. And a trim.its feeling better from day To day.I think my mix (water oil glycerin)plus sealing loc method is working.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 28, 2015)

coolsista-paris said:


> yes i trimmed on my own. Im actually fixing à setback...protein overload. Ive been dc like crazy since last week-end.  moisture moisture moisture.zéro protein. And a trim.its feeling better from day To day.I think my mix (water oil glycerin)plus sealing loc method is working.


I'm sorry about the protein overload. You did a fantastic job trimming your own hair. I like your moisture mix, too. You may have made a mistake but you've come up with a simple plan to correct the issue. Loc works me, too. I only have to moisturize every other night because of it.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I'm sorry about the protein overload. You did a fantastic job trimming your own hair. I like your moisture mix, too. You may have made a mistake but you've come up with a simple plan to correct the issue. Loc works me, too. I only have to moisturize every other night because of it.


yeah its less dry and breakage is almost zero now 

i also dont need to moisturize it everyday with my mixture + loc method. yayyyyyyy


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 29, 2015)

coolsista-paris said:


> yeah its less dry and breakage is almost zero now
> 
> i also dont need to moisturize it everyday with my mixture + loc method. yayyyyyyy


Awesome!
Your moisturizer reminds that I have some glycerin in my stash that I need to use.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Awesome!
> Your moisturizer reminds that I have some glycerin in my stash that I need to use.


yeah use it if it works ! my glycerin was sitting there for months and i just took it out this week because of the damaged hair


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 29, 2015)

@*Harmony* We look forward to reading your details. What color do you have?

I'm always looking for my next style that can at least last me a week. I thought these were cute.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 29, 2015)

coolsista-paris said:


> yeah use it if it works ! my glycerin was sitting there for months and i just took it out this week because of the damaged hair


I've been using S-Curl which has glycerin in it. I love that stuff. Once I finish this bottle, I will mix something up. I haven't done a mix in a long time.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 29, 2015)

Today, I put Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca CW on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd & rinsed it out, and rinsed out 80% of the Aussie Moist Conditioner.

Air dried and LCOB'd with Cream & Coco Flower Martini Mist, KJ Naturals Lavendar & Lemongrass Leave In, Entwine's Argan Oil on length, Keravada Oil on scalp & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO around the edges and Original Moxie Mango & Tacuma Butter on ends.

I have massaged my scalp and I will baggy overnight.  My scalp and hair is .


----------



## *Harmony* (Dec 30, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> @*Harmony* We look forward to reading your details. What color do you have?
> 
> I'm always looking for my next style that can at least last me a week. I thought these were cute.



@traceedeebee My hair color is sandy brown but the ends are dyed a honey blonde...I was thinking about cutting off all of the dye, still uncertain if I should. :/


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 30, 2015)

*Harmony* said:


> @traceedeebee My hair color is sandy brown but the ends are dyed a honey blonde...I was thinking about cutting off all of the dye, still uncertain if I should. :/


That combo is pretty. Why do you want to cut it?


----------



## *Harmony* (Dec 30, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> That combo is pretty. Why do you want to cut it?



@traceedeebee thanks...I wanted to cut the dyed ends because they are alot thinner than my natural hair color and more prone to breakage.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 30, 2015)

*Harmony* said:


> @traceedeebee thanks...I wanted to cut the dyed ends because they are alot thinner than my natural hair color and more prone to breakage.


Ok. I do understand liking a full look from roots to end. Your natural color is a color I wanted when I was younger.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 31, 2015)

Straightening my hair pray for me


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 31, 2015)

@IslandMummy Prayers going up.


----------



## Daina (Dec 31, 2015)

Here are my pics, the one in the blue length shirt is my starting pic and the red is today after co-washing, DC, blow dry and curl. I'm about 2.5 inches from BSL, praying to get there by June. Need to take about an inch off the ends.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 31, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> @IslandMummy Prayers going up.



I gave up LOL


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 31, 2015)

Daina said:


> Here are my pics, the one in the blue length shirt is my starting pic and the red is today after co-washing, DC, blow dry and curl. I'm about 2.5 inches from BSL, praying to get there by June. Need to take about an inch off the ends.


You'll make it. From your pull length check, it seems like in four months you'll be there but I guess that depends on your growth rate and retention. 


IslandMummy said:


> I gave up LOL


Why did you give up? What happened?


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 1, 2016)

*Current hair length: SL (finally. shoot.)*
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural*
*Goal Month: June for back, September for sides, my bangs and crown can just go along for the ride into MBL*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: I hindigo'd twice this year. I believe that and protective styling kept my hair relatively healthy as I retained length. I do quick weaves with that hard black gel for two weeks with a curl pattern that matches mine so I don't have to straighten. After it takes itself out by dang near sliding off, I rinse with warm water, pre-poo with Aussie Moist and grapeseed oil to get rid of hard chunks of gel and glue for a lil bit and then plop some ORS chelating shampoo on top of that and rinse and rinse and rinse. I do an oil rinse using an oil appropriate for the season-coconut and castor for winter, grapeseed for other seasons, olive oil if my hair is still sticky. I mix each of these oils with jojoba and argon. Rinse oils out with hot water. Follow with ORS conditioner with lemon juice, jojoba and argon mixed in. I put a bowl of water and a microfiber towel in the microwave and put in on under a cap and wrap it in a towel until I feel cold. I rinse with cool water and let air dry to damp. Then I either put on a little jojoba and a leave in conditioner and massage it through or put on some amla oil and flatiron to search and destroy my ends. *
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?: I want to hindigo again this year to cover grays and strengthen my strands. I'm going to research how the APL girls retain length because I can't keep throwing black gel and glue on it if I want to get my edges back. Continue low manipulation and protective styles and really keep it simple. *
*  *


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 1, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> You'll make it. From your pull length check, it seems like in four months you'll be there but I guess that depends on your growth rate and retention.
> 
> Why did you give up? What happened?



Impatience mostly lol


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 1, 2016)

@apemay1969 Welcome to the challenge!
@IslandMummy LOL!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2016)

*Finally my update for the challenge:
*

*Current hair length = *I think I'm APL now but a month ago I wasn't so I guess I'm going for BSB/BSL for 2016.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning = *Mildly Texlaxed once every 10-12 months

*Goal Month = *My birth month - October 2016

*Current Reggie and styling choices - *Wigs, half wigs, buns alternately.

* Regimen: *Wash and DC once a week to every 10 days depending on time available. Prepoo and oil rinse when I color/henna my hair - once a month. Inversion - 1 week a month for 5 minutes each day. Scalp massages for 3-5 minutes before inversions with hair potion/castor oil, MN and essential oils.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? *I am 3.5 inches from BSL and I will be exercising, drinking lots of water, keeping up with my vitamin intake and very little manipulation of my hair. My hair does not like to be excessively touched anyway - I learned this the hard way.

*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 1, 2016)

Starting pic. All natural.

I hope to be BSL by December 2016.

My ends seems to be the reason why I'm not retaining length. I will be heavy sealing and weaving it up.


----------



## Wik3ddd_Fr3shh (Jan 1, 2016)

Current length: about shoulder 

Currently natural

Goal: to be apl by August and bsl by the end of December

Current reggie: wash and DC weekly and wear it in a pony or bun (have to wear my hair out of my face for work) 

What i plan on changing: well I've fallen off when it comes to my hair and I recently went natural in October so figuring out a good regimen and product's for my natural hair and work schedule, being consistent, and probably protective styles a lot so I can achieve healthy hair. 

I'll be back with a starting picture


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 1, 2016)

@Wik3ddd_Fr3shh Hopefully this challenge will help keep you on track!

@Aggie Thanks for the update! What did you do differently in that one month?

@Adiatasha did you just get a trim? Your hair is so thick and full.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 1, 2016)

Im so happy we have a lot of starting photos in here!!! You ladies have beautiful hair!!! We look like serious challengers!!!

I clipped my ends Saturday 12/26/15. I prefer to clip them April and September, but I noticed they were in need of a clip before I twisted my hair up. I'll check them again in April still.
I don't have anything to do today. I may finally put those twists in.

Welcome everyone!!!!! Lets go!! 2016 APL BSL... actually it looks like this is a BSL for most of you ladies....I'm ridiculously excited. I can't wait to see our progress


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @Wik3ddd_Fr3shh Hopefully this challenge will help keep you on track!
> 
> @Aggie Thanks for the update! What did you do differently in that one month?
> 
> @Adiatasha did you just get a trim? Your hair is so thick and full.


@traceedeebee 
You know I actually did about a week of inversions and scalp massages. That might be it. I'm not crazy about doing them but looks like I may have to continue them.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll post a pic later, but I'm in!


*Current hair length*
Grazing APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
Natural for 1.5 years

*Goal Month*
I would feel fine if I reached full BSL by the summer, so from June to August. I'm here to be accountable for my hair health, so strict deadlines aren't necessary for me.

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
I never have my hair out and unstretched for more than 4 days at a time. Most months I'll wear wigs and head wraps for 3 weeks, deep conditioning my hair dry in the braids and even rinsing weekly to keep my scalp clean but not stripped and dry. And then on the 4th week, I take my hair down, let it breathe and then do it all over again. When I can afford it, I get cornrows (they last up to 6 weeks sometimes)
But yeah I'm a heavy protective styler.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?*
I recently introduced henna into my regimen and it's been amazing, so I'm really interested in adding more Ayurvedic powders and oils into my regimen. Plus, my hair LOVES amla oil.

*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year Ladies!!!

I decided to kick off the year with a bang: 

1.  Pre-poo'd overnight with an AVJ mix 
2.  Mixed Soultanicals Scalp Detox with ORS DC and sat under a heat cap for 1 hour 
3.  Cowashed  with Jakeala Flax Mallow Conditioner
4.  Used SSI Reconstructor
5.  Rinsed out 80% of Shea Moisture African Black Balancing Conditioner 
6.  LCOB'd with Siamese Twist Bamboo Spritzer, Mission Condition Arabian Nights, Entwine Argan Oil on length, Kyra Shea Medley Growth & Restore on scalp, Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey Sealing Butter on ends.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 1, 2016)

@apple_natural I couldn't agree more when I saw all of the pictures this morning. I definitely got my hair fix. What kind of shears do you have? We have a similar trim schedule. Mine is April and October. I've been debating whether to do it myself or pay someone else. I like controlling how much comes off but I get lazy and don't finish. 

@Adiatasha I tried inversion last month too. I forgot to measure before putting my twists in. I won't invert again until the 20th. I set a timer but couldn't remember to massage my scalp. I also need to get some jojoba oil for scalp massages. I have JBCO and castor oil though.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 1, 2016)

@alex114 Welcome to the challenge! You are very disciplined with your protective styling. I'm not a big fan of hard deadlines either. The body is unpredictable. I'd rather be proud that I did the best I could than disappointed because I didn't meet a hair goal. Sometimes I wonder if the stress of the deadline can impede progress but many people find it helpful. Let us know what Ayurvedic mixes you come up with and how they helped. 

@trclemons Happy New Year, lady!You had a nice spa day. Does your SSI Reconstructor contain okra? I was watching a video about making okra gel. I have been researching the properties of it on the forum. I may try to make a batch.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2016)

@trclemons Happy New Year, lady!You had a nice spa day. Does your SSI Reconstructor contain okra? I was watching a video about making okra gel. I have been researching the properties of it on the forum. I may try to make a batch.[/QUOTE]

Yes, it was the okra reconstructor.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you! @traceedeebee 
And I think it's more a matter of having thick, tangly 4C hair that takes over my life when it's out and unstretched (hello 2 hour detangling and even more product use!) than me being disciplined


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 1, 2016)

alex114 said:


> Thank you! @traceedeebee
> And I think it's more a matter of having thick, tangly 4C hair that takes over my life when it's out and unstretched (hello 2 hour detangling and even more product use!) than me being disciplined


I completely understand. I have had my detangling nightmares and learned why I need to keep my wig stretched. And you have lovely hair too.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 1, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> I completely understand. I have had my detangling nightmares and learned why I need to keep my wig stretched. And you have lovely hair too.


Oh thank you! It's a work in progress haha


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 1, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @Wik3ddd_Fr3shh Hopefully this challenge will help keep you on track!
> 
> @Aggie Thanks for the update! What did you do differently in that one month?
> 
> @Adiatasha did you just get a trim? Your hair is so thick and full.



Yep! Got a trim... So worth it. My hair is much better


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 1, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> I've been using S-Curl which has glycerin in it. I love that stuff. Once I finish this bottle, I will mix something up. I haven't done a mix in a long time.


s curl gel used to keep my hair moisturized. funny


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 1, 2016)

last night new years party hair. simple but cute ( 1st time wearing this style since bc this summer) = happy new year to all of you by the way


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 1, 2016)

@trclemons   how do you like it? This is video I saw. I want to compare flaxseed gel to okra gel. So far my flaxseed gel has a soft hold and doesn't dry my hair out. I have a preservative in it so I'm hoping it'll last three weeks. I want to do something similar with okra and see how my scalp and hair reacts.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @trclemons   how do you like it? This is video I saw. I want to compare flaxseed gel to okra gel. So far my flaxseed gel has a soft hold and doesn't dry my hair out. I have a preservative in it so I'm hoping it'll last three weeks. I want to do something similar with okra and see how my scalp and hair reacts.



It definitely strengthened my hair because only a few hairs hit the floor as I detangled and that is not normal.  So this will be one of my staples.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 1, 2016)

*Current hair length:*
Neck. . . barely
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning *
Natural
*Goal Length/ Month*
APL/ December 
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Cleanse w/ bentonite clay 2x a month
DC 1x a week w/ AO GPB
Leave-in/Styler: homemade flaxseed cream  or conditioner
Put hair in 4 pineapple at night
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?*
I want to see if washing my hair once a week, moisturizing in between wash days. Hopefully it will help me retain more length, and FINALLY teach me how to style my wash n'go.
*Post a beginning picture
*


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 1, 2016)

Bantu knot out on blow dried hair.
Trying to figure out if just blowdrying might be the way for me to go. The SSK's are stunting my growth


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 2, 2016)

So anytime my hair doesn't come out pretty much perfect, I just slick it back in a bun and give up until next wash day. But today the frizz and fluff looked like it was going to take way too long to style so I just wore it as is. 
I got THREE compliments from strangers on my hair today. I say this just to say embrace the frizz and little imperfections because your hair never looks as bad as you might think it does.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jan 2, 2016)

*Current hair length:*
BSB
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning:*
Relaxed
*Goal Length/ Month*
 APL in December 
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Clarify & shampoo every 2 weeks
DC 1x a week w/ beautiful rapid repair or ors dc
Heavy protein treatment every 6 weeks
Currently in canerows as using wigs

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?*
Started bagging again every 2-3 days
Starting taking hairfinity again and multi-vitamins
I'm back on my a-game last year I slacked sometimes I didn't moisturise for 7days due to work and being lazy


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 2, 2016)

@ckisland & @jasmyne14  Welcome to the challenge! 

@trclemons That's awesome! So it's like a light protein treatment?

@Adiatasha beautiful bko. How many Bantu knots did you put in? A poster in the Grow it Long challenge talked about heavy sealing the ends. I've been doing that since October and it's rare if I run across SSKs.  I've been using my loc butter for that. 

@PlainJane Thanks, that's very motivating! I'll have to remember that.  Way to go on getting compliments from complete strangers! I hope they made your day extra special.

@jasmyne14 Do you have layers?


----------



## trclemons (Jan 2, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @trclemons That's awesome! So it's like a light protein treatment?



Yes, it's a light protein treatment.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 2, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Yes, it's a light protein treatment.


Cool beans! I'll have to get some when my 2 minute reconstructor runs low.


----------



## Daina (Jan 2, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> You'll make it. From your pull length check, it seems like in four months you'll be there but I guess that depends on your growth rate and retention.
> 
> 
> Why did you give up? What happened?





traceedeebee said:


> You'll make it. From your pull length check, it seems like in four months you'll be there but I guess that depends on your growth rate and retention.
> 
> @traceedeebee thanks I hope so, haven't paid attention to my growth rate in a long time so not sure what it is. In the past I've been a fast grower so hopefully that will continue and I can focus on retention and healthy ends.
> Why did you give up? What happened?


----------



## Daina (Jan 2, 2016)

alex114 said:


> I'll post a pic later, but I'm in!
> 
> 
> *Current hair length*
> ...



Your hair is really thick and pretty!


----------



## alex114 (Jan 2, 2016)

@Daina, thank you so much! Your hair has soooo much shine and those ringlets.  How did you straighten/curl it in that picture with the length check shirt?


----------



## Daina (Jan 2, 2016)

alex114 said:


> @Daina, thank you so much! Your hair has soooo much shine and those ringlets.  How did you straighten/curl it in that picture with the length check shirt?



@alex114 thank you, my sister straightened and curled it for me. One pass with flat iron at 375 and curled when she got to the end. Before she did it, I co-washed and DC, then M&S'd with a little Wen Fig conditioner as leave-in, coconut and almond oil and then Shea Butter on ends.


----------



## myfaithrising (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm in!!

*Current hair length - neck length in some areas, collar bone length in other area*
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning - natural*
*Goal Month - December 2016*
*Current Reggie and styling choices - weekly washes with strengthening and moisturizing shampoos, weekly deep conditioner using Loreal total repair balm or joico moisture balm, biweekly protein conditioner using joico k-pak reconstructor, weekly tea rinses using a variety of teas, twist using loc method, bun for the week*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? I will maintain consistency, and stop jumping on bandwagons. I had no retention in 2015 which is crazy. *
*Post a beginning picture - my pics are in my phone, I'll post in a couple of minutes*


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 2, 2016)

@myfaithrising Welcome to the challenge! Which bandwagon did you feel impeded your progress? I'm curious because I want to experiment just a little so I can stay motivated throughout the year.


----------



## myfaithrising (Jan 2, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @myfaithrising Welcome to the challenge! Which bandwagon did you feel impeded your progress? I'm curious because I want to experiment just a little so I can stay motivated throughout the year.


I was doing the MHM for all of 2015 and I thought my hair was fine, then as I was looking at pics, I realized that I wasnt retaining any length. Hmmm, then I thought about the constant messing with my hair, the constant wetness, the knots and tangles  and then at one point what I thought was clumping was actually matting, totally my fault for not detangling well enough, but that was my cue that this method was not for me, at least not long term.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 2, 2016)

*Current hair length: *SL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning:  *Natural
*Goal Month:  *October 2016
*Current Reggie and styling choices:  *Twistouts/Braidouts/WNG, fully natural for 19 months and my regi is a work in progress.  My plan is to cleanse and DC weekly, use protein as needed, no heat and to get to 4th day hair without looking crazy.
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? *Reincorporate regular MHM into my monthly regimen.
*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## myfaithrising (Jan 2, 2016)

myfaithrising said:


> I'm in!!
> 
> *Current hair length - neck length in some areas, collar bone length in other area*
> *Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning - natural*
> ...


Here are the pics


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 2, 2016)

@myfaithrising I read about MHM on another forum but I've never tried it. I'm glad you were tracking through pictures so you could see it wasn't working for you. 

Welcome @Cattypus1! Nice full head of hair. Did you recently get a trim?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 2, 2016)

1. Current hair length
*Between NL and SL*
2. *Natural*
3. Goal Month
*APL by December 2016 (would love it if my top half was there too)*
4. Current Reggie and styling choices
*Modified MHM- I either water rinse/ clay wash/ ACV rinse, sometimes apply oils (jojoba/ grapeseed, sunflower) and rinse, or occasionally use diluted leave-in (Knot Today) then style with diluted Kinky Curly Custard. Wear wash and goes and wet my hair at least every 4 days. Protein & moisture DC as needed. Dusting every month or two. Finger detangle only.*
5. What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?
*Just plan on wearing it out like I did last summer.*
6. Post a beginning picture


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 2, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd! Lovely wash n go.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you @traceedeebee


----------



## chewy (Jan 2, 2016)

*I'm throwing my tresses into the challenge because I need accountability.  Left to my own devices I won't be as vigilant with what I know how and need to do, and my hair will  remain at its current length.  In 2010 & 11 it was full APL and partial MBL and I'd like to get back to at least APL this year.


1.  Current Hair Length -   Between SL & APL       

2.  Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning   -   Natural

3.  Goal Month -  Full BSL by September 2016

4.  Current Reggie and styling choices  -  Hair is worn in 2 strand twists 80% of the time and a wash n go for the rest.  My hair is washed every 7 -10 days with VO5 clarifying shampoo then conditioned with Suave coconut conditioner.  My scalp and hair is then sprayed with a mixture of aloe vera juice and EVO then twisted with Cantu Shea Butter Leave In.  I sleep in a sleeping cap 50% of the time. 

5.  What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? - By day 5 of my twists, knots begin to form at the end of  them. I will use Shea Moisture Curling Gel Souffle more often since it adds a great amount of slip and detangling to my hair and the knots don't form as quickly.  Very recently I've begun using black castor oil and it has made a tremendous difference in managing  the knots so it's definitely a keeper!    The Search and Destroy method will be used to get rid of my SSKs, I will drink more water, wear a satin sleep cap to bed more often and use my Nutri Bullet more often for a healthier overall diet. *

*Post a beginning picture - Please see avatar.*


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 3, 2016)

Current Hair Length - Just above APL stretched/ Goal - full BSL -  In the picture that translates to CL = Top of Smart Ass/ Goal = Top of University

Natural

Goal Month - December 2016 - My hair grows slow.

Current Regimen - corn rows under wigs/twists with extensions.  wash once a week, deep condition once a month, moisturize daily.

What I'm going to do differently - I plan to stop being lazy about moisturizing and deep conditioning which led to a ton of breakage.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 3, 2016)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Current Hair Length - Just above APL stretched/ Goal - full BSL -  In the picture that translates to CL = Top of Smart Ass/ Goal = Top of University
> 
> Natural
> 
> ...



How do you like the headset?


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 3, 2016)

Welcome to the challenge @chewy & @Crackers Phinn !


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 3, 2016)

IslandMummy said:


> How do you like the headset?


I will never go back to corded headphones. If i had a redo I would have bought the ones with retractable earbuds.  I didn't think that was worth the $30 price difference but it totally is.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 3, 2016)

front and back view of my hairstyle. I finally did it right


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 3, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @myfaithrising I read about MHM on another forum but I've never tried it. I'm glad you were tracking through pictures so you could see it wasn't working for you.
> 
> Welcome @Cattypus1! Nice full head of hair. Did you recently get a trim?


Thank you, I'm looking forward to 2016 and yes, I did take off about 2 inches. I wasn't happy about losing so much of my hard-earned retention but my ends were jacked so they had to go.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 3, 2016)

@Adiatasha Very pretty! 
@Cattypus1 Detangling and styling will be a breeze now. Your hair looks great!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 3, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @Adiatasha Very pretty!
> @Cattypus1 Detangling and styling will be a breeze now. Your hair looks great!


Thank you, you are absolutely right about detangling!  It was a breeze and my twistout looked great...no fuzz!


----------



## Nat1984 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello!!  I have a terrible track record with challenges but I'm really hoping this will be the year I'll stay completely motivated to getting my hair (and health in general) to where I want it to be.


*Current hair length - between SL and APL*
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Relaxed*
*Goal Month - APL by June and BSL by December*
*Current Reggie and styling choices - shampoo and DC once a week (my hair is weak so I typically do a protein DC), moisturise ends 2-3 times a week, relax every 8 weeks. Usually I wear my hair up in a ponytail or bun.*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? -  I'm going to try stretching my relaxers to every 10 weeks and I'm also going to try the inversion method (I figure as it costs nothing I may as well give it a go!). I'm also attempting to do a complete rehaul of my diet (not just for hair reasons but to have a healthier lifestyle in general) so I'll be incorporating smoothies, superfoods, hair supplements (which I will remember to take, usually I fall off the wagon after a couple of months) and more protein into my diet*
*Post a beginning picture*
* *


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 3, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thank you, you are absolutely right about detangling!  It was a breeze and my twistout looked great...no fuzz!


That's great to hear. I can't stand any cutting of my hair but it's always a relief not to have to fight the tangles. 

Hi @Nat1984! I have a problem with consistency myself. I'm also trying the inversion method. When do you start? I won't start until the 20th.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 3, 2016)

I need to join. It is time for me to stop being one of those folks on the board for years and years without long hair to show for it.  
*Current hair length*
I think I am a little past SL. 

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
Natural, slightly heat damaged/trained
I also use permanent color.

*Goal Month*
December 2016-APL; If I am a little past that,then great. 

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Currently, I neglect my hair so badly it is shameful. It always LOOKS good, but I do not do much in the way of regular conditioning and moisturizing. This doesn't work for my fine hair that is somewhat breakage-prone.
This year, I plan to protective style in weaves, but making sure to properly care for my hair underneath them. 

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?*
Continue to protective style in weaves
Oil my scalp with castor oil 
REGULAR deep conditioning 

*Post a beginning picture*
I am in a weave right now, so I can't post a pic. I'm sorry. I will post my "starting" picture around March when I remove my current weave.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 3, 2016)

Starting the new year off right by currently deep conditioning underneath my dryer. Moisture this week, and I think I will do protein DC next week.

I will rinse it out, blow dry and flat iron.


----------



## Nat1984 (Jan 3, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> That's great to hear. I can't stand any cutting of my hair but it's always a relief not to have to fight the tangles.
> 
> Hi @Nat1984! I have a problem with consistency myself. I'm also trying the inversion method. When do you start? I won't start until the 20th.



Thanks @traceedeebee. I did my first ever inversion (is that the correct terminology?!) today - I didn't use any oil though, I'm going to see what the results are like if I use oil say, 3 out of the 7 days, as I don't want to overload my scalp by oiling everyday. I've been reading through some past threads and it seems some ladies have had great results without oiling each time so hopefully the same will work for me.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 3, 2016)

Washing and dcing my hair tonight...not sure with what yet but imma get her done.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 3, 2016)

Welcome @Rocky91!You have a great regi planned for this year. 

@Nat1984 I think you got it right. Let us know the results. I can't do oil on my scalp. I already have an issue with build up. I wouldn't want to make it worse. Are you going to try inversion for the whole year?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2016)

Already massaged njoy hair oil on my scalp and did 5 minutes of inversion for the day.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 3, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Already massaged njoy hair oil on my scalp and did 5 minutes of inversion for the day.


Aaahhh! You're inverting, too. I feel like I need to join the inversion challenge.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 3, 2016)

How are you all inverting?  Using an inversion table, bending at the waist, what?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 4, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> How are you all inverting?  Using an inversion table, bending at the waist, what?



When I do it, I lie on my back and hang over the edge of my bed.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 4, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> How are you all inverting?  Using an inversion table, bending at the waist, what?


I've been bending over while sitting on the couch. I just read for 4 minutes. I have thought about doing downward dog to get some upper body strength work in.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> Aaahhh! You're inverting, too. I feel like I need to join the inversion challenge.


Yep, you should @traceedeebee. I believe it works so I'm trying it again


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just wanted to post that my hair feels really soft since I started baggying again,  and today I dusted off a 1/4 for the time although my hair will need an 1" taken off due to split ends but ill wait until my next relaxer which may be next week sometime as the newgrowth is real .


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 4, 2016)

uggghhhh, I think I'm becoming tender headed in my old age.   My scalp is still sore from putting in flat twists last night.  

But my hair is moisturized!


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 4, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Yep, you should @traceedeebee. I believe it works so I'm trying it again


I'll join when I get home today.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> How are you all inverting?  Using an inversion table, bending at the waist, what?


Sometimes I lay on the bed with my head hanging over the edge making sure that blood flow is to my head, sometimes I actually just stand up and bend over with head hanging low, and sometimes I just sit on a chair or the edge of the bed and hang my head down. 

Either way, you'll get the same results. When done correctly, you can feel the blood rushing to your face and you should get up slowly at the end of the session. Each session I do is 4-5 minutes for 7 days a month.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> I'll join when I get home today.



 @traceedeebee


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 4, 2016)

Adiatasha said:


> Bantu knot out on blow dried hair.
> Trying to figure out if just blowdrying might be the way for me to go. The SSK's are stunting my growth



i found out that my hair must be stretched. i tried air drying ...it was stretched but .... its better when i tension blow dry. If you do decide to do that : heat protectant, medium to low heat and DUST those ends regulary. that how i started to retain on my 1st journey natural...

When i air dry its more moisturized..when i blow dry it must be medium heat (high will dry it out). i realized though if i use blue magic grease my hair is soft :-/ i might try that out in winter.
everything naturals should avoid works for me (blow drying, less washing,grease, serums...)
also when i shampoo THEN dc....breakage !  i retained better when i prepood... then co washed /shampoo . (now i incorporate dc but it breaks my hair to manipulate it..)
so i will pre poo (put in sections as i detangle) + wash (shampoo or co wash) + condition for 5 min as instructions and out the shower.
apply leave in +serum + blow dry tension method + twist the section = done.  next day hair is soft and smooth.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 4, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Sometimes I lay on the bed with my head hanging over the edge making sure that blood flow is to my head, sometimes I actually just stand up and bend over with head hanging low, and sometimes I just sit on a chair or the edge of the bed and hang my head down.
> 
> Either way, you'll get the same results. When done correctly, you can feel the blood rushing to your face and you should get up slowly at the end of the session. Each session I do is 4-5 minutes for 7 days a month.



did you get results?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2016)

As of yesterday, I started taking diatomaceous earth again. I remember that my entire body was doing very well with it when I used to take it consistently.

My hair grew, my nails were in great shape, I lost weight effortlessly, and I had a really great sense of well being. I felt wonderful and I was rarely ever sick - not even the common cold.

Even my eyelashes were longer and thicker. My skin was flawless too and now I noticed that it doesn't have that natural glow factor going on. So yeah, I'm renewing my love affair with DE.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2016)

coolsista-paris said:


> did you get results?


Yes I did. I was shoulder length in November and now I'm APL so I believe it works and so I'm doing it again to see what will happen this month. 

By the way, day 2 of my inversions - completed last night.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 5, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Yes I did. I was shoulder length in November and now I'm APL so I believe it works and so I'm doing it again to see what will happen this month.
> 
> By the way, day 2 of my inversions - completed last night.



wow! thats a lot of growth + retention there . i tried yesterday and today (day 2)...BUT....im in twists that ive just done with my own hair. I do not want to put any oil or stuff on my scalp. will it still be ok?
its my 1st time trying...im going sof though


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2016)

coolsista-paris said:


> wow! thats a lot of growth + retention there . i tried yesterday and today (day 2)...BUT....im in twists that ive just done with my own hair. I do not want to put any oil or stuff on my scalp. will it still be ok?
> its my 1st time trying...im going sof though


Well you can still massage your scalp without the oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 5, 2016)

I want to join.  My goal for the year is full APL entire head and end up close to BSL at the end of the year. With a new baby on the way, protective styles are my friend. Just came out of a 6 week style and will be going back in on the 13th for another 6 -8 weeks.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 6, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I want to join.  My goal for the year is full APL entire head and end up close to BSL at the end of the year. With a new baby on the way, protective styles are my friend. Just came out of a 6 week style and will be going back in on the 13th for another 6 -8 weeks.


Congratulations and welcome to challenge!


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 6, 2016)

I can already see that this year will be a busy one and I won't have time for hair. Back to weekly protective styles. 
The good news is I'm loving this joico moisture recovery balm. I'm mad I didn't get it when it was buy 2 get 1 free.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 6, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @ladybevy Welcome to the challenge!  You also have a full head of hair. Your regimen is solid. I can see while I was relaxed I never took care of my ends. What vitamin are you taking?
> 
> @25Nona Please, share your results from taking Manetabolism. Are you going to use them for 6 months? I take a multivitamin but not one specifically for hair. It has a hair and nail blend in it, though. I want to try a hair and nails vitamin. I'm not sure which though.



Thanks @traceedeebee I do plan on taking them for 6 months when they had the 50% off Black Friday sale I brought a 6 mos supply. I started taking them in Dec so will see.  When I started talking them I stopped taking my normal biotin, GNC Hair Skin and nails and my gummy multi vitamin because I didn't want to be on overload.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 6, 2016)

25Nona said:


> Thanks @traceedeebee I do plan on taking them for 6 months when they had the 50% off Black Friday sale I brought a 6 mos supply. I started taking them in Dec so will see.  When I started talking them I stopped taking my normal biotin, GNC Hair Skin and nails and my gummy multi vitamin because I didn't want to be on overload.


I'm not trying to be disgusting but if you took all of those, you would have that Mountain Dew, glow in the dark pee. My multivitamin does that too me. It can be a little shocking.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 6, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> I'm not trying to be disgusting but if you took all of those, you would have that Mountain Dew, glow in the dark pee. My multivitamin does that too me. It can be a little shocking.



Yeah you are right it is that bright yellow...lol....this is why I I have been sure to up my water intake so that I can be sure to flush iut what I don't need.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2016)

I want to join, but I'm waiting for my length check shirt to get here. Then I will know exactly how many inches I need


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 8, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I want to join, but I'm waiting for my length check shirt to get here. Then I will know exactly how many inches I need



Where did you order your shirt?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2016)

IslandMummy said:


> Where did you order your shirt?


Spreadshirt. I googled and they had the best looking shirts for the lowest price


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 9, 2016)

So I'm celebrating being 24 months post and I want to invest in a nice bonnet. My satin pillowcase doesn't get the job done anymore. Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm joining!!! Taking crochet braids out on Wednesday and will hold my spot. Last year was horrible for my hair.


----------



## *Harmony* (Jan 9, 2016)

I cut my hair today so my new goal is to get back to APL..


----------



## trclemons (Jan 9, 2016)

Last night, I pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ mix & Brahmi/Amla Oil.  This morning, I added ORS Olive Oil Replenishing DC under a heat cap for 1.5 hours.  CW'd with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter, SSI Okra Reconstructor, ACV Rinse & an 80% rinse out of SM African Black Balancing Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with Cozy Moments Protein Mist, Treluxe Untie the Knot, Keravada Super Gro on scalp, Duafe Amla on length, Kreyol Essence HBCO Peppermint on edges and Kyra's Shea Medley Rejuvenate butter on ends.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 9, 2016)

MHM day. Bought some new clay at Rainbow Blossom (bentonite). Mixed 50:50 with Rhassoul, honey and a bit of ACV.  DC-ed with KBB mask. Got my clay on now, smooth going.  I'm going to rinse and probably air dry for a bit and then twist.  Feeling good about 2016!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 9, 2016)

I had forgotten how good my hair feels after clay...I wish I had the time to MHM more often but I'm committed to once a month.  My hair loves it!


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 10, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> I'm joining!!! Taking crochet braids out on Wednesday and will hold my spot. Last year was horrible for my hair.


I hope this year is better for you.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 10, 2016)

*Harmony* said:


> View attachment 348107 I cut my hair today so my new goal is to get back to APL..


Looks great!


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 10, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @apple_natural I couldn't agree more when I saw all of the pictures this morning. I definitely got my hair fix. What kind of shears do you have? We have a similar trim schedule. Mine is April and October. I've been debating whether to do it myself or pay someone else. I like controlling how much comes off but I get lazy and don't finish..



Im not sure. I should probably look to invest in better ones since I just have simple ones from Sally's. I think they stay pretty sharp, though. I want to learn how to sharpen them 

It does turn out to be April 7th my wedding anniversary and September 29th my birthdate. They are spaced out well, so I use them. Actually April 6th is my husband's birthdate, so it works as a reminder lol

--

I finally put some short chunky twists in. In a couple weeks I'll go through, split the sizes and put in braids. I had a set back in twists once and so I'm just afraid of them


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 10, 2016)

Nat1984 said:


> Hello!!  I have a terrible track record with challenges but I'm really hoping this will be the year I'll stay completely motivated to getting my hair (and health in general) to where I want it to be.



You're in a good group then. Last year the board was pretty active. It was really nice. It was my first time keeping up with a challenge. This year should be the same if not better! A lot of us look like we'll make our goals.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 10, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I want to join, but I'm waiting for my length check shirt to get here. Then I will know exactly how many inches I need



Forget the shirt!! You know you belong in here!! Where are your stats!!???


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 10, 2016)

*Harmony* said:


> View attachment 348107 I cut my hair today so my new goal is to get back to APL..



You're going to make it


----------



## Queensheba88 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi ladies i want to rejoin the apl challenge ☺. I cut my hair over the christmas holiday to get rid of those thin relaxed ends and get closer to my textlaxed hair im hoping to be back to my goal length of APL this year and hopefully fully textlaxed.

*Current hair length: Shoulder Length*
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning : Transitioning to Textlaxed*
*Goal Month: August*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: sticking to my wigs wigs wigs*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Upping my deep conditioning treatments, start back using the green house effect, trimming more, adding hot oil treatments into my reggie*
*Post a beginning picture: DEC 2015 BEFORE CUT*
*

*
*

AFTER CUT : just showing where textlaxed hair ends the rest will be cut off gradually.*


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2016)

*Current hair length-Apl/bsb*
*Natural*
*Goal Month-June*
*Current Reggie and styling choices- I'm currently wearing braids under a wig. I do straighten my hair occasionally, but I still end up wearing buns (for work).*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? I am going hard with growth aids this year (mn and sulfur) and I will invert monthly.*
*Post a beginning picture- I will add a pic when I wash my hair again this week.*


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 10, 2016)

Welcome to the challenge @Queensheba88  and @Prettymetty !

Sometime during this month, it'll be three years since my last relaxer. I redid some of my twists around my edges. I'm stretching my top twists now. I wear them in a bun so the back and sides are stretched but not the top. I hope everyone had fantastic weekend and are starting the year off in good health.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 11, 2016)

I got the best compliment today. The campus where I work has 9 buildings. I was on my way back to my desk after working out and a coworker asked who did my twists and if they were real. I was really shocked. I told her it was my hair and that I did them myself. I wished I could have helped her with finding someone who could do her but I told her that I did like her hair. I can't do a wash n go. She just made my day. I was thinking these two week old things were looking frizzy.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 12, 2016)

I need to find a decent daily moisturizer. Help! I've been on the board for too long not to have one.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 12, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I need to find a decent daily moisturizer. Help! I've been on the board for too long not to have one.


Liquid or cream moisturizer?

My liquid moisturizer is diluted S curl. I'll eventually switch over to water with some lavender essential oil in it. As part of the LOC process, I'll layer on Elasta QP moisturizer or SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 12, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> Liquid or cream moisturizer?
> 
> My liquid moisturizer is diluted S curl. I'll eventually switch over to water with some lavender essential oil in it. As part of the LOC process, I'll layer on Elasta QP moisturizer or SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie.


Elasta QP didn't work for me for some reason even tho it has worked in the past. I'm going to try it again for the rest of the week.  I'm going to order and try some products from APB too.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 12, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> Elasta QP didn't work for me for some reason even tho it has worked in the past. I'm going to try it again for the rest of the week.  I'm going to order and try some products from APB too.


I understand. It's one I'll use up and won't buy again. It works well as long as it's layered.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 13, 2016)

had to postpone my next crochet install. I have no idea what I'm going to do to my hair in the meantime.

I might just put in two cornrows and call it a day. I don't have the patience to sit down and have someone do my hair at the moment.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 13, 2016)

Aiming to be consistent and retain length this year!

*Current hair length: *My longest layer is APL 
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *Natural
*Goal Month: *full APL by June 2016 and BSL by December 2016
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Prepoo and finger detangle with coconut oil. Shampoo, deep condition, clay rinse / shampoo, light protein treatment, deep condition. I will be dusting every 3 to 4 months to keep the ssk and split ends at bay. Moisturize and seal on the daily.
Protective style under wigs, might get box braids in the spring and crochet in the summer.
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?*
Incorporating the greenhouse method and scalp messages (mn and inversion).
*Post a beginning picture
*


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 13, 2016)

On Sunday I clay washed my hair and styled it half up in a banana clip. Last night I wet the loose part of my hair and rubbed some more gel through it. Tonight I'll rub on some jojoba oil. Gonna leave it like this all week until wash next day Friday or Saturday.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 13, 2016)

Last night, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of the V05 Strawberries & Cream.

I LCOB'd with Carefree Curls Gold, Liquid Gold Ginger Cream, Keravada Super Gro on scalp, Duafe Amla on length, Kreyol Essence HBCO Peppermint on edges and Kyra's Shea Medley Refresh & Hydrating butter on ends.


----------



## *Harmony* (Jan 13, 2016)

*Nice Hair, How do you wear your hair to sleep at night?*



Queensheba88 said:


> Hi ladies i want to rejoin the apl challenge ☺. I cut my hair over the christmas holiday to get rid of those thin relaxed ends and get closer to my textlaxed hair im hoping to be back to my goal length of APL this year and hopefully fully textlaxed.
> 
> *Current hair length: Shoulder Length*
> *Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning : Transitioning to Textlaxed*
> ...


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 13, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> had to postpone my next crochet install. I have no idea what I'm going to do to my hair in the meantime.
> 
> I might just put in two cornrows and call it a day. I don't have the patience to sit down and have someone do my hair at the moment.


Two cornrows is my style when I'm between protective styles. Hopefully the break is exactly what you need


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 13, 2016)

Welcome to the challenge @long.hair.dont.care!


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 13, 2016)

I thought I would share this video. Her regimen was simple and I've seen the products she uses in stores. I need to check out that deep conditioner.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 13, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> Welcome to the challenge @long.hair.dont.care!



THANK YOU @traceedeebee ! 

By the way, I think the videos that you've embedded so far into this thread are helpful, so thanks for that as well. They're good reminders, ya know!


----------



## alex114 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm going to start taking biotin and b-complex vitamins for some added growth and I'm going on a serious workout regimen, so I figured I might as well nurture my body inside and out. I've been taking the powder form of msm and gummy prenatal vitamins since the fall as well as doing monthly henna treatments.

I definitely see less breakage and more moisture retention. Now that I have my regimens for straight hair, loose hair and protective styles down pat, I'm going to see if these growth aids will get me to APL and then BSL this year!


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 14, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> THANK YOU @traceedeebee !
> 
> By the way, I think the videos that you've embedded so far into this thread are helpful, so thanks for that as well. They're good reminders, ya know!


I'm glad they're helpful to you. The change in seasons can be tricky.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 14, 2016)

alex114 said:


> I'm going to start taking biotin and b-complex vitamins for some added growth and I'm going on a serious workout regimen, so I figured I might as well nurture my body inside and out. I've been taking the powder form of msm and gummy prenatal vitamins since the fall as well as doing monthly henna treatments.
> 
> I definitely see less breakage and more moisture retention. Now that I have my regimens for straight hair, loose hair and protective styles down pat, I'm going to see if these growth aids will get me to APL and then BSL this year!


What type of exercise will you do? I just installed this app called sworkit. It has some cool stuff on it. I need to start doing some yoga.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 14, 2016)

I love yoga, so I'll probably do that twice a week, and the group excercise pass I have also offers Zumba, Pilates, kickboxing and core fitness. I'm planning to choose the 4 most convenient for me each week. I also do pole dancing. @traceedeebee


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 14, 2016)

alex114 said:


> I love yoga, so I'll probably do that twice a week, and the group excercise pass I have also offers Zumba, Pilates, kickboxing and core fitness. I'm planning to choose the 4 most convenient for me each week. *I also do pole dancing.* @traceedeebee



@alex114 thats so cool! I was looking into pole fitness recently, I have a weaker side I want to fix and physio is just too boring for me. How do you think your upper body strength is now compared to when you started? You kinda inspired me to get my fitness on freal freal.

I washed my hair out Monday and attempted my first african threading to stretch, it went well. 
On Tuesday I got lazy and had hair in two chunky cornrows. I looked like a mushroom with my wig on top ahah, thats what I get for being lazy. Anyway, I ended up taking out the cornrows and doing smaller sections last night. 
Scalp massaging, moisturizing and sealing all throughout the week so far, so good.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 14, 2016)

@alex114 That's a great selection. My gym needs to up its game. I want to try pole dancing now. I've never done Pilates in a class setting. Hopefully they'll offer that again. 

@long.hair.dont.care Now, I need to research African threading. You had me laughing. I'm sure you were a cute mushroom.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 14, 2016)

I've been doing karate since high school so my upper body strength has always been something I work on, but pole fitness is like the next level. My upper body is way more fit than it was doing 10-12 hours of karate a week, which is crazy lol. Pole dancing seems simple, but it works so many muscle groups and shapes them beautifully.
Because I carry so much of my weight in my lower body, it took me a year and a half to finally invert. But once you're able to do certain tricks, you literally feel like a superhero vixen fairy lolol 
And if you can afford to do pole by itself, the progress really stacks up fast. Otherwise, you can do supplementary workouts to hone your core, back and arm strength.
@long.hair.dont.care


----------



## Queensheba88 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Harmony* said:


> *Nice Hair, How do you wear your hair to sleep at night?*



Most of the time i wear a scarf and just clip my hair up...i may wrap it whenever i wear it bone straight like in these pictures


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2016)

Starting pic. I'm at line 7.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 15, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Starting pic. I'm at line 7.


The shirt really helps in giving a concrete starting point. Your hand isn't at 8?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> The shirt really helps in giving a concrete starting point. Your hand isn't at 8?


Yes. Those numbers are hard to see in the pic, but I am closer to 8. I want to be at 9 by the end of March.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 15, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Yes. Those numbers are hard to see in the pic, but I am closer to 8. I want to be at 9 by the end of March.


That's reasonable. You can definitely do it. Sending hair prayers up for you.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 15, 2016)

@alex114 Nice! Well as soon as I get my schedule at my new job, I'll probably sign up for a drop-in class to see if I'd like it. The classes in my city are kinda expensive, but feeling like a superhero vixen fairy seems worth it, ahah.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 15, 2016)

Ok, Ladies! I'm looking for suggestions. I've entered myself into a weight loss challenge at work. If I lose 1 lb by my next weigh in on Monday, I'm finally buying a different DC. Right now, I use a cheapie. Aussie 3 minute deep moisture. It just works for my hair. 

What do you guys like to use? I'm so happy because I think I'll nail this one.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 16, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Starting pic. I'm at line 7.


What length are you going for? Your hair is long!


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 16, 2016)

I trimmed tonight. There were so many ssks! I'm sure I didn't get them all but I'll feel more comfortable trimming when my hair is flat ironed. 
Hopefully roller setting will keep them at bay until I big chop and do a real trim. 

Is anyone else on a personal no heat challenge?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 16, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Yes. Those numbers are hard to see in the pic, but I am closer to 8. I want to be at 9 by the end of March.


your hair is long indeed. Are nt you already bsl?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 16, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I trimmed tonight. There were so many ssks! I'm sure I didn't get them all but I'll feel more comfortable trimming when my hair is flat ironed.
> Hopefully roller setting will keep them at bay until I big chop and do a real trim.
> 
> Is anyone else on a personal no heat challenge?


i need heat. Fine médium hair but i prefer the results with heat. (Stretched like i want )


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 16, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I trimmed tonight. There were so many ssks! I'm sure I didn't get them all but I'll feel more comfortable trimming when my hair is flat ironed.
> Hopefully roller setting will keep them at bay until I big chop and do a real trim.
> 
> Is anyone else on a personal no heat challenge?



I'm on a personal no heat challenge, although it doesn't feel like a challenge anymore. I just wear WnG. And dust/ trim my hair in its coil state. 

I've had more knots on the bottom half of my hair this week. I've been wearing it loose and they're probably due to length, wool and cold weather. I just dusted some out last night but my hair was clipped up. It was random but I didn't want to feel them anymore. I plan to wash my hair today and will probably snip some more if need be.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 16, 2016)

Good morning! I went to get my hair done on Thursday and the stylist asked if I was stressed.  She informed that my hair was shedding excessively and I had some breakage in areas.  I'm bummed, but already acknowledged that last year was hard on my hair and health. Gotta get a regrowth regimen together.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 16, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I trimmed tonight. There were so many ssks! I'm sure I didn't get them all but I'll feel more comfortable trimming when my hair is flat ironed.
> Hopefully roller setting will keep them at bay until I big chop and do a real trim.
> 
> Is anyone else on a personal no heat challenge?



I have been on a personal no heat challenge since I started transitioning in December 2012.  I do not plan to use heat until my hair reaches WL (about 7 more inches).


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2016)

coolsista-paris said:


> your hair is long indeed. Are nt you already bsl?


Thank you. I am almost there. I need 1 inch to get to the top of Bsl


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> What length are you going for? Your hair is long!


I'm trying to get to Bsl by June. I need an inch, but I'm a slow grower


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 16, 2016)

Wash day today, my scalp is itching teribly


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 16, 2016)

@PlainJane

Yes, my personal no heat challenge does involve using heat on hair that I bought. lolol
I do need to keep my own hair stretch through other means, or else its knots nation.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 16, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Good morning! I went to get my hair done on Thursday and the stylist asked if I was stressed.  She informed that my hair was shedding excessively and I had some breakage in areas.  I'm bummed, but already acknowledged that last year was hard on my hair and health. Gotta get a regrowth regimen together.



Hey! Don't stay bummed for long, you will overcome! Does your regimen include anything to slow down the excessive shedding? 
A little garlic oil maybe? A black tea rinse? Hmm? I havent done one in years, but caffeinated black tea rinses worked for me.


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Jan 16, 2016)

Trimmed my hair last night. I was tired of how thin some of my ends looked so I put them in twists and went to work. I always say I want to trim every 4 mos but it seems like I always find a way to trim sooner. So I'm going to try to use no heat for a while because I think that caused me to trim sooner than I wanted to and just keep my hair stetched. I like wearing my hair curly but I don't like the ssks I get so stretched it is.


----------



## Daina (Jan 16, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I trimmed tonight. There were so many ssks! I'm sure I didn't get them all but I'll feel more comfortable trimming when my hair is flat ironed.
> Hopefully roller setting will keep them at bay until I big chop and do a real trim.
> 
> Is anyone else on a personal no heat challenge?



@PlainJane, I'm on a reduced heat challenge. Trying to only flat iron every 4-6 weeks at the most.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 16, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday for me.


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz and Hairitage Butter on my ends.
This morning, I applied a mixture of Curly Kinks DC, HydroQuench Honey Pineapple Hibiscus DC & Brahmi Powder and went under my heat cap for an hour.
Cleansed my scalp with CC Natural's Scalp Scrub and CW'd my length with Honey Handmade's Knot Going Bananas, used Garnier Triple Nutrition as a reconstructor & rinsed out 80% of the V05 Strawberry & Cream.
LCOB'd with *L =* Aphogee Curlific, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Orofluido on length  & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Horsetail Butter on scalp & Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.
My hair is so spoiled.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 16, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Hey! Don't stay bummed for long, you will overcome! Does your regimen include anything to slow down the excessive shedding?
> A little garlic oil maybe? A black tea rinse? Hmm? I havent done one in years, but caffeinated black tea rinses worked for me.



I hadn't thought about that.  I will definitely try black tea rinse and possibly order garlic oil.  I also need to up my water intake.  Thank you for the suggestions @long.hair.dont.care


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 16, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Thank you. I am almost there. I need 1 inch to get to the top of Bsl


1 inch. you will make it ;-)


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 16, 2016)

coolsista-paris said:


> i need heat. Fine médium hair but i prefer the results with heat. (Stretched like i want )


Whoops I meant direct heat


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 16, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm trying to get to Bsl by June. I need an inch, but I'm a slow grower


You look very close I'm sure you'll make it


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 16, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Good morning! I went to get my hair done on Thursday and the stylist asked if I was stressed.  She informed that my hair was shedding excessively and I had some breakage in areas.  I'm bummed, but already acknowledged that last year was hard on my hair and health. Gotta get a regrowth regimen together.


Sending a big hug your way. I hope everything with your physical and emotional health are ok.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Cowash day...Pre-pooed with KBB Butter Love and AVJ spray under plastic cap while I did some chores and treated myself to a pedicure.  Cleansed with Jamaica Me Crazy. KBB Leave-in. Two-strand twists on mostly air-dried hair using Nairobi styling foam. I'll stay in twists until Tuesday.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 17, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> Ok, Ladies! I'm looking for suggestions. I've entered myself into a weight loss challenge at work. If I lose 1 lb by my next weigh in on Monday, I'm finally buying a different DC. Right now, I use a cheapie. Aussie 3 minute deep moisture. It just works for my hair.
> 
> What do you guys like to use? I'm so happy because I think I'll nail this one.



Monday is almost here! I hope you achieve that goal girl!! I use to use hello hydration, when it was running low I added in all that I had, which is: Nioxin conditioner and Crece pelo conditioner AND aphogee 2 mins treatment. Whenever thats done I really want to try one of these three Elasta Qp Soy Oyl UltraHydration Deep Conditioner, Shea Moisture Superfruit Complex 10-in-1 Hair Mask, or Pure Body Naturals Argan Oil Hair Mask. Have you tried or thought about trying any of those before?


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 17, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> I hadn't thought about that.  I will definitely try black tea rinse and possibly order garlic oil.  I also need to up my water intake.  Thank you for the suggestions @long.hair.dont.care



My pleasure, I noticed a difference after the 2nd or 3rd rinse, if you have any questions holla at me... by the way garlic oil reeeeeeks bad! Im always scared to add it with bigger portions of oils lolol but mixed with other essential oils, the smell of garlic can be masked. Or if youre planning on doing a washed out treatment, the smell doesnt stay.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 17, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Monday is almost here! I hope you achieve that goal girl!! I use to use hello hydration, when it was running low I added in all that I had, which is: Nioxin conditioner and Crece pelo conditioner AND aphogee 2 mins treatment. Whenever thats done I really want to try one of these three Elasta Qp Soy Oyl UltraHydration Deep Conditioner, Shea Moisture Superfruit Complex 10-in-1 Hair Mask, or Pure Body Naturals Argan Oil Hair Mask. Have you tried or thought about trying any of those before?


Thanks for the suggestions! I know Shea Moisture products are on sale at Walgreens. I got my fingers crossed that the scale will show a difference. I did an eleven mile run Saturday so there's no telling what can happen.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 17, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> Whoops I meant direct heat


i use a blow dryer with tension method


----------



## trclemons (Jan 18, 2016)

This is my inversion week, which started yesterday and will end on Saturday.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 18, 2016)

I did it! I lost 2.8. I went from 157.2 to 154.4. Walgreens has a sale going so I took advantage of the buy one get one free on Shea Moisture products. I got the super fruit complex 10-in-1 renewal system and manuka honey & mafura oil intensive hydration hair masque.


----------



## Daina (Jan 18, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> I did it! I lost 2.8. I went from 157.2 to 154.4. Walgreens has a sale going so I took advantage of the buy one get one free on Shea Moisture products. I got the super fruit complex 10-in-1 renewal system and manuka honey & mafura oil intensive hydration hair masque.



@traceedeebee, Congrats and way to treat yourself!


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 18, 2016)

@Daina Thank you! I needed an incentive to buy instead of automatically getting something as the mood hits. I think I'm set as far as deep conditioner is concerned for a few months.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 18, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> I did it! I lost 2.8. I went from 157.2 to 154.4. Walgreens has a sale going so I took advantage of the buy one get one free on Shea Moisture products. I got the super fruit complex 10-in-1 renewal system and manuka honey & mafura oil intensive hydration hair masque.


yayyyyyyyyyyy! great


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 18, 2016)

my scalp was full of dandruff but not itchy.. so i co washed with a cleansing condit +  conditionned with aussie 3min moisturize and amla oil. rinsed. applied giovanni direct leave in + grapseed oil and grease on the ends....lol yup bad grease sometimes works for me. im trying to seal hard in winter and its soooo cold here ( france).
i then banded with hair bands. i look ridiculous but i'll share


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 18, 2016)

@coolsista-paris  You don't look ridiculous. Many of us look the same way when stretching our hair. If grease works, I say keep on using it.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 19, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @coolsista-paris  You don't look ridiculous. Many of us look the same way when stretching our hair. If grease works, I say keep on using it.


it stretches well when i do this and stays moisturized for some time. I hate when i have oil on my fingers though like it just sits on top  .am i doing something wrong?


----------



## ilong (Jan 19, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Hey! Don't stay bummed for long, you will overcome! Does your regimen include anything to slow down the excessive shedding?
> A little garlic oil maybe? A black tea rinse? Hmm? I havent done one in years, but caffeinated black tea rinses worked for me.







gvin89 said:


> I hadn't thought about that.  I will definitely try black tea rinse and possibly order garlic oil.  I also need to up my water intake.  Thank you for the suggestions @long.hair.dont.care



@gvin89 - ITA with @long.hair.dont.care about tea rinses and garlic.
Believe it or not I have very little shedding.  And you can make your own PURE Garlic Oil, which I think is better!  (not necessarily cheaper if you make a quality oil).

I put a large quantity of garlic ( two whole garlic - cut up in pieces) in 1.5 cups of an oil mix (avocado, grapeseed, emu and castor oils) and steep very slowly (covered) for 10-12 hours.  Remove the pieces of garlic.  Let oil cool.   Pour into amber colored container.  Keep oil refrigerated.  I either co-wash, do oil rinses or oil treatments with the oil every wash.
When I don't use my garlic oil as a rinse,  I use black tea.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 19, 2016)

I did an overnight protein treatment on saturday evening with about an ounce of neutral protein filler added in, stopped my shedding immediately.

 I just came out of a 6 week protective style at the beginning of the month, so it was due time for some protein. The very front of my hair is colored as well so I make sure to keep an eye on it.  I was washing my hair on sunday and noticed that only 3 or 4 strands were coming out as I was rinsing the conditioner out.

Tonight, I will be cowashing , then adding  a leave in with a slight hold and bunning for another two days. Thats my sorta stick to it routine for now.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 19, 2016)

ok so i will never seal with oil again...it dries and makes my hair crunchy with tangles... 
im sticking to my serum. Keeps my hair moisturized for a good time, soft, frizz free. stick to what works.

can anyone recommend a good clarifying shampoo. i have organics (ors creamy aloe vera) but some say its not a clarifying some say it is :-/


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 19, 2016)

I hope all you ladies make your goals! We have folks wanting one inch, one pound lost, and I forgot what else. Great reasonable goals! I hope you guys made/make them.
---

Currently soaking braiding hair even though it's 6pm and I go to bed at like 930.... I'm tired of looking at these twists. I'm just grumpy


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 19, 2016)

coolsista-paris said:


> ok so i will never seal with oil again...it dries and makes my hair crunchy with tangles...
> im sticking to my serum. Keeps my hair moisturized for a good time, soft, frizz free. stick to what works.
> 
> can anyone recommend a good clarifying shampoo. i have organics (ors creamy aloe vera) but some say its not a clarifying some say it is :-/


What oil did you use? My hair will feel like I have something on it but it's not crunchy. EVOO is the only one that does that on my hair. It takes a couple of days before my hair will feel dry. I try to catch it early especially if I've been running outside.

Any sulfate shampoo will clarify my hair. When I don't use Neutrogena T-Sal, I use KeraCare.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 19, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> I hope all you ladies make your goals! We have folks wanting one inch, one pound lost, and I forgot what else. Great reasonable goals! I hope you guys made/make them.
> ---
> 
> Currently soaking braiding hair even though it's 6pm and I go to bed at like 930.... I'm tired of looking at these twists. I'm just grumpy


What are you doing next?


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 19, 2016)

This is what I will do once I remove my twists this weekend. I tried to find videos with various lengths. I will try this on stretched hair and use my flaxseed gel to control my edges. 

Halo braid 
Goddess braid


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 19, 2016)

coolsista-paris said:


> ok so i will never seal with oil again...it dries and makes my hair crunchy with tangles...
> im sticking to my serum. Keeps my hair moisturized for a good time, soft, frizz free. stick to what works.
> 
> can anyone recommend a good clarifying shampoo. i have organics (ors creamy aloe vera) but some say its not a clarifying some say it is :-/


I like KC Come Clean clarifies for me but if I'm really trying to be all fancy (translation: more expensive option) then I love Ouidad Cream shampoo.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 19, 2016)

Tonight, I put Avon's Advance Techniques on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd, and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with *L =* Aphogee Curlific, *C =* Hawaiian Silky, *O =* Orofluido on length & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges, *B =* Hairitage Horsetail on scalp & Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.

Day 3 of inversion complete!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 20, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> What oil did you use? My hair will feel like I have something on it but it's not crunchy. EVOO is the only one that does that on my hair. It takes a couple of days before my hair will feel dry. I try to catch it early especially if I've been running outside.
> 
> Any sulfate shampoo will clarify my hair. When I don't use Neutrogena T-Sal, I use KeraCare.


i used grapeseed oil.  olive ,coconut in the past and my hair never comes out soft like with serum


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 20, 2016)

@coolsista-paris Grapeseed oil is a lighter oil so that's interesting. My hair doesn't care for olive or coconut oils as sealants. My sealing oil mix has a base of castor oil (2 oz). Then I add one ounce of avocado oil. Finally, I dilute that with my lighter oils apricot, sesame, and jojoba. I've been using safflower oil in my mix instead of jojoba with no ill effects. The castor oil as my base gives it some weight but don't use it straight because it's sticky. I can't think of a better term for that feel. You can try a mix like that. Since it's cold outside, I wouldn't try a light oil like grapeseed alone. If were warmer, I would experiment. 
But if you have a serum that you know works, check out the ingredients and compare it to your stash. You may be able to create something similar when you run out of the product you like. Or find you can stretch that product so that it lasts longer with something you made.  Wild growth hair oil was the first that I liked. I tried to mix something similar but use up all the oils that I purchased over a year ago. 
Did you use a styler under the grapeseed oil?


----------



## alex114 (Jan 20, 2016)

Still just protective styling under my wig. Not much to share lol.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 20, 2016)

I


traceedeebee said:


> @coolsista-paris Grapeseed oil is a lighter oil so that's interesting. My hair doesn't care for olive or coconut oils as sealants. My sealing oil mix has a base of castor oil (2 oz). Then I add one ounce of avocado oil. Finally, I dilute that with my lighter oils apricot, sesame, and jojoba. I've been using safflower oil in my mix instead of jojoba with no ill effects. The castor oil as my base gives it some weight but don't use it straight because it's sticky. I can't think of a better term for that feel. You can try a mix like that. Since it's cold outside, I wouldn't try a light oil like grapeseed alone. If were warmer, I would experiment.
> But if you have a serum that you know works, check out the ingredients and compare it to your stash. You may be able to create something similar when you run out of the product you like. Or find you can stretch that product so that it lasts longer with something you made.  Wild growth hair oil was the first that I liked. I tried to mix something similar but use up all the oils that I purchased over a year ago.
> Did you use a styler under the grapeseed oil?


thanks for this great advice. I didnt have anything under but giovanni leave in...i think im still recovering from protein overload or something..m hair is DRYYYYYY. im facing a big set back.ive lost hair. its breaking breakingbreaking.ive been deep conditionning since 3 weeks now :-/

i got so mad i flat ironned today......BREAKAGE! so i hated the ends and started trimming again (last trim 3 weeks ago)... and i trimmed too much on one side. 
its just making me wanna CHOP this hair. i am annoyed.

apl wont be this summer.... i am sooo fustrated right now. im gonna have to keep trying to sort out this breakage problem.dont event know what to tr next


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 20, 2016)

coolsista-paris said:


> I
> 
> thanks for this great advice. I didnt have anything under but giovanni leave in...i think im still recovering from protein overload or something..m hair is DRYYYYYY. im facing a big set back.ive lost hair. its breaking breakingbreaking.ive been deep conditionning since 3 weeks now :-/
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you are experiencing this. I really feel your frustration in your post. You may have answered these questions already but what are you using for your DC?  Are you lo or high po?  Do you DC with heat or steam?  Do you clarify before the DC?  I don't seal with oil because I hate the greasy feel and coconut oil makes me itch.  My hair has to move and be touchable.  If I'm going to "seal" then I use PM SuperSkinny.  Please don't chop anymore.  What is your go to styling choice?


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 20, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> I did it! I lost 2.8. I went from 157.2 to 154.4. Walgreens has a sale going so I took advantage of the buy one get one free on Shea Moisture products. I got the super fruit complex 10-in-1 renewal system and manuka honey & mafura oil intensive hydration hair masque.



Awesome!! @traceedeebee let us know how those products are treating your hair when you get the chance!




coolsista-paris said:


> I
> 
> thanks for this great advice. I didnt have anything under but giovanni leave in...i think im still recovering from protein overload or something..m hair is DRYYYYYY. im facing a big set back.ive lost hair. its breaking breakingbreaking.ive been deep conditionning since 3 weeks now :-/
> 
> ...



@coolsista-paris if your hair feels super dry from protein, you could always try the greenhouse or the baggy method. GIRL, never straightened your hair when it feels dry, thats a recipe for disaster. 



Yesterday I shampooed, and did a protein treatment. Today I rinsed out the DC and oil left on overnight. Threaded my hair to stretch it out for under my wig...  I failed to be consistent with the scalp messages, but I have been moisturizing properly.... Also, I think I will be dusting my ends soon...


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 20, 2016)

@coolsista-paris hugs to you. Breakage is frustrating. Don't worry about length deadlines. That can be extended. It's better to focus on a remedy for the breakage. I remember you asking about a clarifying shampoo. What did you find? What's in the serum that you use? Some products give a false sense of moisturization when they just coat the hair. @Cattypus1  and @long.hair.dont.care made great suggestions for helping moisturize and seal. Keep notes on what you try and what were the results. Sometimes we change up so fast, we're not giving a product or technique a chance to work. 

Do you use LOC or LCO? This is nothing but product layering. Whatever method you use to seal, notate it. Try to find a style where your hair is out of the way and you're not touching it. When you get home, assess how your hair feels. If it's dry, moisturize and baggy but don't drench your hair. Check and see how it feels. Then seal your hair.  I use oil on my hair and if I'm going running I'll use a butter on my ends,too. I use a manufactured product from Carol's Daughter. Check your moisturizer and verify it doesn't contain glycerin. I can tolerate this ingredient all year round but some people can't. Water with your favorite essential oil is good enough. Water, your choice of oil, and a cream moisturizer works for me. My cream moisturizer isn't anything expensive. Most of the time, it's something I want to get rid of and doesn't dry my hair out. 

Please, relax and don't let deadlines or hair goals stress you out. This will pass and you'll be more knowledgeable as a result of the experience. 
What kind of shears do you have?


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 20, 2016)

@Cattypus1 I was telling my coworker that coconut oil makes me itch today. 

@long.hair.dont.care I'll use one for a few months. It depends on how long my hair is in a protective style. But I most definitely will share the details. How will you style your hair? I'm only massaging because this is my inversion week.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 20, 2016)

@coolsista-paris  I have been trying both of these and they have been great for my hair. I know it's a lot of reading, but I found that it helped simplify my process. I avoided some pitfalls when trying both methods because the women in both threads shared how they made oil rinsing and Chicoro's recipe work. 
￼
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/you-need-a-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.509482/

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/dont-sleep-on-oil-rinses.150965/


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 20, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> Sending a big hug your way. I hope everything with your physical and emotional health are ok.


Thanks so much....I'm still troubleshooting.  Life can be overwhelming at times, but I did not think it was affecting my well-being.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 20, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Thanks so much....I'm still troubleshooting.  Life can be overwhelming at times, but I did not think it was affecting my well-being.


It sure can be overwhelming. I run for my sanity. It's the one time when I can truly process my thoughts. No outside influences except for traffic. Keep taking care of yourself.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 21, 2016)

So last night I did the moisture drenched pre-poo and actually fell asleep with it on.  Washed it out this morning.  Washed with a chagrin valley shampoo bar and deep conditioned with Eden Naturals.  After taking a nap with that on (think I'm catching a cold), I rinsed and my hair felt wonderful.  Not a lot of shedding either. 

I put on shea moisture curl milk and curl enhancing smoothie to twist. It dried and it's crunchy and dry! Smh, now I know what doesn't work. 

I also measured my hair...8in left nape,  9in right nape,  12in crown,  10in front,  9in both sides by ears.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 21, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> So last night I did the moisture drenched pre-poo and actually fell asleep with it on.  Washed it out this morning.  Washed with a chagrin valley shampoo bar and deep conditioned with Eden Naturals.  After taking a nap with that on (think I'm catching a cold), I rinsed and my hair felt wonderful.  Not a lot of shedding either.
> 
> I put on shea moisture curl milk and curl enhancing smoothie to twist. It dried and it's crunchy and dry! Smh, now I know what doesn't work.
> 
> I also measured my hair...8in left nape,  9in right nape,  12in crown,  10in front,  9in both sides by ears.



I'm really, really glad to hear that the shedding has subsided.  That's awesome news!! And hopefully you're not catching a cold, same feeling crept up on me this week while doing my hair lolz.. 

What did your pre-poo include?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 22, 2016)

Was looking back over my calendar notes regarding my hair last year. I noticed that my hair was looking it's best when I was washing up to 3x a week so in an attempt to up my wet sessions, I clay washed my hair last night. I wanna stay on top of it feeling and looking good.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 22, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> I'm really, really glad to hear that the shedding has subsided.  That's awesome news!! And hopefully you're not catching a cold, same feeling crept up on me this week while doing my hair lolz..
> 
> What did your pre-poo include?



Thank you @long.hair.dont.care ! I am reminded that diligence is key....must make time to do my hair to keep it healthy.  I sectioned it off into 6 sections.  Saturated each with aloe vera gel mixed with wheatgerm oil.  Then covered each section with warmed coconut oil.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 22, 2016)

@gvin89 I agree with @long.hair.dont.care  I'm glad the shedding has subsided. What made your hair dry? Was that your first time using those products when you twisted your hair?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2016)

I took my fast dissolve biotin this morning and I plan on drinking a lot of water. I booked a blowout next week so that my hair looks nice for my honey's bday. I'll be wigging it until then.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 22, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @gvin89 I agree with @long.hair.dont.care  I'm glad the shedding has subsided. What made your hair dry? Was that your first time using those products when you twisted your hair?


Yes @traceedeebee, it was my first time using shea moisture styling products. And my first time using eden naturals jojoba deep conditioner.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 22, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Yes @traceedeebee, it was my first time using shea moisture styling products. And my first time using eden naturals jojoba deep conditioner.


Oh, ok. What styler were you using before? I would try the deep conditioner with your old styling products to see how your hair feels after it dries. I'm wondering if it was the curl enhancing smoothie. I haven't attempted a twist out in so long but if your hair feels good then you know the deep conditioner works for you.  You can gradually try the other two to figure out which is causing the problem.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Current hair length : roughly shoulder length*
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning : relaxed*
*Goal Month december*
*Current Reggie and styling choices : weekly wash w giovanni tea tree &con, clarify mizani chelating or puriphy as needed, ors mayo protein or aphogee 2 min recon as needed,partial airdry ponytail rollerset, moisturize /seal w oyin hair dew & avocado oil ,hair is clipped up into bear claw everyday for work, wrap hair in satin scarf for bed, half wigs for a night out as a cute hairstyle, search & destroy & dust rough thinning ends as needed. *
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? I want to do more scalp massages, find more products for my low & high porosity hair ( i have both in different sections), stretch my relaxer longer (i have gone to 17 weeks but i had some breakage & overprocessing bc of my stylist leaving it on too long), i will be self relaxing this next retouch & testing a different relaxer (mizani for fine  color treated NOT  butter blends just the regular), doing a big trim on the damaged thinner ends,take my hair skin nails vitamin more consistently, eat healthier, drink more water,& start exercising *
*Post a beginning picture*
Scheduled Updates


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 22, 2016)

@mzhotniz86 to the challenge! Will your next touch up be your first time relaxing your own hair?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 22, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @coolsista-paris  I have been trying both of these and they have been great for my hair. I know it's a lot of reading, but I found that it helped simplify my process. I avoided some pitfalls when trying both methods because the women in both threads shared how they made oil rinsing and Chicoro's recipe work.
> ￼
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/you-need-a-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.509482/
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/dont-sleep-on-oil-rinses.150965/


 thank you im gonna do some reading


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 22, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Awesome!! @traceedeebee let us know how those products are treating your hair when you get the chance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i alreayd made the silly mistake then it all straightened. Oh my.  I will try baggying but not yet as it is straight


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 22, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @coolsista-paris hugs to you. Breakage is frustrating. Don't worry about length deadlines. That can be extended. It's better to focus on a remedy for the breakage. I remember you asking about a clarifying shampoo. What did you find? What's in the serum that you use? Some products give a false sense of moisturization when they just coat the hair. @Cattypus1  and @long.hair.dont.care made great suggestions for helping moisturize and seal. Keep notes on what you try and what were the results. Sometimes we change up so fast, we're not giving a product or technique a chance to work.
> 
> Do you use LOC or LCO? This is nothing but product layering. Whatever method you use to seal, notate it. Try to find a style where your hair is out of the way and you're not touching it. When you get home, assess how your hair feels. If it's dry, moisturize and baggy but don't drench your hair. Check and see how it feels. Then seal your hair.  I use oil on my hair and if I'm going running I'll use a butter on my ends,too. I use a manufactured product from Carol's Daughter. Check your moisturizer and verify it doesn't contain glycerin. I can tolerate this ingredient all year round but some people can't. Water with your favorite essential oil is good enough. Water, your choice of oil, and a cream moisturizer works for me. My cream moisturizer isn't anything expensive. Most of the time, it's something I want to get rid of and doesn't dry my hair out.
> 
> ...


 hi thanks a lot !
i havent found my clarifying shampoo yet. we surely dont have the same products.many i cant find her. Even loreal that you have sometimes isnt her. 
but ill keep seaching..
i used fantasia ic heat serum. Usuaally works great after a wash. I think i really need to get my pot of cantu shea leave in... i wll buy in a month though on my weekend in the UK.

i dont loc or lco. I never know what to do exaclty so i just seal with oil and  voilà. I would love ot try a cream =/milk but...which one. mabe i should go for shea moisture milk .

i dont know. i m gonna try what you said. water + oil + cream (need t find the cream). I will try my ors moisturizing oil....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 22, 2016)

Weekend before last I went to a friends nieces birthday party with my sister. Love this dress!
 
Then last weekend my husband and I celebrated our 12 year marriage anniversary. Been together for 15 years.

Then I decided to put highlights in one of my wigs
  

My hair before braiddown


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 22, 2016)

@coolsista-paris  I have used the Cantu Shea leave in as my cream. I have experimented with both ways and my hair feels the same either way. For some there is a difference between the two. Any creamy leave in or moisturizer will do. I will see if I can find the YouTube video of the lady who said she used Cantu in her loc method.
ETA: She does LCO and starts talking about it 3 minutes in. I'm sorry the video is so long.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 22, 2016)

@HairPleezeGrow Beautiful as always! Happy anniversary and that is a lovely dress.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 22, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @mzhotniz86 to the challenge! Will your next touch up be your first time relaxing your own hair?



Thanks! No I have done it a few times in the past but with inconsistent results. This time ive been researching the boards & I think I know what mistakes I have made in the past so Im trying again. My stylist did my last two & my hair looked shabby after. Im taking control now lol


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 22, 2016)

mzhotniz86 said:


> Thanks! No I have done it a few times in the past but with inconsistent results. This time ive been researching the boards & I think I know what mistakes I have made in the past so Im trying again. My stylist did my last two & my hair looked shabby after. Im taking control now lol


I understand. I never understood how to self relax. I would over process my finer strands and under process my more course strands. I'm happy you can do it yourself. Please, share your results. I love all things hair.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 22, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> I understand. I never understood how to self relax. I would over process my finer strands and under process my more course strands. I'm happy you can do it yourself. Please, share your results. I love all things hair.




Yes maam i sure will! I'll probably do it next month, but I will surely post an update.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 22, 2016)

Ordered some new products to try so I can get excited about hair again.
I'm still trying to get used to twisting my hair at night.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 22, 2016)

mzhotniz86 said:


> *Current hair length : roughly shoulder length*
> *Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning : relaxed*
> *Goal Month december*
> *Current Reggie and styling choices : weekly wash w giovanni tea tree &con, clarify mizani chelating or puriphy as needed, ors mayo protein or aphogee 2 min recon as needed,partial airdry ponytail rollerset, moisturize /seal w oyin hair dew & avocado oil ,hair is clipped up into bear claw everyday for work, wrap hair in satin scarf for bed, half wigs for a night out as a cute hairstyle, search & destroy & dust rough thinning ends as needed. *
> ...


I did love Mizani BB mild when I was relaxed.  Be careful of the switch to new relaxer. Are you going lye or no lye?  I didn't know the difference when I switched and I believe it was my undoing.  Good luck and welcoming ome.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 22, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> I did love Mizani BB mild when I was relaxed.  Be careful of the switch to new relaxer. Are you going lye or no lye?  I didn't know the difference when I switched and I believe it was my undoing.  Good luck and welcoming ome.


Thank you! Im going lye because the last no lye really dried my hair out bad. Im going to do a strand test on my shed hairs a couple weeks prior to, just to see how it takes


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 22, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> What are you doing next?



Well, I was going to put in braids, but I can't find the time. I'm taking these twists out. I'll probably get a wig over the weekend.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 22, 2016)

coolsista-paris said:


> I
> i think im still recovering from protein overload or something..m hair is DRYYYYYY. im facing a big set back.ive lost hair. its breaking breakingbreaking.ive been deep conditionning since 3 weeks now :-/
> 
> i got so mad i flat ironned today......BREAKAGE! so i hated the ends and started trimming again (last trim 3 weeks ago)... and i trimmed too much on one side.
> ...



Ma'am! Ma'am! Step away from the scissors. Stop!drop! And roll! Just say no!

Sorry I didn't read every post yet but this one. Have you tried an acv rinse? Neutralizing shampoo? A lot of you may think that is harsh, but my hair loves it. Protein, it hates. Then, baggy every night for like 5 days. 

You can baggy with straight hair! You don't have to put a ton of product on. Just a little. Then don't put it on again, but still baggy. It will work. 

I'd forget about it being straight right now to curb the breakage. At least that is one thing I wish I would have done when I had my hair breaking/compulsive chopping cycle. When you curb the breaking, you can get it straightened again and went feel so frustrated.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 23, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> Well, I was going to put in braids, but I can't find the time. I'm taking these twists out. I'll probably get a wig over the weekend.


Good luck with your wig search! Let us know what you get.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 23, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Thank you @long.hair.dont.care ! I am reminded that diligence is key....must make time to do my hair to keep it healthy.  I sectioned it off into 6 sections.  Saturated each with aloe vera gel mixed with wheatgerm oil.  Then covered each section with warmed coconut oil.



That is so true @gvin89, gotta care for our hair like its a baby.
I probably going try your pre-poo mix this weekend. I've been looking for a way to incorporate an oil with ceramides into my regimen. Thanks for sharing! 




AbsyBlvd said:


> Was looking back over my calendar notes regarding my hair last year. I noticed that my hair was looking it's best when I was washing up to 3x a week so in an attempt to up my wet sessions, I clay washed my hair last night. I wanna stay on top of it feeling and looking good.



Sweet! Im a fan of bentonite clay. Which clay(s) have you used?  @AbsyBlvd




coolsista-paris said:


> i alreayd made the silly mistake then it all straightened. Oh my.  I will try baggying but not yet as it is straight



Its all good @coolsista-paris, I think I understand why you did it.. sometimes its easier to see where the problem areas are when your hair is straight or stretched. I bet your hair is resilient to heat. How often do you straighten it? I agree with @traceedeebee, the LCO has been a blessing for moisturizing. Do you have an idea of how you'll style your hair once you have found the ideal moisturizer ?




PlainJane said:


> Ordered some new products to try so I can get excited about hair again.
> I'm still trying to get used to twisting my hair at night.



Ooou! What products did you buy? @PlainJane


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2016)

This morning I prepooed with Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with aloe juice and castor oil for 30 minutes.

Then I put Kurleebelle almond shea butter shampoo right on top of the prepoo, detangled and rinsed it out.

Next I DC'ed with matrix conditioning balm mixed with Mizani Moisturefuse conditioner under hooded dryer for approximately 30 minutes.

I'm about to hot oil rinse with a castor and sunflower oil mix and rinse it out and will be adding Redken anti-snap leave in sealed with sunflower oil. Put my hair back in three big celies, wig it and done for the day.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 23, 2016)

Today was Shampoo Saturday:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & Spectrum Coconut Oil.
This morning, I applied Embrace the Natural You DC and went under my heat cap for an hour.
Shampoo'd my scalp with Embrace the Natural You Frothing Cleanser, CW'd my length with Alikay's Cowash Me, reconstructed with Joico K-pak, did an ACV rinse & rinsed out 80% of the Elucence Moisture Balance Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C =* Fekkai Glossing & Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter, *O =* Keravada Super Gro on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges & *B =* Marie Dean Coconut Cream Butter on length & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends.

After plaiting my hair, I baggy'd and did my Day 7 inversion for the month.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 23, 2016)

@long.hair.dont.care I love bentonite clay too. I tend to mix calcium bentonite and rhassoul. Sometimes I'll put sodium bentonite in the mix- depending on how my hair feels.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 23, 2016)

I finally got all of my mini twists taken out. I have my hair in eight plaits so I can shampoo in the morning. I finished my inversions for the month, too. My SO kept offering to give me a buzz cut so I sent him this picture. My hair would eat his clippers. I'm not sure if I'm channeling Slash or a Fry Guy.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 24, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> I finally got all of my mini twists taken out. I have my hair in eight plaits so I can shampoo in the morning. I finished my inversions for the month, too. My SO kept offering to give me a buzz cut so I sent him this picture. My hair would eat his clippers. I'm not sure if I'm channeling Slash or a Fry Guy.


Wow!  That is a bunch of hair...Nice.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 24, 2016)

Been away from the board for a while and ready to  get back on track:


*Current hair length.   **SL/APL*
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning  Natural*
*Goal Month December*
*Current Reggie and styling choices :Just getting back in the game. I'll update this once I have a good plan *
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? NO HEAT!!*
*Post a beginning picture Will update once I take braids down *


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 24, 2016)

@APrayer4Hair Welcome to the challenge! When I first joined this forum, I remember how fast your hair grew from a twa thread. Awesome!


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 24, 2016)

@Cattypus1 It's something else. LOL! 

Spa Sunday is officially over. I completed the following :

Prepoo with Chicoro's recipe 
Cleanse with Neutrogena T-Sal
Light protein-2 minute reconstructor 
Deep condition-Shea Moisture Manuka Honey and Marula oil
Oil rinse(used Aussie Moist to get oil out of my hair 
I blew out my hair and put in Goddess braids with the end pinned up.
 I tried my new deep conditioner today. OMG...it's wonderful. It went on my hair super smooth. I was able to get shed hair out while applying. I'm definitely using it for the next 4 weeks. I want to make sure it's a keeper. 
Still using my flaxseed gel for my sides. It keeps my edges from drying out. I wish I had used this last summer instead of trying to use up my store bought gels. You live, you learn.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 24, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @HairPleezeGrow Beautiful as always! Happy anniversary and that is a lovely dress.


Thank you hun!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 24, 2016)

I've been in a sew-in and braids since October. This is the last pic of my hair that I have. Will do an official length check after I get a trim on Tuesday. Perhaps I'm already APL


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jan 24, 2016)

Yesterday I washed with crème of nature moisturising shampoo, applied aphogee 2 step treatment and dc'd with beautiful textures rapid repair conditioner, and then blowdried using cool air and moisturised and sealed.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 24, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I've been in a sew-in and braids since October. This is the last pic of my hair that I have. Will do an official length check after I get a trim on Tuesday. Perhaps I'm already APL


You're actually a little past APL.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 24, 2016)

The snow got me lazy....I still haven't styled my hair.  Cowashed it today and did not put any additional product in my hair.

Also did both of my daughters' and my son's hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2016)

I moisturized with Mizani D'Tangle leave in, then moisturized and sealed with my shealoe oil infused butter today. Replait my celies and preparing for bed now.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 25, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I need to find a decent daily moisturizer. Help! I've been on the board for too long not to have one.


A good one that I use is either eden bodyworks coconut shea leave in or quench by proganix. Both leave my hair super soft after I use them and seal with my butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 25, 2016)

Baby came on Friday. Let's just say my hair looks bad, lol.  


I'll prepoo tonight and try to cowash tomorrow.  I need a protective style immediately


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 25, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Baby came on Friday. Let's just say my hair looks bad, lol.
> 
> 
> I'll prepoo tonight and try to cowash tomorrow.  I need a protective style immediately


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 25, 2016)

I want/need a four inch cut but then I don't at the same time


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Jan 25, 2016)

Thinking about getting box braids in the future.


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Jan 25, 2016)

I also want to start taking biotin again along with a multivitamin.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 25, 2016)

LoveArianna said:


> Thinking about getting box braids in the future.


Me too! My hair grows like weeds in them.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 25, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Baby came on Friday. Let's just say my hair looks bad, lol.
> 
> 
> I'll prepoo tonight and try to cowash tomorrow.  I need a protective style immediately





shawnyblazes said:


> Baby came on Friday. Let's just say my hair looks bad, lol.
> 
> 
> I'll prepoo tonight and try to cowash tomorrow.  I need a protective style immediately


 on the new baby!
I hope you both are in good health!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 25, 2016)

So last night I used plaited ponytails pin to the opposite side of my head to stretch without heat....something I found on youtube, but it worked!

Tonight I put in bantu knots on dry (stretched) hair and will take them out at some point tomorrow. First time doing this so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 25, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Baby came on Friday. Let's just say my hair looks bad, lol.
> 
> 
> I'll prepoo tonight and try to cowash tomorrow.  I need a protective style immediately



Awwww congrats! Pray all is well


----------



## trclemons (Jan 25, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Baby came on Friday. Let's just say my hair looks bad, lol.
> 
> 
> I'll prepoo tonight and try to cowash tomorrow.  I need a protective style immediately



Congratulations on you new bundle of joy!


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Jan 25, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Me too! My hair grows like weeds in them.



That's good to know. I want to try something different since I always wear my real hair and give it a lil rest from manipulation.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 26, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


>


@shawnyblazes i was laughing at how you described your hair. Girl or boy? How are you both doing? I can't imagine juggling a newborn and anything else. I remember just holding my babies. They couldn't sleep in peace because I had to touch them and make sure they were ok.


----------



## Daina (Jan 26, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Baby came on Friday. Let's just say my hair looks bad, lol.
> 
> 
> I'll prepoo tonight and try to cowash tomorrow.  I need a protective style immediately



@shawnyblazes, Congrats mama!


----------



## Daina (Jan 26, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> So last night I used plaited ponytails pin to the opposite side of my head to stretch without heat....something I found on youtube, but it worked!
> 
> Tonight I put in bantu knots on dry (stretched) hair and will take them out at some point tomorrow. First time doing this so my fingers are crossed.



@gvin89, can you post pics of how your bantu knot out turns out...for the life of me I can't get my bantu knots correctly and all I end up with is knots!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 26, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @shawnyblazes i was laughing at how you described your hair. Girl or boy? How are you both doing? I can't imagine juggling a newborn and anything else. I remember just holding my babies. They couldn't sleep in peace because I had to touch them and make sure they were ok.



A boy.  His name is Josiah and he smells wonderful.  He's sleep right now so I'm contemplating a cowash and leave in really quick.  This is my second son......after 17 years lololol.

Everyone is in love though.  My son is excited to finally have a sibling..even though he's graduating soon. 

All I did last night was plop some hair milk on my hair  and slap the bonnet on.  


He seems to sleep during the day so I might can swang  a prepoo and cowash.  Just need my fiance to get home first.


----------



## Daina (Jan 26, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> A boy.  His name is Josiah and he smells wonderful.  He's sleep right now so I'm contemplating a cowash and leave in really quick.  This is my second son......after 17 years lololol.
> 
> Everyone is in love though.  My son is excited to finally have a sibling..even though he's graduating soon.
> 
> ...



@shawnyblazes, LOL I have a 1 year old after 13 years my older son is 13 so I know what you're going through starting over.  Gabrael is my last so I'm trying to savor every minute.  All I do is kiss and hug him !


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 26, 2016)

Today I got a silk press, color, and trim. I'm still APL. Pics not so good for length check since I got body curls.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 26, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Me too! My hair grows like weeds in them.


i think im gonna do some in february.  on my own...if im not too lazy.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 26, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Baby came on Friday. Let's just say my hair looks bad, lol.
> 
> 
> I'll prepoo tonight and try to cowash tomorrow.  I need a protective style immediately


congrats!!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 26, 2016)

Congratulations on your new bundle @shawnyblazes.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 26, 2016)

Your hair looks great @APrayer4Hair. I really like those curls.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 26, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Elucence Balance Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay Lemongrass, *C =* Soultanical's Mane 'n Thick, *O =* Keravada Super Gro on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Marie Dean's Coconut Cream on length & KJ Natural's Milk & Honey on ends.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 26, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> A boy.  His name is Josiah and he smells wonderful.  He's sleep right now so I'm contemplating a cowash and leave in really quick.  This is my second son......after 17 years lololol.
> 
> Everyone is in love though.  My son is excited to finally have a sibling..even though he's graduating soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new bundle of joy!  I love new baby smell.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 27, 2016)

@APrayer4Hair Your hair looks so nice and soft! 

Finger detangled (which took forever), trimmed my ends and pre-pooed over night on Sunday. Wash day was Monday. I decided I cant do a three part wash day no mo (shampoo, DC, clay rinse). Im just just going to mix my shampoo with the clay in one bottle and deep condition to save time, lets see how that works out. Also staying pretty consistent with my scalp massages and GHE.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 27, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> A boy.  His name is Josiah and he smells wonderful.  He's sleep right now so I'm contemplating a cowash and leave in really quick.  This is my second son......after 17 years lololol.
> 
> Everyone is in love though.  My son is excited to finally have a sibling..even though he's graduating soon.
> 
> ...


Awww. Baby smells. Josiah is a beautiful name. Does he sleep well at night? I'm glad his big brother is happy to have a little brother. You won't have to worry about sibling rivalry. Your oldest will be in college soon. That's so awesome. 

Were you shocked when you found out, though? My youngest is 16. I'm counting the days until I don't have to go to teacher conferences, PTA meetings, and filling out a million forms for school registration.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2016)

I  am super excited about going to my Kerastase salon tomorrow. I haven't been there since my bday last June...


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 28, 2016)

Curls fell out so I was able to get some better pics of current length . Excuse the back fat


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 28, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Curls fell out so I was able to get some better pics of current length . Excuse the back fat


Very pretty. What color is your hair? I didn't see any back fat. I was blinded by gorgeous hair.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 28, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> Very pretty. What color is your hair? I didn't see any back fat. I was blinded by gorgeous hair.




She used a red dye (forgot the brand) it turned out what I'd call "cinnamon chestnut"


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 28, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> She used a red dye (forgot the brand) it turned out what I'd call "cinnamon chestnut"


I like it. She's talented. I tried dark brown many many moons ago and felt like rainbow brite. But I could wear that color if I was certain I wouldn't get lazy and not take care of my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 28, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> Awww. Baby smells. Josiah is a beautiful name. Does he sleep well at night? I'm glad his big brother is happy to have a little brother. You won't have to worry about sibling rivalry. Your oldest will be in college soon. That's so awesome.
> 
> Were you shocked when you found out, though? My youngest is 16. I'm counting the days until I don't have to go to teacher conferences, PTA meetings, and filling out a million forms for school registration.



Shocked is an understatement.  It was such an easy pregnancy though.  Even being high risk.  Now this here breast feeding is a whole other story.  

He does not sleep at night lol.  I'm asking too much for a 5 day ole baby huh.   He's been sleep for almost 2 hours now and I know we will be up later.  



I did wash my hair last night finally.  Prepoo'd with Novex Brazilian Chocolate treatment and Blue Roze Manuka conditioner.  Cowashed with Tresemme Curl Hydration conditioner and rinsed.  After that left Bobeam  condish in as a leave in and two buns.  

Let's see how long I can do  this loll


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 28, 2016)

@shawnyblazes  Good luck with breast feeding. I'm glad you had an easy pregnancy. He'll get his days and nights straighten. He needs a few more months to work it out. LOL!


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 28, 2016)

I saw this video today. I thought this was cute.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 28, 2016)

@traceedeebee 
You should also post that perm rod tutorial in Setting to Success 2016. Her installation and removal technique are on point.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 29, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> A boy.  His name is Josiah and he smells wonderful.



I LOVE THE NAME JOSIAH!! We don't have any children over herrr, but this will be my son's name. Awww he smells good  how sweet. 

I pulled a "white girl" today. I dc'd overnight and blew out my hair right before work (no offense intended). It only took me 30 minutes!!! I got it straight with the blow dry. I have no intentions on flat ironing; i only blew it out because I wanted to wear a decent looking hair style. I was over my wig.. well, i also ruined it.

1st of all old wig
2nd of all it doesn't fit great
3rd of all it doesnt blend with my hair due to the color and i have to have my hair out in the front because of the fit. 

bright idea- color it with a sharpie. i had ink all over the place. it was ridiculous. it did work for a couple of days, though. but it had to go.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 29, 2016)

I did a protein + moisture condition before clay washing my hair yesterday and broke two banana clips trying to style it. Hopefully this is another sign of my hair thickening up, and not just poor quality hair accessories.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 29, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> A good one that I use is either eden bodyworks coconut shea leave in or quench by proganix. Both leave my hair super soft after I use them and seal with my butter


Thank you, I've never tried anything from either of those lines so I will try them. Do they cause the hair to  revert easily?


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 29, 2016)

I tried the Shea moisture jbco moisturizing lotion and it's going back to the store. I can't get over the smell. It didn't give great results either.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 29, 2016)

I need to order some clay for my normal hair routine.     It's just so easy to be lazy lol.  

I'll be cowashing and bunning  tomorrow.   I'm going back to my Herbal Essences Hello Hydration for co-washing.    I'm so over Tresemme  changing their formulas.


----------



## baha_locks (Jan 29, 2016)

*Current hair length: Nape length *
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural*
*Goal Month: bsl/Dec 2016 (shooting for the stars lol)*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: ai bc'd in September and I was wearing braids until three weeks ago. I dont have a regimen. The only thing that's constant is my nightly scalp massage.*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Just finding out what works.*


----------



## trclemons (Jan 29, 2016)

Today was CW Friday:

Pre-poo'd under my wig at work with AVJ spritz & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends. 
When I got home, I added Aubrey Organics GPB & HSR mix on ends and AO White Camellia on scalp & length for an hour under a heat cap.
Used CC's Naturals Scalp Scrub, CW'd with HH Totally Twisted, Joico K-pak Reconstructor & rinsed out 80% of the Elucence Balancing Conditioner.
LOCB'd with *L = *Annabelle's Honeydew LI, *O = *Keravada Super Gro, *C = *Ouidad Moisture Lock, *B = *Marie Dean Coconut Cream on length & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 30, 2016)

I am still on track - Wash/DC/Blowdry/Cornrows once every 2 weeks, and wig it every day. 

So simple compared to what I was doing a couple years ago. But I am loving it.


----------



## chewy (Jan 30, 2016)

I began the new year with so much hope and promise and for the 1st 2 weeks faithfully maintained my routine until last week.  Usually I'll take my hair out of twists and wear a twist out for 2 or 3 days before I wash it then twist again.  Not this time!  I washed, I went, and I went again for a couple more days in my wash go until my hair began to feel dry and brittle. Also I hadn't worn my sleeping cap in almost a week, then I remembered I was a part of this challenge and quickly got it together!  I washed and conditioned my hair with the Suave Coconut line then applied  Cantu Shea Butter and coconut oil to my hair and re twisted it. Fortunately I didn't loose any more hair than usual, and I believe it's because I began using the Salon Selectives 3 Minute Hair Therapy to strengthen it.  The bottom line is that this challenge is holding me accountable for my hair practices and I'm glad I joined!


----------



## chewy (Jan 30, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Baby came on Friday. Let's just say my hair looks bad, lol.
> 
> 
> I'll prepoo tonight and try to cowash tomorrow.  I need a protective style immediately


Congratulations Shawnyblazes!


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 30, 2016)

baha_locks said:


> *Current hair length: Nape length *
> *Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural*
> *Goal Month: bsl/Dec 2016 (shooting for the stars lol)*
> *Current Reggie and styling choices: ai bc'd in September and I was wearing braids until three weeks ago. I dont have a regimen. The only thing that's constant is my nightly scalp massage.*
> *What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Just finding out what works.*



Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 30, 2016)

@chewy The challenge does give that 'get it together now, sister ' nudge.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2016)

As for me today, I prepooed with Matrix Biolage Hydrasource with Aloeconitioning balm mixed with sunflower and palm oil and a dash of aloe jiuce. 

It felt much better than it did last week. I suppose I can use it as a deep conditioner this way, but the prepoo is working swimmingly so why mess with a good thing? 

I used Redken Time Reset shampoo (made my hair feel squeaky clean without feeling hard) and now I'm deep conditioning with Redken Time Reset Youth Revitalizer replenishing deep treatment for 20 minutes under hooded dryer.

This shampoo and treatment also have ceramides and camellia oil in them. I'm a little excited about that so we'll see how good it is for my hair once I'm done. I'm washing this out and finishing off with a palm oil rinse leaving some of it on my hair. 

I'll be moisturizing with Redken Anti Snap leave in sealed with sunflower oil. That's me for my hair day.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Full MHM today ...steps in between chores.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> Full MHM today ...steps in between chores.


Maybe not full...not doing clay today.  Just finished applying my DC, detangling while applying and finishing with two-strand twists. I've got a plastic cap on and I will steam later.


----------



## baha_locks (Jan 30, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> Welcome to the challenge!



Thank you!!


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 31, 2016)

I flat ironed my hair after skipping the prepoo during my wash session. The oil rinsing still kept my hair easy to detangle. I put in Bantu knots to give my hair some waves. I wish I had taken a picture. I got so many compliments because I typically don't wear my hair down so most people assume I don't have any.


----------



## chewy (Feb 1, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @chewy The challenge does give that 'get it together now, sister ' nudge.


Absolutely!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2016)

Just did 1/7 inversion tonight for 4.5 minutes


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 2, 2016)

Just finished installing mini twists using JC N&S. 

Washed and DCd with SM Manuka honey line on Saturday.  The shampoo left my hair stripped and feeling like straw.  It got very tangled during the 2nd wash. I used heat with the DC for 30 min and then just left it covered with a plastic cap until I finished my DD's hair. 

It felt 10x better when I washed three conditioner out. I used LOC method to put it in plaits for stretching. L - Eden Naturals leave in, O - Mielle Organics  mint almond oil, C - QB BRBC


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 2, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd

I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!! I think we are hair twins. let me look again.....

DUDE WE ARE!! Only my hair is not this long. It's on the not so long side, but in time. kes bekes (amharic for "little by little")


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 2, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> 
> I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!! I think we are hair twins. let me look again.....
> 
> DUDE WE ARE!! Only my hair is not this long. It's on the not so long side, but in time. kes bekes (amharic for "little by little")



Thanks. Lol yes @apple_natural, kes bekes indeed (I learned something new today).


----------



## trclemons (Feb 2, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin Conditioner.

I LOCB'd with *L =* Cozy Moments Protein Mist, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Keravada Green Tea on scalp & Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO on edges, *C =* Soultanical's Mane 'n Thick, *B =* Marie Dean's Coconut Cream on ends.


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 3, 2016)

you won't believe it. I took a real starting photo. I can't get it to upload of course, but I did want to say I did it lol. I'll try again later or tomorrow. But I took one! Two!!! even. One from the back and one from the front. And its blown out (from Friday) and not in some goofy style I can't redo at the end of the year to gauge progress


OH there it is! I saw it after I posted this. There's one.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm proud of myself for using jbco consistently on my edges. Hoping to see some results soon.
I'm kinda frustrated with my ends. Trying to trim on stretched hair instead of flat ironed hair wasn't a good idea.


----------



## baha_locks (Feb 3, 2016)

I did two oil rinses, monday and this morning, with almond oil. I really like the way my hair feels and look with it. For once my hair is NOT dry and dusty looking.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Feb 4, 2016)

I did a retouch yesterday. Here's a pic of my hair after rollerset & light trim. My middle back section is a problem area for me so I am trying to baby it so it can even up.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Feb 4, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I'm proud of myself for using jbco consistently on my edges. Hoping to see some results soon.
> I'm kinda frustrated with my ends. Trying to trim on stretched hair instead of flat ironed hair wasn't a good idea.




Same thing I discovered too. I had to flat iron my crown to do a trim because it was too poofy lol. Its necessary to get it even & accurate. My ends have been doing much better since using avocado oil to seal & keeping them clipped away off my clothes during the week


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Feb 4, 2016)

coolsista-paris said:


> ok so i will never seal with oil again...it dries and makes my hair crunchy with tangles...
> im sticking to my serum. Keeps my hair moisturized for a good time, soft, frizz free. stick to what works.
> 
> can anyone recommend a good clarifying shampoo. i have organics (ors creamy aloe vera) but some say its not a clarifying some say it is :-/






Design essentials Organic cleanse is great. It makes the hair feel super clean but soft at the same time. It doesn't strip the hair. I use my Mizani neutralizing shampoo to chelate if I have major product build up. Giovanni 50:50 clarifying  shampoo is another good 1 that doesnt strip the hair.
Idk if you're relaxed or natural, but for my relaxed hair avocado oil leaves my hair so soft & shiny for days. I know it's not considered a sealant but that's exactly how I use it. I rub the oyin hair dew on my ends & then seal. Coconut oil leaves my hair a lil hard, castor oil is too thick & sticky for my ends. & dont put oil on dry unmoisturized ends it blocks out moisture

As far as breakage, make sure you are doing your strand test (on a clean strand of hair) to check for protein or moisture overload. That's what is helping me figure out what products i need to use every wash day. & check your porosity levels too. I discovered recently that I have high porosity hair in the crown that i have to treat differently from the rest cause its more fragile & breaks easier


----------



## baha_locks (Feb 4, 2016)

This is my second night of massaging my scalp with njoys oil. I tried applying some Neutrogena moisturizer on my hair but that mixed in with whatever product is already on my hair. So now I have small white balls all in my hair. I will be cowashing and oil rinsing tomorrow morning.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 5, 2016)

Clay washed my hair last night. I like to leave it loose and free but keeping my ends clipped and putting it up and leaving it alone (aka not randomly pulling on my coils- duh! I know) is definitely helping to reduce knots that I was experiencing two weeks ago.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 6, 2016)

I think I'll be able to get away with washing every other week if I keep retwisting at night. It keeps my hair tamed. 
The idea of having only 25 wash days a year makes me so happy haha!


----------



## Daina (Feb 6, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I think I'll be able to get away with washing every other week if I keep retwisting at night. It keeps my hair tamed.
> The idea of having only 25 wash days a year makes me so happy haha!



@PlainJane, wish I could do that but my scalp gets so itchy...the only time I stretch to 2 weeks is after a blowout and flat iron. I'm only trying to flat iron 5 - 6 times this year. I flat ironed last on 12/31, my next one won't be till March when I do a length check for the challenges I'm in.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 6, 2016)

Yesterday was Shampoo Friday:


Pre-poo'd during the day with my AVJ spritz & Honey's Handmade Knot Going Bananas.
I applied Honey's Handmade Citrus & Sage DC and went under my heat cap for 1.5 hours.
Shampoo'd my scalp with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner, reconstructed with Ion, did an ACV rinse & rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Soultanical's Mane Thick, *C =* Ouidad Moisture Lock & Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Keravada Green Tea on scalp, Queens Curls Safflower on length & Sunny Isle Lavendar JBCO on edges & *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 6, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> Thank you, I've never tried anything from either of those lines so I will try them. Do they cause the hair to  revert easily?


I am a natural and use it on damp hair prior to stretching and twisting. I haven't used eden bodyworks on straight hair, as the 1st ingredient is water, but I have used the proganix on my straightened hair without reversion.
It's in a spray bottle, so it's easy noto to be heavy handed, and it left my hair very soft and moisturized after I sealed with original moxie twist mist.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2016)

Prepooing with a mixture of Matrix Biolage Hydrasouce Aloe Conditioning Balm, palm oil, and aloe juice.

Clarified with Elucence clarifying shampoo followed with Elucence moisture shampoo

Deep protein treating with Dudley's DRC 28 Hair Treatment

Deep Moisture treatment with Biolage Aqua-Immersion deep moisture mask and oil rinsing with palm oil. 

Using Biolage Hydrasource daily leave-in and moisturizing my ends with Keracare Jojoba Moisturizer, sunflower oil and KCCC Knot Today blend. Then I'm done for today.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 6, 2016)

I stretched my hair using the FHI Heat Stylus.  I'm going to see if heat stretching my hair before flat twisting will cut down on the knotting.


----------



## ladybevy (Feb 6, 2016)

I pre-poo overnight with various oils (Vatika Frosting, Rice Bran Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Hemp Seed Oil and Wheat Germ Oil).
Shampoo with SD Go Moist
Protein treatment with SD Mocha Silk Infusion
Deep Condition with APB Blueberry Cheesecake Conditioner, APB White Chocolate Mask with SAA, Honeyquat, Rice Bran and Hemp Seed Oil
Used APB Leave-in, APB Hair Creme and APB Hair Pudding with Rice Bran Oil as my leave-ins, moisturizer and sealant. Letting my hair air dry.

I am really loving all of my APB hair products. They are really leaving my hair so very moisturized and soft.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 9, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin & HE Hello Hydration Conditioners.

I will let my hair air dry for a couple more hours and LOCB'd with *L =* Carol's Daughter Monoi, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Keravada Green Tea on scalp & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO on edges, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 9, 2016)

Trying to remember when I washed my hair last...


All I have been doing is randomly moisturizing and bunning.  Maybe, tomorrow shall be the day, lol.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 13, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz.
I applied Honey's Handmade Citrus Sage and Tropical Carrots & Coconut DCs and went under my heat cap for 1 hour.
Used CC Natural's scalp scrub, CW'd my length with Dove Nourishing Oil Care & Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Alikay's Caribbean Cocunut Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Ion Repair Solution, *C =* Loreal Hydracharge, *O =* Hydrathermal's Growth on scalp, Queens Curls Safflower on length & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges & *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.
Lola is plaited and happy!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 14, 2016)

Washed hair today.  I'll shoot for 3 days top before it happens again.  

My hair is feeling thicker lately.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 15, 2016)

Washed my hair yesterday. The top is braided in two and clipped up with the rest.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Feb 15, 2016)

Washed, protein treatment and conditionned my hair Friday night. Back in braids, for my wig... Im stretching out my hair to cornrow it neatly. Preparing it for a crochet style!!

 Im on  top of my m&s but slacking off on scalp messages, if its not one its the other smh.


----------



## Daina (Feb 15, 2016)

Found some new staple products this weekend...love the Jane Carter Solution seal and shine spray, the JCS restore moisture mist and love, love the Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque - this is a new staple and holy grail even though its pricey!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 15, 2016)

mzhotniz86 said:


> Design essentials Organic cleanse is great. It makes the hair feel super clean but soft at the same time. It doesn't strip the hair. I use my Mizani neutralizing shampoo to chelate if I have major product build up. Giovanni 50:50 clarifying  shampoo is another good 1 that doesnt strip the hair.
> Idk if you're relaxed or natural, but for my relaxed hair avocado oil leaves my hair so soft & shiny for days. I know it's not considered a sealant but that's exactly how I use it. I rub the oyin hair dew on my ends & then seal. Coconut oil leaves my hair a lil hard, castor oil is too thick & sticky for my ends. & dont put oil on dry unmoisturized ends it blocks out moisture
> 
> As far as breakage, make sure you are doing your strand test (on a clean strand of hair) to check for protein or moisture overload. That's what is helping me figure out what products i need to use every wash day. & check your porosity levels too. I discovered recently that I have high porosity hair in the crown that i have to treat differently from the rest cause its more fragile & breaks easier


thanks  a lot.
ive been busy but im back


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 15, 2016)

this scalp is soooooo itchy ! and the dandruff..... my hair problems have not ended.


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 16, 2016)

cowashed, shampooed, and conditioned under a towel and baggy. my hair feels AMAZING!! Now, let's see if it's dry by tomorrow.

I put it in twists and pinned them kind of around my head. I was trying to get a little bit of a stretch since I was too tired to flat twist. I want to put it in a bun with kinky hair, but I don't like the the pack I got. It's too silky actually. I should have just got a regular kinky pack instead of this one that's kind of curlier


----------



## trclemons (Feb 16, 2016)

Tonight, I put Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Oyin's Honey Hemp.  I got a late start with my hair and I didn't want to go to bed with a wet head, so I sat under my hood dryer on low for 30 minutes.

Next, I LCOB'd with *L =* Ion's Repair Solutions, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Hydrathermal's Growth Oil  on scalp & Sunny Isle's JBCO on edges, *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.

Then, I put on my plastic cap and did my inversion for 4 minutes and I will baggy overnight.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 17, 2016)

Inverted this morning, for four minutes.


----------



## *Harmony* (Feb 17, 2016)

Good Morning ladies....I am staying on track with my journey.  I just spritzed my hair with water and then applied my deep conditioner to it. My DC consist of ORS Replenishing  Conditioner with Eucalyptus Oil, Herbel Richie Oil, and Olive Oil...Feels great on my hair. I will leave in for about 1 hour and then rinse and rollerset.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 17, 2016)

Washed this morning with SM JBCO shampoo and conditioner.  Also used the treatment masque...trying to decide how to style this week.

Do any of you use the hothead conditioning thermal cap?  If so, how do you like it?


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm so glad I went ahead and straightened my hair so I could do a new and better trim. My hair feels so much better with those ends gone and it tangles less. I'm going to do everything I can to keep my ends healthy now that I have a fresh start. 
Flat ironing revealed some problem areas so I'm going to stop styling daily. No reason to look cute for my coworkers anyway. 
As much as I like fax seed gel, I'm going to try some different options for my twist outs. It doesn't take long at all, but I hate making that stuff and wondering if it's gone bad.


----------



## Daina (Feb 20, 2016)

Currently pre-pooing with a mix of Brahmi and Amla oil on my scalp and Wen 613 on the ends and length. Going to wash, DC and braid for a braid out.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 20, 2016)

Today was Shampoo Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & coconut oil.
I applied HydroQuench Botanical Peppermint Coconut & Honey Pineapple DCs with a scoop of Amla powder and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Alikay's Caribbean Coconut Conditioner & ACV rinse.
LCOB'd with *L =* Lawrence Ray Concepts Shake 'n Go, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Queens Curls Safflower on length & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Caramel Frappuccino on scalp & Soultanicals Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## traceedeebee (Feb 20, 2016)

I feel like I've been under a rock. I was sick for a week after playing with a coworker's granddaughter. It kept me from washing my hair with attention it needs. I'm also studying for my PMP recertification so we know how much fun I'm having. I'm still wearing my hair in a goddess braid. I just don't have the time to install a protective style. Completed day one of my inversion too. 
@PlainJane I understand completely about making flaxseed gel. 

@coolsista-paris  I suffer from scalp build up. I get so itchy when I sweat. I'm thankful for Neutrogena T-Sal. It helps so much.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 20, 2016)

I posted a few weeks ago I might be able to stretch my wash days to once every two weeks. Wrong. 

@traceedeebee i hate to part with it but its hard to travel with too. 

I tried curls goddess curls gel yesterday for a twist out and got good results. I rubbed some oil and gel in my hand before I styled with it. My hair is flat ironed though so I'll have to try it on textured hair before I'm sold.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 21, 2016)

Cowashed twice this week with Aussie 3 minute miracle. Wore my hair out this week. I like to wig it and have my hair braided down but I like to give it a break as well. I will probably wear it out one more week then braid it back up.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 21, 2016)

Inverted this morning for 5mins. I'll wash my hair tomorrow. It's been braided and clipped up for 7 days and I'm bored of doing nothing. I feel the need to detangle.


----------



## traceedeebee (Feb 21, 2016)

Day 2 of inversion completed. Sitting with my deep conditioner on now. 

@PlainJane I thought about getting Curls gel but I went with Carol's Daughter Hair Milk gel. I will try Curls next. I want to wear a braid out or twist out Saturday.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Feb 22, 2016)

Rained on slept on rod set (it was cute I promise lol). I'm impatiently awaiting the Pebco hair dryer I ordered...I want to get into sets/stretched styles as my hair gets longer...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 23, 2016)

Currently wearing two cornrows under my fingercomber wig.   Spritzing  daily before putting it on and before bedtime.

I think this will be my routine until spring.  Ordering another fingercomber unit for a change up.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 23, 2016)

Tonight, I put Jakeala's Flax Mallow Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Alikay's Caribbean Coconut Milk & V05 Island Coconut Moisturizing Conditioners.

Sat under the dryer on low for 45 minutes and LCOB'd with *L =* Lawrence Ray Concepts Shake 'n Go, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, NJoy's Sulfur on scalp & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges, *B =* Kyra's Shea Medley Strength & Emollient Butter Cream on ends.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 24, 2016)

Wash day was really easy and fast this time. I think moisturizing and sealing almost every day is paying off. I should've done this at the beginning of my journey but I was too lazy. 
I'm putting myself on a product ban for the next few months because I think these products are doing pretty well on my hair.


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 25, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Currently wearing two cornrows under my fingercomber wig.   Spritzing  daily before putting it on and before bedtime.
> 
> I think this will be my routine until spring.  Ordering another fingercomber unit for a change up.



i had a couple from there. the first one lasted me fooooreeeeveeerrr. im getting a different type next month i think or there is another kind i was considering too so i dont know which yet, but i want the kurl out one. which one are you getting/ do you have?

washed my hair and conditioned. didnt deep conditioned. detangled and flat twist with just coconut water. hair feels lovely. i cant wait until i have like three times as much as i do now. i have fullness, which is a sign of happy hair for me.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm joining SUPER late, But I hope you'll still have me!


*Current hair length*
Shoulder length

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
Transitioning from heat damage

*Goal Month*
June

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Box braids and rollerser will be my two go to styles. Wash day once a week 

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?*
Start roller setting. Stretches my hair so no SSK's, more styling options so I don't get bored and chop it off or bleach it to high heavens again. Stay up on my trimming and seal those ends!

*Post a beginning picture*
Will be back to post a picture once my braids are out


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 26, 2016)

My twist out came out really nicely with just coconut oil. My ends weren't dry. my hair was soft. Put it in a bun...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 26, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> i had a couple from there. the first one lasted me fooooreeeeveeerrr. im getting a different type next month i think or there is another kind i was considering too so i dont know which yet, but i want the kurl out one. which one are you getting/ do you have?
> 
> washed my hair and conditioned. didnt deep conditioned. detangled and flat twist with just coconut water. hair feels lovely. i cant wait until i have like three times as much as i do now. i have fullness, which is a sign of happy hair for me.



I currently have the Sof- Kinx one.  Im torn between getting the kinky blow out one and the honeycomber unit. Which one do you have?


----------



## traceedeebee (Feb 26, 2016)

@L.Brown1114  Welcome!

Eta: Completed days 3 through 7 of my inversion. I thought I was updating here. My week got away from me.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 26, 2016)

Well, finally got time to go get my hair braided. Washed and conditioned with SM JBCO line and got kinky twists installed.  I've always gotten great growth with braids....moisture will be key.  Lemme see what the crown & glory ladies talking bout.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 26, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @L.Brown1114  Welcome!
> 
> Eta: Completed days 3 through 7 of my inversion. I thought I was updating here. My week got away from me.



Thank you!!


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 27, 2016)

Our first check in is right around the corner and I am so nervous.  I hope I retained at least a 1/2", Idk though. I guess we will see.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 27, 2016)

For CoWash Saturday, I:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ mix and Spectrum coconut oil on the ends.
I applied Shea Moisture Manuka DC and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Used CC Natural's scalp scrub, CW'd my length with Jakeala Flax Mallow, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Jakeala Pineapple Protein Spray, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot & Hawaiian Silky, *O =* Queens Curls Safflower & Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappuccino on scalp & Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.


----------



## Daina (Feb 29, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Our first check in is right around the corner and I am so nervous.  I hope I retained at least a 1/2", Idk though. I guess we will see.



I'm getting excited about my LC on Friday! Although a need a good trim, I'm anxious to see my pre-trim progress and hope I have made BSL. Even if the trim takes me up a little with healthy ends I know I can get it back quickly.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 1, 2016)

Tonight, I put Jakeala's Flax Mallow & HE Totally Twisted Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of V05 Island Coconut Moisturizing Conditioner.

Sat under the dryer on low for an hour and LCOB'd with *L =* Jakeala Pineapple Protein Spray, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Keravada Oatmeal Milk & Honey Alter Ego on scalp & Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges, *B =* Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 3, 2016)

Today is going to wash and detangle day


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 3, 2016)

Water rinsed my hair last night. I then shingled with diluted KCCC. It's clipped up again.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 4, 2016)

Cowashed my kinky twists


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 5, 2016)

Still pushing ahead with my simplified reggie. My last two detangling sessions I did while I was super tired (not good), and ended up ripping out hair. Now my right side at the nape is a little bit shorter than the left. Aww well. At least I realised early in the year, so I can correct that behavior.

I have my check in visit with Reniece next weekend, so I will see what progress I made if any.

How cold is DC currently btw? This island chick is a little worried about the winter weather.


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 5, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Our first check in is right around the corner and I am so nervous.  I hope I retained at least a 1/2", Idk though. I guess we will see.



Dec is the 1st pic, yesterday is the 2nd.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 5, 2016)

Today was Shampoo Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & coconut oil.
Applied Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrots DC and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Ynobe's Pumpkin Silk, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of V05 Island Coconut Conditioner & ACV rinse.
LBO'd with *L =* Cream & Coco's 1000 Flowers, *B =* Alikay's Shea Yogurt on length, Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Honey's Handmade Whipped Vanilla on ends, *O =* Sunny Isles Lavender JBCO on edges.
I am really hoping for some growth & retention when I do my 1st quarter length check at the end of this month.


----------



## Daina (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi Ladies,  checking in with my March length check a little early! My hair grew just under 2 inches from my last LC at the end of December. Before my trim I was grazing BSL, but desperately need to get those ends trimmed so now I am about 2 inches away. Prayerfully with no setbacks I can be full BSL by June. Below are my pics.

The first is from December LC; the second is my hair today before trim and the 3rd is after trim and a few curls.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Mar 7, 2016)

I did  a wash last night/this morning. pre poo and detangled with cantu argan oil leave in (I am in search of another pre poo for my relaxed hair after I finish this off) and coconut oil in the middle where my high porosity hair is. sat with this in for about an hour. washed in sections with Giovanni tea tree poo, conditioned for 15 min under heating cap ( a protein combo of knox gelatin, Aubrey organics gpb & protein filler), then dc without heat  a combo of Aubrey organics white camellia con & wheat germ oil for 10 min. lightly blowdried my roots and air dried until damp, then applied oyin hair dew&  kc knot today on hair. sealed with avocado oil and wrapped up hair. when I woke up my hair was  soft and had great elasticity. I put kinky curly pool party on my hair and my hair is so soft! I think  I want to do  a light dusting of my ends tonight. my hair is not going to be as long as I hoped for the check in, but I want it to be healthy first.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 9, 2016)

I put HE Totally Twisted Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for a little over 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of V05 Island Coconut Moisturizing Conditioner.

 I LCOB'd with *L =* Cream & Coco 1000 Flowers Martini Mist, *C =* KJ Naturals Lemongrass Marshmallow Slip, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Mielle Organics on scalp & Sunny Isles JBCO on edges, *B =* Hairitage Hydration on ends.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 9, 2016)

my hair is starting to shed. I think its from having the baby.  Hopefully this weekend I can get a protein treatment in.

 I dont think my update at the end of march will be much if at all any,


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 9, 2016)

I need to wash my hair today. It's time for a moisturizing dc so I'll use Oleo Relax mask. I'm not sure if I should dust today on a lengthening day or during the Spring Equinox on a thickening day.


----------



## traceedeebee (Mar 9, 2016)

@shawnyblazes I hope the shedding subsides soon. How is the little man doing?

@ajargon02 How close are you to your goal? I can see progress in your pictures. Congratulations!

@Daina Great progress! Is your last picture a roller set? Or did you use a wand curler?

I'm still rolling on in my goddess braids. This weekend I'll stay in and mini twist my hair. I may have to do my progress picture in April since I'll be off every Friday that month. I'll have more time to focus on me. Last weekend, I experimented with a flat twist out. My hair didn't give me the volume that I wanted but I think I did ok for my first try. I definitely need a trim.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 9, 2016)

I like your twists @traceedeebee they look neat and juicy. Your twist out looks good too (even without the necessary trim). That's a good first try. Great results!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi!

Is it too late for me to join the challenge?


----------



## alex114 (Mar 9, 2016)

I was supposed to get a blow out with my (from her home) hairstylist, but she canceled on me right before spring break  so I'm going to just get some cornrows today. I can probably take them out by March 31st, if the price is right lol


----------



## traceedeebee (Mar 9, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is it too late for me to join the challenge?


Hi @Janet' ! You can join at any time. Welcome!


----------



## traceedeebee (Mar 9, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I like your twists @traceedeebee they look neat and juicy. Your twist out looks good too (even without the necessary trim). That's a good first try. Great results!


Thank you! I definitely need to try it again. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Mar 9, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I need to wash my hair today. It's time for a moisturizing dc so I'll use Oleo Relax mask. I'm not sure if I should dust today on a lengthening day or during the Spring Equinox on a thickening day.




Forgive me for sounding silly, but there are special times to trim our hair? Do the special days really work? Cause if so I need to jump on this! Lol but l just dusted my ends a couple days ago , when is the next day? Do these days affect anything else with our hair?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @shawnyblazes I hope the shedding subsides soon. How is the little man doing?
> 
> @ajargon02 How close are you to your goal? I can see progress in your pictures. Congratulations!
> 
> ...


Such long pretty twist. I like them.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 9, 2016)

mzhotniz86 said:


> Forgive me for sounding silly, but there are special times to trim our hair? Do the special days really work? Cause if so I need to jump on this! Lol but l just dusted my ends a couple days ago , when is the next day? Do these days affect anything else with our hair?


People do their trims, chemical treatments and other things based on phases of the moon. I use the Morrocco Method. I dust every 3 months on a beneficial trim day. I figure if I'm going to trim it might as well be on a day that might boost growth.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is it too late for me to join the challenge?


Oops forgot what challenge I was in.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Mar 9, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> People do their trims, chemical treatments and other things based on phases of the moon. I use the Morrocco Method. I dust every 3 months on a beneficial trim day. I figure if I'm going to trim it might as well be on a day that might boost growth.



Cool! Thanks Im gonna look into this right now


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 9, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @shawnyblazes I hope the shedding subsides soon. How is the little man doing?
> 
> @ajargon02 How close are you to your goal? I can see progress in your pictures. Congratulations!
> 
> ...



He's doing good @traceedeebee but running circles around his daddy, lol.


----------



## traceedeebee (Mar 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Such long pretty twist. I like them.


Thank you! I wish I could flat twist into a style where I don't have to take them down like you can.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> Thank you! I wish I could flat twist into a style where I don't have to take them down like you can.


You can. The twist that you had there can be twisted together towards the back and pinned up. 

Start angling your parts a little more to the back. You have the length so the rest is easy.


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 9, 2016)

@ajargon02 How close are you to your goal? I can see progress in your pictures. Congratulations!
[/QUOTE]
Thx so much! I hope to make it to full apl no later than December of this yr. I have layers, so the front is just below collar bone.  I don't feel like I am that close to full apl in the back though. I am just barely grazing it.


----------



## Daina (Mar 9, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @shawnyblazes I hope the shedding subsides soon. How is the little man doing?
> 
> @ajargon02 How close are you to your goal? I can see progress in your pictures. Congratulations!
> 
> ...



@traceedeebee, thank you both pictures with the curls were done with a flat iron! Your twist out looks great, nice and thick!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 9, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> Hi @Janet' ! You can join at any time. Welcome!



Awesome!!! Below are my current stats:


*Current hair length: *_Full Shoulder Length  _
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *_Natural/Colored (Blonde and Brown)_
*Goal Month: *_For APL (August)  For BSB (December 31, 2016 at 11:59pm )_
*Current Reggie and styling choices: *_Trying to find my Holy Grail...again... roller sets seem to be working for now_
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? *_I KNOW that deep conditioning is more than necessary for me to be able to maintain hair on my head with the blonde AND get retention. I plan on incorporating weekly DCs into my regimen and I've got to protect my ends._
*Post a beginning picture:   *


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 9, 2016)

I remember your lovely red hair @Janet'


----------



## Janet' (Mar 10, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I remember your lovely red hair @Janet'



Awwwww! YES!!! I'm back,  LOL. No more red, I'm blonde...for now. Still a serial colorer...I'm excited to be back!


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 10, 2016)

@shawnyblazes honestly, I forgot. It's like shoulder length and curly.. Kinky curly. It's the medium lengthened one.

@traceedeebee I LOVE your twists!!! I can't wait until my twists look like that

Washed my hair tonight. I think I forgot to note the last wash or two. Ive been pretty consistent with once a week washes. Anywho, I couldn't decide on a conditioner, so I used both lol. Also, I flat twist and couldn't decide on an oil so I used coconut oil on one side and castor oil on the other..lol


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 12, 2016)

@traceedeebee, your twists are nice and plump!  You can definitely do an updo/pinup with those. 

@shawnyblazes, pp shedding is the devil.  Mine didn't start until after I finished bf. Hoping the protein treatment helps.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 12, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & Duafe Naturals Whipped Amla on ends.
Applied Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrots DC and went under my heat cap for an hour.
Used CC's Naturals Scalp Scrub, CW'd my length with Ynobe's Pumpkin Silk, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration.
LCOB'd with *L =* Aphogee Curlific, *C =* HydroQuench Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 13, 2016)

Getting pretty frustrated over here. I trimmed my hair to get rid of my ssks and they're already coming back. 

Does whipped shea butter still count as a heavy sealant? This coconut oil isn't doing the job.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2016)

Looking forward to getting my hair trimmed tomorrow I think.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm currently sitting under the steamer. I DC'ed with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque and added Grapeseed oil. I cannot say that I'm sold on t his masque, but I will use it up before I buy a different one. I plan on blow drying using my comb attachment (that I thought I had lost) and then rollersetting. It's going to be a long night...


----------



## Janet' (Mar 15, 2016)

Checking in from last night-- the rollerset turned out great! I'm a happy girl...Now, if only I can get it to last through the week...We shall see!


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 17, 2016)

@PlainJane I would imagine so.

Cowashed just about an hour ago. Sealed with coconut oil and castor oil (I poured my whole jamaican black castor oil in with my white castor oil, so I have a mixed castor oil on). Put it in flat twists.

My hair feels great! Happy and healthy. It was even a bit dry today, but not brittle. It is elastic and strong.

I'm feeling good because I'm going into the third year since my color. It was put on April or May of 2014, but I cut all that hair off over several months. I didnt get it touched up, I just started mini chopping... i did about three chops.  I have not made it successfully through the third year (much less past the three year of hair growth) without some tragic story. Hopefully, things will change. I invested in great products and I have a routine going.

I'm thinking of wigs again this year. I plan for the entire year lol. I'm working on my list. long wavy/curly and medium length blow out looks for every day wigs... I'll go to shoulder length for summer


----------



## Janet' (Mar 17, 2016)

3rd day rollerset checking in...we're trucking along... @PlainJane have you got a handle on those ssks? Finding the right sealant is key...I know people rave about coconut oil as being "heavy", but my hair just soaks it up. How is the Shea butter working for you?


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 17, 2016)

May I join please?! I have been crying over discontinued or reformulated products, but I remember Rahua finishing cream literally obliterating my ssks. Smh. Old formula Herbal Essences used to be perfection as wrll. I actually found an old bottle and used it. 
The results were very impressive, especially for the price. No thank you to the new stuff.
I had so many options and so many good products after first going natiral. My biggest problem is replacing my old products. I am.layered, longest at APL. Hoping to make full APL by August.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 18, 2016)

@JerriBlank 

Happy Friday Pretty Ladies!!!


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 19, 2016)

We'll my braids without extensions lasted 2 weeks. I just couldn't do it. I washed them last week, and my hair got super tangly, ESPECIALLY at the roots. I didn't even agitate it that much, or at least I didn't "think" I did.

Anywho, I started taking them down Thursday and finished Friday night. I washed this morning and the tangles weren't that bad, since I detangled a bit last night. I sat under the steamer for 20 min with my moisturizing condish keracare humecto. Love that stuff! Now I am out with hubbyrunning errands and I have a plastic cap on under my hat.

I usually enjoy washing days, but this session has been a beast!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 19, 2016)

Just finished cowashing, with a little quick deep conditioning session, followed by twisting my hair up to dry.
 Hair is still shedding but it only seems to be the colored ends of my hair.  I might have my length check tomorrow which I have a feeling will be the same as in Jan.

My hair has been growing out instead of down forever.  I however looked in the mirror prior to washing and really am thankful of the density of my hair. Its very thick and lush.  I want an additional 6 inches of hair but if I never attain if, I can be happy with what I have.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 19, 2016)

I tried to get my fiance to line up a shirt for me. 

I think I have a long torso   I'm 5'7.


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 19, 2016)

Got my LC shirt in the mail today. L have to use it for the next check in


----------



## trclemons (Mar 19, 2016)

Shampoo Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & Duafe Whipped Amla.
Applied a mix of ORS DC & Kapur/Kachri ayurvedic powder and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Ynobe's Pumpkin Silk & TJ's Tea Tree Tingle, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration & ACV rinse.
LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C = *HQ Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Cream & Coco's Moonflower on ends.


----------



## Daina (Mar 20, 2016)

Tried some new products this weekend as I am trying to incorporate more protein and adding ceramides. Used Redken Extreme Strength Builder Plus as a treatment masque and the Redken Anti-snap leave-in. Did some braids and will wear a braid out tomorrow. Also trying a grapeseed and almond oil mix to seal.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 20, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I tried to get my fiance to line up a shirt for me.
> 
> I think I have a long torso   I'm 5'7.



I'm 5'71/2"- The struggle...I'm sure that on someone shorter, you'd probably be BSL by the time it's all over...LOL. Oh, well! Glad you have such a willing SO!


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 20, 2016)

Ok, so tgin is NOT for me. I am so glad I got a sample pack. All the products I used (the green tea leave-in, twist and buttercream) left my hair coated and hard. I am debating re-washing my hair. 

I know I like the dc, bc I used it in the past. I hope I like the shampoo and conditioner though.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 22, 2016)

Measured my hair today...not quite sure what length it is though? Full apl?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Measured my hair today...not quite sure what length it is though? Full apl?


Can we see?


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Can we see?



Sorry. Just noticed that it didn't upload from my phone.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 22, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Sorry. Just noticed that it didn't upload from my phone.



Can see the pic but your armpits are not in shot.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Measured my hair today...not quite sure what length it is though? Full apl?
> 
> View attachment 355079


I can't see where your armpit is either. But based on where the top of your shoulder is, you look like you are BSB on your way to BSL. I think you are past APL.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 22, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Can see the pic but your armpits are not in shot.



Sorry! I'll upload another one with my arm pit in the picture. I'm slow but what is bsb length?


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 22, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Sorry! I'll upload another one with my arm pit in the picture. I'm slow but what is bsb length?



Lol no worries. It does look like it should be past APL. 


BSB- Below shoulder blade


----------



## trclemons (Mar 22, 2016)

Tonight, I put HE Totally Twisted Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for a little over 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of V05 Strawberry Moisturizing Conditioner.  

I sat under a cap dryer on high cool for 1.5 hours and LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C =* KJ Naturals Lemongrass Marshmallow Slip, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Hydrathermal Naturals Growth on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Cream & Coco Moonflower Shimmer on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2016)

Here is my March update. I washed with Ion scalp shampoo and did a 20 minute dc with Masquintense and Fondant Nutri Thermique.  Then I undid each braid and flat ironed my hair in small sections on 300. I used Nectar Thermique as a heat protectant. Once each section was straightened I trimmed 1/2 inch from the ends. It's the Spring Equinox. I'm hoping for thicker hair (Morrocco Method)

Here's a pic.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2016)

@Prettymetty Looking good!!   Looks like you've got everything down to a science!


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 23, 2016)

Janet' said:


> 3rd day rollerset checking in...we're trucking along... @PlainJane have you got a handle on those ssks? Finding the right sealant is key...I know people rave about coconut oil as being "heavy", but my hair just soaks it up. How is the Shea butter working for you?



Nope! I don't know if shea butter has an expiration date but I don't like how mine looks. It's at least 3 years old so I need to buy more before I give it another try. 


Where does everyone buy their butters? I prefer the type that are from small businesses.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 24, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> Nope! I don't know if shea butter has an expiration date but I don't like how mine looks. It's at least 3 years old so I need to buy more before I give it another try.
> 
> 
> Where does everyone buy their butters? I prefer the type that are from small businesses.



Ohhhhhh  ...Yeah, maybe you should buy some more, although I don't know if Shea Butter expires. I'm not sure where others purchase they butter- but I'm looking to invest in some as well. I just realized that my hair has low porosity so I'm trying to tweak my regi to maximize retention. @faithVA do you have any suggestions for hair butter?


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 24, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> Nope! I don't know if shea butter has an expiration date but I don't like how mine looks. It's at least 3 years old so I need to buy more before I give it another try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Ohhhhhh  ...Yeah, maybe you should buy some more, although I don't know if Shea Butter expires. I'm not sure where others purchase they butter- but I'm looking to invest in some as well. I just realized that my hair has low porosity so I'm trying to tweak my regi to maximize retention. @faithVA do you have any suggestions for hair butter?


No I don't use butters too often. The closest thing I use to a butter is MyHoneyChild type 4 hair cream.

@IDareT'sHair is the product Queen. Perhaps she has some recommendations.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm always amazed when folks can stretch their hair from the back with their own hand.

 My hair has to be BSL for me to even grasp the hair to stretch it with my own hand. This torso is something else.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm always amazed when folks can stretch their hair from the back with their own hand.
> 
> My hair has to be BSL for me to even grasp the hair to stretch it with my own hand. This torso is something else.


Yeah I was thinking of tying some string on mine. Otherwise I will need physical therapy from the attempt.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm always amazed when folks can stretch their hair from the back with their own hand.
> 
> My hair has to be BSL for me to even grasp the hair to stretch it with my own hand. This torso is something else.



  agreed! I just don't think that my hair is spongy/stretchy and that doesn't help anything either.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 25, 2016)

i washed and conditioned my hair Wednesday 3-23-2016. I braided my hair down for my wig. I got a Friday Night Hair wig GLS 29 I think. I love it. I cut it a little shorter than I originally wanted to, but now it's not too much for work. 

For an everyday look, I bought It's A Wig "Konis," which was a waste of my money because I wanted one like it but longer. In the late summer I want one like it but shorter.. so, i'll likely cut it around mid July


----------



## trclemons (Mar 25, 2016)

Today was CoWash Friday:

Pre-poo'd during the day with my AVJ spritz & Duafe Whipped Unscented Amla on the ends.
Applied a mix of Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrots and Vatika Dubar Garlic DCs and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Scalp scrubbed with CC's Natural, CW'd my length with HE Totally Twisted, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration & V05 Strawberry & Cream conditioners.
LCOB'd with *L =* LACE Ayurvedic, *C = *HQ Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing & Duafe Whipped Love Me Amla on length & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Cream & Coco's Moonflower on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2016)

Massaged some Nioxin Scalp Renew Density Restoration serum in my scalp this evening. Looking for some more thickness this year.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2016)

@Janet' I use butters but I use natural butters on my ends and they help keep the SSKs in check a bit so I know I will keep sealing my hair up to help take care of that problem. 

I sometimes get my butters from www.fromnaturewithlove.com, www.bulkapothaecary.com, and www.newdirectionsaromatics.com. 

You might appreciate the first one more though because you can order just a few ounces if you'd like. The latter sites pretty much sell in bulk. 

If you have a couple people you can share the butters with, it may make more sense, but nevertheless, the prices are great in my opinion.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 27, 2016)

Today I mixed up some henna, using steeped marshmallow root and hibiscus. I only let it sit for about an hour or so.

After clay washing my hair, I added a little indigo and hibiscus powder to the mix and slathered it on two thirds of my head using the bun method (starting from the middle).

I'm currently sitting with the mix, wrapped in cling film. I plan to leave in on for about 2hrs and then DC with AO WC and whatever dregs of HSR I have left.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 27, 2016)

Decided to take another pic with my armpits in it to serve as a guide. Please excuse my fat arm in the picture.

So...

Full apl? Maybe?


----------



## Janet' (Mar 27, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @Janet' I use butters but I use natural butters on my ends and they help keep the SSKs in check a bit so I know I will keep sealing my hair up to help take care of that problem.
> 
> I sometimes get my butters from www.fromnaturewithlove.com, www.bulkapothaecary.com, and www.newdirectionsaromatics.com.
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 27, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Decided to take another pic with my armpits in it to serve as a guide. Please excuse my fat arm in the picture.
> 
> So...
> 
> Full apl? Maybe?



 DEFINITELY!Congrats to you!!!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Decided to take another pic with my armpits in it to serve as a guide. Please excuse my fat arm in the picture.
> 
> So...
> 
> Full apl? Maybe?


You are past APL. I still think you are BSB. 

Congratulations!


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 27, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Decided to take another pic with my armpits in it to serve as a guide. Please excuse my fat arm in the picture.
> 
> So...
> 
> Full apl? Maybe?


Full apl in deed! Congrats!  Now you should mosey on down to the bsl thread since you've graduated!


----------



## Daina (Mar 28, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Decided to take another pic with my armpits in it to serve as a guide. Please excuse my fat arm in the picture.
> 
> So...
> 
> Full apl? Maybe?



@KidneyBean86, definitely looks APL to me!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2016)

@KidneyBean86, you are definitely there. Now on to your next length goal of BSL girlie. 

I'm giving myself a 2 step henna/indigo treatment today followed up with maybe one of my Kerastase Treatment Masks.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm looking forward to wash day tomorrow. I'm going to dc with a Kerastase thickening mask (Densite).


----------



## Aggie (Mar 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm looking forward to wash day tomorrow. I'm going to dc with a Kerastase thickening mask (Densite).


@Prettymetty, girl I absolutely love that Kerastase Cristaliste Luminous Mask, it left my hair silky soft, shiny and sleek. And that's without heat as I showered. I can only imagine how it would feel with heat. The Densite I don't have yet but looking into getting that one next. I also want the Age Premium and Substantif. Any thoughts on those two?

Also which of the Kerastase styling products do you like? I havent tried any of them yet. I mean products like moisturizers, oil sheens and serums, etc.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 29, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @Prettymetty, girl I absolutely love that Kerastase Cristaliste Luminous Mask, it left my hair silky soft, shiny and sleek. And that's without heat as I showered. I can only imagine how it would feel with heat. The Densite I don't have yet but looking into getting that one next. I also want the Age Premium and Substantif. Any thoughts on those two?
> 
> Also which of the Kerastase styling products do you like? I havent tried any of them yet. I mean products like moisturizers, oil sheens and serums, etc.


I want to try the Age Premium and the Chronologiste next. Densite is great at plumping my strands and it leaves my hair really soft. As far as styling products I have the Elixir oil, Volumactive spray, Oleo Relax slim cream, Nectar Thermique and the other 2 thermiques. I love the oil and the thermiques for moisturizing my straight hair without reversion. The Oleo cream is too heavy and greasy for my hair, but it works for my daughter's super dry hair.

I have only used Cristalliste once and I needed to clarify so my results weren't that great. I'll give it another try next week. I've started lathering twice, because the sulfur oil makes my hair greasy if I only wash once.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I want to try the Age Premium and the Chronologiste next. Densite is great at plumping my strands and it leaves my hair really soft. As far as styling products I have the Elixir oil, Volumactive spray, Oleo Relax slim cream, Nectar Thermique and the other 2 thermiques. I love the oil and the thermiques for moisturizing my straight hair without reversion. The Oleo cream is too heavy and greasy for my hair, but it works for my daughter's super dry hair.
> 
> I have only used Cristalliste once and I needed to clarify so my results weren't that great. I'll give it another try next week. I've started lathering twice, because the sulfur oil makes my hair greasy if I only wash once.


Yeah I was freshly clarified so it worked great on my hair. I don't care for sulfur oil in my hair at all so I won't be using it anymore. I'll look into those thermiques and maybe the Olea for when I wear my wash and goes or buns, but not when it's straight. I rarely wear my hair straight though. Thanks so much for the list.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 29, 2016)

Tonight, I put Avon Advanced Techniques Volume on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration. 

I sat under a cap dryer on high-cool for ~1.5 hours and LCOB'd with *L =* Cozy Moments Vanilla Cone, *C =* Liquid Gold Whipped Ginger Cream, *O =* Annabelle's Essential on length, NJoy on scalp & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges, *B =* Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 30, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Decided to take another pic with my armpits in it to serve as a guide.
> Full apl? Maybe?


Looks beautiful!!!! Great growth!! Definitely looks past APL 

As for me, I got my longer wig- Vivica Fox Lynn LOVE IT!!! I'm pretty happy with it. It is almost like my Isis BS202, but a little bit thicker in volume and texture. Also, not quite as long as Isis. I love it.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 30, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> Looks beautiful!!!! Great growth!! Definitely looks past APL
> 
> As for me, I got my longer wig- Vivica Fox Lynn LOVE IT!!! I'm pretty happy with it. It is almost like my Isis BS202, but a little bit thicker in volume and texture. Also, not quite as long as Isis. I love it.



Just googled the wig and it's really cute. Post pics of it if you can. I may order one


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2016)

Trucking along...tonight I should have put the deep conditioner in my hair, but I didn't...So, tomorrow after I get home from Physical Therapy, I'll put it on...


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Trucking along...tonight I should have put the deep conditioner in my hair, but I didn't...So, tomorrow after I get home from Physical Therapy, I'll put it on...



Physical Therapy is done, JOICO K-Pak (gold bottle) and Grapeseed oil slathered on head...I've got a plastic shower cap on my head and I'm chillin...I'll steam tomorrow. It's going to be a hat day (since it's going to be raining in the A, that will be a good thing anyway)!


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Apr 1, 2016)

Im still working on my hair because it has been overprocessed & im dealing with residual heat damage but here is my progress. Its not much but i can tell its growing a little thicker & im happy with it. I probably wont be close apl this year lol but im going to keep up with the challenge. Im so grateful for all the tips Ive been learning!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 1, 2016)

I just ordered a blow drying creme so I probably wont have a check in until the middle of April.

 I dont think Ive gain anything really due to the postpartum shedding but my hair feels thicker at the roots


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 2, 2016)

My hair feels nice and soft after henna last week so I want to keep that up. 

Last night I parted my hair in four and water rinsed. Then I smoothed in AOWC and applied ghee (mixed with hibuscus) on top, putting in bantu knots as I went (8). I wrapped my head with cling film, and put on a baggy and scarf.

I'll wash it out and clay wash after my Saturday morning chill.


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 2, 2016)

Slept with a fenugreek/cassia/protein dc mix in my hair under a processing cap. I'm expecting some dryness, so the plan is to do an all day moisturizing DC after I rinse this out. I'm so happy to see my edges coming back. Lord, postpartum shedding is a BEAST! Olaplex has helped tons. Also, castor oil on my edges has also been a blessing. Lol


----------



## trclemons (Apr 2, 2016)

*Shampoo & Set Saturday*

Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ spritz and Duafe Unscented Whipped Amla. 
Added J. Monique Natural's Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Mask under the heat cap for a little over an hour. 
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd length with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, Ion Reconstructor, ACV rinse & Herbal Essence Hello Hydration & Kynx I Am Strong with 80% rinse out.
LCOBS:  *L = *Ion Repair; *C = *Coco Curls; *O = *Mission Condition Star Glaze on length & Keravada Alter Ego on scalp; *B = *Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends; *S = *Design Essentials Curl Enhancing Mousse.
I will let my hair dry in a ponytail roller set overnight.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 2, 2016)

Pulled a couple of strands to see where I'm at (not a proper lc). I'm glad I like wearing my hair unstretched because the layering is crazy. At this length, the difference between my upper and lower layers is. 

Full APL by end of the yr, perhaps. Sorry about the quality, these are DIY.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Apr 3, 2016)

I just wanted to say I had the best wash day that Ive had in over a month, so good I could literally cry! I've been getting more tangles, shedding & breaking with my last couple washes after experimenting with a new poo & conditioner ( damn you shea moisture). So tonight I finally tried a tea rinse with green tea after shampooing with my giovanni tea tree poo. ..I sprayed it on my roots and covered my hair with a shower cap.  When I took off the cap I didn't notice much difference, because I still had shed hairs on my hands...so then I made a mix of aubrey gpb + wheat germ oil + hydrolyzed oat , slathered it on my hair and sat under my heating cap for a few minutes (while the rinse was still in my hair)...rinsed it all out together and my hair was strong! Not hard but strong & healthy! I detangled & the comb glided through barely any tangles & I lost half the amount that I usually do! Im so happy


----------



## trclemons (Apr 3, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Join the Challenge
> 
> *Current hair length = *APL
> *Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning = *Natural
> ...



I have officially reached BSL.  This picture is crappy, but my finger is just below my bra.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 3, 2016)

Excellent growth and nurturing you've been showing your hair @trclemons


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 3, 2016)

My hair feels great. Its soft yet strong and has so much movement after my overnight DC and wash day yesterday.

I got some compliments on my hair at work today, which was nice although I had to step away from one guy a few times. He (balding) kept trying to grab my hair, telling me he wanted me to give him some (of my hair of course). I side stepped and side-eyed telling him, there's a no touch policy (there isn't). Also it's not for free, and I'm not selling.

One black woman thought my hair was a tiny twist out. Do you know how small those twists would have to be? Just thinking about it makes me tired. Anyway, today was a good hair day.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 3, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Excellent growth and nurturing you've been showing your hair @trclemons



Thank you.  I have been trying really hard.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 3, 2016)

mzhotniz86 said:


> Im still working on my hair because it has been overprocessed & im dealing with residual heat damage but here is my progress. Its not much but i can tell its growing a little thicker & im happy with it. I probably wont be close apl this year lol but im going to keep up with the challenge. Im so grateful for all the tips Ive been learning!



I have found that the end game or the end result is not the key-- what happens along the way- what we learn- is what makes the difference! You keep trucking along-- APL isn't THAT far away...you might see it before you know it


----------



## Janet' (Apr 3, 2016)

trclemons said:


> I have officially reached BSL.  This picture is crappy, but my finger is just below my bra.



  You sure have!!!   Absolutely lovely!!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 3, 2016)

Happy Sunday Beauties!!!


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Apr 3, 2016)

Janet' said:


> I have found that the end game or the end result is not the key-- what happens along the way- what we learn- is what makes the difference! You keep trucking along-- APL isn't THAT far away...you might see it before you know it



Thank so much for the encouragement! I surely have been learning so much. Just when i think i got it figured out I discover something new


----------



## Janet' (Apr 3, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Pulled a couple of strands to see where I'm at (not a proper lc). I'm glad I like wearing my hair unstretched because the layering is crazy. At this length, the difference between my upper and lower layers is.
> 
> Full APL by end of the yr, perhaps. Sorry about the quality, these are DIY



Whoop Whoop!!! I love layers and you're definitely on the grow!!!!!   Amazing how pulling some hair gets people so excited!!!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2016)

trclemons said:


> I have officially reached BSL.  This picture is crappy, but my finger is just below my bra.
> 
> View attachment 356485


Congratulations!


----------



## trclemons (Apr 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## traceedeebee (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi Ladies 
I have quite a bit of catching up to do. I thought I better post my first quarter picture before I let work pull me back under. I decided not to let anyone trim my hair. I went to Sally's and got a quality pair of shears. I actually got them for the stylist price $44.99 instead of $69.99. I also picked up Silk Elements heat protectant. This is a keeper. I trimmed the front but I have to finish up the rest of my head. I wrapped up my last three weeks in mini twists before deciding to flat iron. I needed something low maintenance so I could focus on finishing up a project.


----------



## traceedeebee (Apr 4, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> Nope! I don't know if shea butter has an expiration date but I don't like how mine looks. It's at least 3 years old so I need to buy more before I give it another try.
> 
> 
> Where does everyone buy their butters? I prefer the type that are from small businesses.


I get my butters from Whole Foods when I need them in my hands, now. I also get them from Brambleberry especially mango butter.


----------



## Daina (Apr 4, 2016)

@traceedeebee, nice growth!


----------



## Daina (Apr 4, 2016)

@trclemons, great growth you will be MBL soon!


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 5, 2016)

My hair and I are not exactly friends at the moment. I don't want to see it until.... Probably September when I can hope to see a difference


----------



## jasmyne14 (Apr 6, 2016)

My length check pic for march 2016


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 6, 2016)

Started taking down my cornrows and finger detangling last night. Detangling has always been a sore point for me. My strands are fine, fragile, very prone to tangles and require gentle handling. I tend to get very frustrated with the process when I try to tackle my entire head in one go and end up losing hair. 

So my approach is to take down and detangle over 3 days prior to wash day. That way I do short stints and avoid the frustration and rough handling.


----------



## Daina (Apr 6, 2016)

jasmyne14 said:


> My length check pic for march 2016



You look BSL to me and on your way to MBL!


----------



## jasmyne14 (Apr 6, 2016)

Daina said:


> You look BSL to me and on your way to MBL!


I thought I was apl tbh , I'm going to straighten my hair in the next couple of days I think and I'll take a pic but I'm quite I'm enjoying my buns


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2016)

jasmyne14 said:


> I thought I was apl tbh , I'm going to straighten my hair in the next couple of days I think and I'll take a pic but I'm quite I'm enjoying my buns


You were APL months ago. You look BSL to me as well. You will definitely be BSL if you straighten. Congratulations!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 6, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> Hi Ladies
> I have quite a bit of catching up to do. I thought I better post my first quarter picture before I let work pull me back under. I decided not to let anyone trim my hair. I went to Sally's and got a quality pair of shears. I actually got them for the stylist price $44.99 instead of $69.99. I also picked up Silk Elements heat protectant. This is a keeper. I trimmed the front but I have to finish up the rest of my head. I wrapped up my last three weeks in mini twists before deciding to flat iron. I needed something low maintenance so I could focus on finishing up a project.



Hey Now!! I see growth!     Very nice trim too!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 6, 2016)

jasmyne14 said:


> My length check pic for march 2016



   YESSSSSS!!! You are definitely BSB and if, when you put your bra on, it's at the bottom, you might be MBL!!!! Is there a WL Challenge going on???


----------



## jasmyne14 (Apr 7, 2016)

Janet' said:


> YESSSSSS!!! You are definitely BSB and if, when you put your bra on, it's at the bottom, you might be MBL!!!! Is there a WL Challenge going on???



Thank you , I feel so in denial because I'm short and my hair has never been this long before


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm tired of my short hair. I'm tired of weave. I'm tired of not taking my vitamins. i


----------



## wish4length (Apr 7, 2016)

Um....have I joined this challenge? I want to 


*Current hair length= APL*
*Natural*
*Goal Month= October*
*Current Reggie and styling choices= Deep condition with heat protecting products and leave ins and flat iron, wear protective styles, sometimes sew ins, and take hairfinity pills*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? I started taking hairfinity and I'm going to use coconut oil on my scalp and ends*
*Post a beginning picture  *


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 9, 2016)

My original plan was to reach BSL then maintain that length, but I'm going to just maintain APL hair for now. My hair is in the best shape it's ever been in, but I can't figure out what's going wrong with my ends. 

I haven't logged on because I've been so discouraged with hair lately.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 10, 2016)

wish4length said:


> Um....have I joined this challenge? I want to
> 
> 
> *Current hair length= APL*
> ...



    Beautiful head of hair!!!


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 11, 2016)

I put in box braids. I still have a section at the top right that I need to finish, but they are loooooong. I look like i'm about to say "you aint gotsta lie craig!"... I think that I will see a lot of progress if I keep them in back to back for the next bunch of months... I did that one year and I got great progress. I'm going to try for August. Then, i will re-evaluate. 

I've been taking my vitamins - prenatal vitamin and a 10k biotin and keratin vitamin. i don't take prenatal vitamins for hair growth, but i do see a benefit in my hair growth. i've not taken biotin before, this is my first bottle. we'll see what happens!!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 11, 2016)

Did an impromptu henna treatment yesterday (3rd in total). I want to deepen the coppery tint I have and I couldn't wait to use my Red Raj that arrived a few days ago. 

I DC for an hr with AOWC, in bantu knots and cling film. Then rinsed and styled for a wng. Because of my failure to plan, I was up until 2.30 making sure I'd be work ready in the a.m. Still won't get an early night tonight, but I'm off tomorrow so it's all good. 

Will take pics once it oxidizes.


----------



## traceedeebee (Apr 13, 2016)

Here's my mistake for this morning. It reminds me of a style I've seen before but I think that style is one long braid instead of a cornrow. This would look better on longer hair.


----------



## traceedeebee (Apr 13, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Hey Now!! I see growth!     Very nice trim too!


I still have more to get trim off. I'm slow. Thank you


----------



## traceedeebee (Apr 13, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> My original plan was to reach BSL then maintain that length, but I'm going to just maintain APL hair for now. My hair is in the best shape it's ever been in, but I can't figure out what's going wrong with my ends.
> 
> I haven't logged on because I've been so discouraged with hair lately.


Stay encouraged @PlainJane What's going on with your ends? Are you interested in protective styling for a few months like @apple_natural ? It may reduce the stress. 


apple_natural said:


> I put in box braids. I still have a section at the top right that I need to finish, but they are loooooong. I look like i'm about to say "you aint gotsta lie craig!"... I think that I will see a lot of progress if I keep them in back to back for the next bunch of months... I did that one year and I got great progress. I'm going to try for August. Then, i will re-evaluate.
> 
> I've been taking my vitamins - prenatal vitamin and a 10k biotin and keratin vitamin. i don't take prenatal vitamins for hair growth, but i do see a benefit in my hair growth. i've not taken biotin before, this is my first bottle. we'll see what happens!!


You are funny I wish I could wear box braids back to back. I don't moisturize properly so I end up finding sliced patches of hair. I may try crochet braids again. I need to protective so I can take a mental hair break. I also need to get back to taking my multivitamin. I've let work disrupt all of my normal habits.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2016)

I finally did a length check for the year. I still haven't trimmed as yet but what the heck? My trim is due the end of this month so I'll add the pic now and maybe one afterwards.

Here goes:


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2016)

Everybody's hair looks so great. I love seeing everyone's length checks


----------



## Janet' (Apr 14, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I finally did a length check for the year. I still haven't trimmed as yet but what the heck? My trim is due the end of this month so I'll add the pic now and maybe one afterwards.
> 
> Here goes:




YASSSSSSS!!!! Claim it!!! You will be BSL in no time!!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2016)

Janet' said:


> YASSSSSSS!!!! Claim it!!! You will be BSL in no time!!!


You know it!

Thanks precious


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 14, 2016)

Sometimes I forget where I post

Today was Day 4 hair (after letting the henna colour oxidize a little).  My hair doesn't feel too dry but because I left a small section of my hair henna-free, I can feel the difference and I think it's time to condition a little.

Just now slathered on some AOWC on the back and wrapped in cling film and a bag. I'll stay like this for an hr.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2016)

I just massaged my scalp with some of my homemade hairdrenalin potion. It definitely smells herbally. I thought it would have had a really strong onion or garlic smell, but nope, it doesn't, probably because I added some peppermint and rosemary essential oils to it. Not much, but a little nonetheless.

It smelled awesome, like cooked food, when I took it from the oven though and that is also before I added the onion, garlic and essential oils.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Apr 14, 2016)

I've just been baggying my hair like crazy as its so cold here in the U.K. and rocking my bun to work this week , nothing to fancy


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 15, 2016)

i decided having box braids was an excuse to get new hair care products while I was at Trader Joes because i've been wanting to try the Tea Tree Tingle. I use tea tree products on my face and it is wonderful!!! so, i figured that was also a reason to have tea tree tingle shampoo, conditioner, and..eh! the body wash too. why not? i'll use these while i have my braids in


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 15, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> You are funny I wish I could wear box braids back to back. I don't moisturize properly so I end up finding sliced patches of hair. I may try crochet braids again. I need to protective so I can take a mental hair break. I also need to get back to taking my multivitamin. I've let work disrupt all of my normal habits.



I took my vitamins to work and put them in my desk. Thats how I'm remembering to take them everyday. When i put my purse away, i take them out  works great!

@AbsyBlvd YOUR HAIR IS FREAKING BEAUTIFUL!! I need to do the max hydration thing. I keep saying i'm going to do it, but i haven't tried it yet. Please give me a simplified version of what to do and whether you still do it.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 15, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> I took my vitamins to work and put them in my desk. Thats how I'm remembering to take them everyday. When i put my purse away, i take them out  works great!
> 
> @AbsyBlvd YOUR HAIR IS FREAKING BEAUTIFUL!! I need to do the max hydration thing. I keep saying i'm going to do it, but i haven't tried it yet. Please give me a simplified version of what to do and whether you still do it.



Thank you @apple_natural.
I started out with the full blown Pink Cube version of MHM for about 6months (started late 2014) before I started dabbling and took on some of Dubai Dee's amendments. Now, I still don't use combs and I don't use baking soda.

My usual wash day simplified looks like this; 
Rinse, clay wash, rinse, oil (with a light hand), wet and gel. 

I'll PM the details because I can waffle out some paragraphs.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 15, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd thank you so much for writing the details all out. I saw your photos long time ago when i seached MHM and i got the clay, but it is still sealed in my restroom. I have not used it. I do try to condition more regularly, but i need to be more serious. when i take my braids out i will focus on this. i am getting prepared now lol


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 15, 2016)

@apple_natural You're welcome. The clay is a great conditioner. Which one did you get?

If you don't mind a wet head and a bit of mess, it's definitely for you or like me (and those around me), you can become accustomed to it all.


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 16, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> Stay encouraged @PlainJane What's going on with your ends? Are you interested in protective styling for a few months like @apple_natural ? It may reduce the stress.


I'm trying! I think my splits are from all those months of not moisturizing my hair and sleeping with my head not covered. 
I'm hoping that weekly roller sets will help with SSKs. Wet styling just isn't for me :Nono:


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 16, 2016)

I washed and attempted to blow out my own hair today using the tension method...um..epic fail  I guess this will be my length check for this month..

please excuse the shrinkage. I was pulling my own hair in the pic


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 18, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @apple_natural You're welcome. The clay is a great conditioner. Which one did you get?
> 
> If you don't mind a wet head and a bit of mess, it's definitely for you or like me (and those around me), you can become accustomed to it all.



I have Aztec Secret Indian Healing Clay- a bentonite clay. The one in a white jar with the red banner thing. I wanted to mix it with apple cider vinegar. I don't know how i feel about wet hair lol. I don't think I like it, but i'll try to get used to it when I'm ready to start doing this


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> I have Aztec Secret Indian Healing Clay- a bentonite clay. The one in a white jar with the red banner thing. I wanted to mix it with apple cider vinegar. I don't know how i feel about wet hair lol. I don't think I like it, but i'll try to get used to it when I'm ready to start doing this


The Aztec bentonite is drying to some hair if used too often. So see how your hair feels after using it a few times. You may need to add more moisturizing ingredients to it like honey and oils, etc.

Some people do just fine with it though.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 18, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> I have Aztec Secret Indian Healing Clay- a bentonite clay. The one in a white jar with the red banner thing. I wanted to mix it with apple cider vinegar. I don't know how i feel about wet hair lol. I don't think I like it, but i'll try to get used to it when I'm ready to start doing this



I use this brand. I can use it alone but I tend to mix mine with rhassoul clay and water and/or milk, or steeped marshmallow root and/ or hibiscus- the latter options are very moisturising for my hair.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 18, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I'm trying! I think my splits are from all those months of not moisturizing my hair and sleeping with my head not covered.
> I'm hoping that weekly roller sets will help with SSKs. Wet styling just isn't for me :Nono:



lol. I hope they get together since you are really happy otherwise with the health of your hair. what worked for me, besides changing the products i used, was dusting twice a year and putting a little oil on my ends when i put it up at night.



AbsyBlvd said:


> I use this brand. I can use it alone but I tend to mix mine with rhassoul clay and water and/or milk, or steeped marshmallow root and/ or hibiscus- the latter options are very moisturising for my hair.



k, thank you for supporting my moisturizing lol!!! i saw this at whole foods and just picked it up. i really want rhassoul clay. i'll get the things that you mentioned here. and plus honey (thank you @faithVA)



faithVA said:


> The Aztec bentonite is drying to some hair if used too often. So see how your hair feels after using it a few times. You may need to add more moisturizing ingredients to it like honey and oils, etc.



thank ya! honey sounds awesome. i think that i will add that to the mix. hopefully it works out.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey Ladies!!! I haven't been on in a week or so because I have was prepping for foot surgery (that I had today). Everything went well, but I am off of my feet for 6 weeks! Needless to say, my hair is in two big goddess braids so that I don't have to worry about my hair during this healing process.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 18, 2016)

Here's hoping you have a problem-free recovery @Janet' x


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2016)

I massaged my scalp with my hairdrenalin potion last night for about 5 minutes. I won't do my inversions until next month. I skipped it this month entirely.


----------



## Daina (Apr 19, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Hey Ladies!!! I haven't been on in a week or so because I have was prepping for foot surgery (that I had today). Everything went well, but I am off of my feet for 6 weeks! Needless to say, my hair is in two big goddess braids so that I don't have to worry about my hair during this healing process.



@Janet', missed you around these parts...I pray you recovery go well!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Hey Ladies!!! I haven't been on in a week or so because I have was prepping for foot surgery (that I had today). Everything went well, but I am off of my feet for 6 weeks! Needless to say, my hair is in two big goddess braids so that I don't have to worry about my hair during this healing process.


Glad everything went well. Hope you are feeling better and better each day.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 19, 2016)

@Daina @faithVA @Aggie Thanks Ladies, yes-- I suppose since I'll be off of work for 5 weeks, you'll be seeing a lot more of me...once I get this pain under control that is...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @Daina @faithVA @Aggie Thanks Ladies, yes-- I suppose since I'll be off of work for 5 weeks, you'll be seeing a lot more of me...once I get this pain under control that is...


Aww, sweetie, I hope you recover quickly and get back to your hair game as soon as possible. Make sure to eat right, drink lots of water and take your vitamins to keep all the progress you've made so far okay @Janet' ?


----------



## jasmyne14 (Apr 23, 2016)

I got a treatment and trim this morning before work at my go to salon when I want someone else to do my hair and my hair feels great


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2016)

I prepooed with a mixture of aloe vera gel, coconut and olive oils for 30 minutes this morning. 

I clarified with Elucence Clarifying shampoo followed with KurleeBelle Moisture shampoo. 

Now I'm deep conditioning with Kerastase Therapiste Mask. This mask smells awesome and feels really great on my strands. I had to use something strengthening because my hairdrenalin potion is extremely moisturizing. 

I will use Redken Anti Snap as my leave-in for added strength. 

Moisturize and seal with Keracare Jojoba Moisturizer.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I prepooed with a mixture of aloe vera gel, coconut and olive oils for 30 minutes this morning.
> 
> I clarified with Elucence Clarifying shampoo followed with KurleeBelle Moisture shampoo.
> 
> ...



You make sure you take care of all the brands huh? Elucence, Kerastase, Redken, Keracare. Nice selections.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 24, 2016)

Get better soon @Janet'!

Here trucking along with my hair regimen. I need to buy some new wigs and test out these APB goodies I bought recently. 

I am really hoping to see progress at each length check. The longest my hair has been is grazing APL. To be full APL would be great!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You make sure you take care of all the brands huh? Elucence, Kerastase, Redken, Keracare. Nice selections.


I love all these brands too. I don't know if I will ever change them since they work so well on my hair. Thank you sweetie.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 27, 2016)

@bajandoc86 Thank you! I'm trucking along!! This is how I'm wearing my hair right now since I cannot deal with it (I can't be on my feet for 6 weeks). My friend comes over and re-braids for me every week and a half. She's trying to figure out how she can wash my hair and deep condition it for me but I'm looking at her like , I know that you have a license (cosmetology and such) but  I don't trust you with my hair ...But, "I do love you and I appreciate everything that you have done for me..." I just can't!!!

OAN: I'm in my mid-30s and do you see ALL the grey????? This is why I color/dye ladies!!! I'm dying over here!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 27, 2016)

Your braid looks nice @Janet'. Have you been washing your hair yourself?


----------



## Janet' (Apr 27, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Your braid looks nice @Janet'. Have you been washing your hair yourself?



No, that's what I was saying in the previous post...I'm nervous because I haven't washed...I haven't been able to wash because I can't walk...nor can I stand on my feet...My dear friend (doing what friends do) offered to come over and wash and deep condition and re-braid...I'm all for the re-braiding but the way I detangle, the way I deep condition...it's all different and I don't want to make her feel bad when she's attempting to help me...


----------



## Janet' (Apr 27, 2016)

@Aggie @AbsyBlvd Thank you Ladies!!! I must admit, this pain has been really crazy-- this past week, I had stopped taking all other medications (medicinal and prescribed) until I could get a handle on the pain...Now that I have, I will re-introduce my traditions...and to think, this was a relatively "simple" surgery...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2016)

Janet' said:


> No, that's what I was saying in the previous post...I'm nervous because I haven't washed...I haven't been able to wash because I can't walk...nor can I stand on my feet...My dear friend (doing what friends do) offered to come over and wash and deep condition and re-braid...I'm all for the re-braiding but the way I detangle, the way I deep condition...it's all different and I don't want to make her feel bad when she's attempting to help me...


 know this feeling all too well @Janet'. Girl I don't think anyone can handle my hair as gently and as patiently as I do. As a result, I rarely let anyone in my hair.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 28, 2016)

@Aggie The STRUGGLE!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @Aggie The STRUGGLE!!


I know sweetie, I know.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 29, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I know sweetie, I know.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2016)

I massaged some hairdrenalin potion on my scalp tonight for 5 minutes but will not be inverting until tomorrow.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 30, 2016)

I did a henna treatment today, followed by a 3hr DC. Baggying my soaking wet wash and go for bed.


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2016)

I just completed a 5 minutes scalp massage followed by 5 minutes of inverting - Day 1 complete.


----------



## Realhairdontcare (May 5, 2016)

I end up doing a trim at the end of april instead of waiting. I did need it. Before the trim I was about a half inch from apl. Now I am an inch from apl. I feel like I have been manipulating my hair too much which may have caused a lil breakage. So I gotta watch that and just keep my hair moisturizred but my hands out of it all the time.


----------



## gvin89 (May 5, 2016)

I really miss having an LHCF app. I rarely get on nowadays.   Anywho I celebrated my 5 year naturalversary yesterday by doing another big chop.  I'm back to neck length...not sad; rather, I'm hopeful that I can develop a regimen to strengthen and grow my hair. 

In the last year, I've had a difficult time rebounding from neglect and an adverse affect to medicine.  My texture has changed and the Shea Moisture products are not working...it may be too much protein. So I'm searching the forum to find out what was working a few years ago and I'll go back to that.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2016)

Day 5 of my inversions complete tonight, no massage.


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2016)

Day 6 of this month's inversion is complete with 3 minute massage tonight. I am very tired and heading to bed in a few.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 7, 2016)

On my way to full apl.


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversion was completed last night. I'm good until next month.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 15, 2016)

First time wearing my hair in any kind of style in 5 months. Will be back in cornrows tonight courtesy of my mama. 

High Bun (no stuffing)


----------



## mzhotniz86 (May 17, 2016)

In made another wig (u part). Ive been wearing my wigs more often, washing my hair weekly alternating bt cowashing & regular washing. Co washed sunday Air dried & flat ironed my new growth only. Im stretching my relaxer until next month so this is the best way for me to handle my roots. Im still having some breakage from residual damage, but my hair is getting a little thickness. I'll do a major trim when i relax next month so I probably wont be apl. More like shoulder length but o well.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 17, 2016)

I'm on cruise control with my regimen. I wash every week or 2 and dc for 30 minutes (everything is done in braided sections). Then I finger detangle and flatiron on low to stretch my roots. Keeping my hair stretched allows me to easily moisturize and I never get matting or ssks anymore. I wear wigs almost daily with a satin bonnet instead of a wig cap.

I ran out of clarifying shampoo so I need to buy a bottle for my first lather. Other than that I won't be buying any new products until my No Buy challenge is over (after July 31).


----------



## apple_natural (May 17, 2016)

Still in my uber long braids. I love them. They are doing well. I wish I would wear my bonnet more regularly, but that's all. I've been taking my vitamins. Yay. I'm just waiting. It's only been about a month.


----------



## jasmyne14 (May 19, 2016)

I've been wearing my buns quite a bit . Today I will prepoo with coconut oil , shampoo , do a black tea rinse and dc for 15-30mins and blow dry on cool air


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2016)

Hi Ladies!! Just checking in...My hair is still braided up...I'm still unable to put my weight on my foot so it's left me pretty immobile...But, on the bright side- maybe this was a Hide Your Hair challenge in the making...Coconut oil has been my best friend... I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2016)

I'm too busy to do anything with my hair at the moment. It's almost obvious from my lack of posting lately.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 25, 2016)

So I installed crochet braids and I am hoping I can make it with them in for a month.

I spray them 2x a day with infusium 23 mixed with vatika oil and eo's to keep the itchiness away and to moisturize my hair underneath.


----------



## Adiatasha (May 26, 2016)

Trying to do twist outs but I'm in south Florida and it's hot and humid. My twistout ma end of being Afros at the end of the day.
Last night I tried the blueberry control paste by curls and my twist out lasted all day. Finally. 
Anyone have tips on twist out in humid weather?


----------



## ajargon02 (May 27, 2016)

Adiatasha said:


> Anyone have tips on twist out in humid weather?



A light gel or shea butter seems to work for me. I do it on stretched hair, that I slightly mist with water or leave-in before twisting.


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 31, 2016)

The relaxer I got this weekend was much needed I don't think i'll stretch that long again. Giving my hair a much needed break by co-washing and bunning for the next week and then I may get my hair braided (depending on how my scalp feels).


----------



## ajargon02 (May 31, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> So I installed crochet braids and I am hoping I can make it with them in for a month.
> 
> I spray them 2x a day with infusium 23 mixed with vatika oil and eo's to keep the itchiness away and to moisturize my hair underneath.



So I took them out already. I just had to get at my scalp and wash it. It was just so itchy.
I accidentally cut off my hair while taking them out. Sucks! But it will grow back. In the meantime,  I am gonna have to try to hide the cut bit.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 31, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> So I took them out already. I just had to get at my scalp and wash it. It was just so itchy.
> I accidentally cut off my hair while taking them out. Sucks! But it will grow back. In the meantime,  I am gonna have to try to hide the cut bit.



Same thing here.  Just took my faux locs out after  almost 4 weeks.  My scalp was dry but my hair was silky as can be. I need to get some water on my scalp more than I do when I protective style.

Last year I BC'd a braid in the front of my hair trying to get my crochet braids out. Its now back to 6 inches.  SMH


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 31, 2016)

Co-washing my hair tonight plan on blow drying it on cool and then bunning it for the rest of the week.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 1, 2016)

I reeeally need to rebraid my edges at least. I think I'll do this tonight. I started crossfit and I start fulltime today !!! yay!! That gets me focused on other things than my slow hair growth. I have completed my 60 day biotin and will be purchasing another bottle today


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'll be back to wigs by the end of this week , currently making my wig and with working late nights it's taking a while plus I just received my hair yesterday and I need to get back started on my hair vits again


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 2, 2016)

*Current hair length *Grazing APL 
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning *natural transitioning from damaged hair
*Goal Month *Dec 2016 for below APL with healthy ends
*Current Reggie and styling choices *wash 2x week                    deep condish weekly.                 detangle hair with pre-poo mix before washing                                   LOC method before  styling for braid out 
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? *Add supplements for overall health,get back to excerising and up water intake
*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 3, 2016)

My hair is so much easier to deal with when I have a fresh relaxer I may go back to only stretching my relaxers to 10-11 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2016)

I prepooed with Banyan's Hair Oil for 2 hours, Hendigoing right now and will be using Aussie Moist Conditioner to cowash it out,

-followed by Redken Time Reset Shampoo

-Too tired to DC today and probably will do so tomorrow

I have no idea what I'll be using to moisturize and seal just yet though.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Jun 3, 2016)

Did a semi length check today.I have been wearing my hair in a twist for the last couple of days. Hoping for bsl by December


----------



## Daina (Jun 4, 2016)

Length check will be in 2 weeks!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 5, 2016)

Happy Sunday Lovelies!!!

So...I'm still here...still on full FMLA but inching towards being able to return to work for at least half days...What that means for hair is that I have been keeping it braided. My friend comes and re-braids every week and half to two weeks. Yesterday, I pre-poo'ed, set under the steamer, and then got my hair washed, blow-dried, and re-braided...I also gave myself a little trim (very necessary).  I don't know how much my hair has grown, but I feel like it should be healthy. Coconut oil is my saving grace-- for my hair, skin, I slather it on errthang!!


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 6, 2016)

have not rebraided anything lol. i'm planning on it, though. eventually i will get to it. 
i wish i felt comfortable wearing my hair out, but i don't. what's more, i think it will be in such a better state if i just keep up braiding my hair for a while.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 6, 2016)

I'll do my length check the last week of June at my quarterly appointment with Reniece. *crosses fingers* 

I just want to be grazing APL by December this year. Then I can focus on full APL which would be the longest my hair has ever been.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> I'll do my length check the last week of June at my quarterly appointment with Reniece. *crosses fingers*
> 
> I just want to be grazing APL by December this year. Then I can focus on full APL which would be the longest my hair has ever been.



I wouldn't be surprised if you are already grazing APL once your hair is straightened. That bun was way too big for just SL. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 7, 2016)

Yesterday, I pre-poo with SM shea conditioner,honey,water, casator oil and some Marc Anthony conditioner im trying to use up. Them I poo'ed with SM superfruit in loose cornrows,DC'ed with SM shea reconstructive and then did a hot oil treatment/oil rinse. I styled my hair in a flat twist out, which turned out pretty well.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Ladies

I would like to join. I was over in the Bsl/Mbl challenge dreaming but it's not going to happen this year so...
-Current Length : in between Sl and Apl
-Texlaxed
-Apl goal Sept 2016
-Current Reggie- I just put 2 strand twists in, my hair only, and plan on keeping those until sept. Inversions for a week one week a month. Biotin everyday, MN massages 2-3 times a week, GHE 2-3 times a week. CoWashing once a week in between shampoos. Shampoo/condition and deep condition once a week
- I don't plan on changing anything just staying consistent. I had a huge hair cutting fail at the beginning of the year (I'll add a pic so you can laugh with me...  So uneven, decided to snip off my ends while air drying in 2 twists back in January lol) but it's growing back. I'm just slowing trimming to even it back up.
 ... Last length check pic from April 10. It's about the same length since I did a trim in May.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 10, 2016)

My Summer length check and lunar trim are scheduled for this Wednesday. I'm excited!  Hopefully my hair has grown a bit since my Spring trim.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello, ladies. It's been a while but I had to share a milestone. I can finally pull all of my hair up into a single poof on top of my head. That is some major progress for me and I'm excited!  It's a small poof but a poof just the same.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just finished my take down of 5 week old cornrows, accomplished with minimal breakage. I really love the 'harp string' method for detangling and have used it for the last 6 months with success. Also my hair seems to continue to thicken up. I am really interested to hear Reniece's opinion.

I will go back into bigger cornrows - maybe 6 max, so I can rock my wig until my hair appointment.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2016)

This morning I prepooed with an avj/pracaxi/pumpkin seed oil combo for 20 minutes ,then Moroccan Natural Oil Weightless Shampoo followed by 15 minutes of Keracare Super Reconstructor and 10 minutes if Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor.

My leave in will be Redken Antyis Snap Leave in. I have a combination of butters that I will be using to seal my hair with later.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 19, 2016)

I just finished detangling with my pre-poo condish mix. Im wayyyy to tried from work to finish my hair tonite. I'll try to finish tomorrow after work,if not when ill wash next week then.


----------



## alex114 (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm on my honeymoon in Jamaica, and I brought nothing but Vatika oil and Aubrey Organics HSR. (My hair's been in cornrows for about 6 weeks now what with my undergrad graduation and my wedding) 
My hair has been feeling pretty good, but I can't wait to do a treatment with Shea Moisture's Superfruit 10 in 1  masque and Babyface Protein when I get back.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2016)

I cowashed my hair this morning with Aussie Moist Conditioner before heading out to church.

After church I moisturized my hair with Oyin Hair Dew sealed with a combination of ceramide butters, massaged some hairdrenalin potion on my scalp and inverted for 5 minutes. Now my hair is nice and super soft.


----------



## Daina (Jun 20, 2016)

alex114 said:


> I'm on my honeymoon in Jamaica, and I brought nothing but Vatika oil and Aubrey Organics HSR. (My hair's been in cornrows for about 6 weeks now what with my undergrad graduation and my wedding)
> My hair has been feeling pretty good, but I can't wait to do a treatment with Shea Moisture's Superfruit 10 in 1  masque and Babyface Protein when I get back.



@alex114, congrats on your marriage!


----------



## alex114 (Jun 20, 2016)

Daina said:


> @alex114, congrats on your marriage!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2016)

Day 2 of my inversion complete for this month along with scalp massage without oil.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 21, 2016)

I need products! I feel like I'm in hair jail. Subjecting my hair to sub-par ish. I need to never be this low on my staples again.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2016)

My 3rd 5 minute inversion is complete for the month, no massage, no oil.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 22, 2016)

I seem to do one twist out per year. This one is prepped with Entwine Crème Jellé Styler. My hair was feeling super dry thanks to a poor experiment with other gels. I needed to do something.

Anyway I've had this product for ages (before I got rid of my relaxed ends in 2014) but never tried before- I blame my old PJ ways. I'm hoping it will give me some life before wash day (maybe Friday).


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2016)

Day 4 of my inversions are complete for the month. No oil, no massage.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 22, 2016)

This was Monday. I posted in the wrong board. ..

i'm thinking of texlaxing my hair with mizani butter blends and avocado oil.

i always get to this point and want to put some sort of process on it.. end up regretting it or breaking it.. and starting over. does that stop me? no. now i want to texlax...huuuhghhh...

in efforts to think rationally... my problem is that i'm tired of not having styled hair. 

For one thing, I am totally! over!! my old braids (trying for wait for the end of the month when I have one day off and I can put in a new set) ..... second. i'm tired of having nappy roots... well, i'm just tired of having nappy roots with my braids. 

I know that I"m not any where near where I want my hair to be so i'm going to have to have another round of braids... maybe. I want to style my hair. I want to have real grown up hair styles for once in my adult life... well not just once but whatever. I'm tired of my old braids. I'm having a mental break down. I dont know. I'll come back later for my continued thoughts


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 22, 2016)

Now for today. ..I ended up taking my braids down Monday. I cowashed it with my moisture rinse, shampood, and put cholesterol on for...not very long. I was so tired. I put it in plaits and then four french braids with marley hair in the morning.

I bought a new detangling brush this morning and I plan to change out of these French braids this weekend. Idk what I'll change to.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 23, 2016)

Take down this morning. My hair feels soft, if a little sticky but that's just me- never liked to feel a lot of product on my hair. There is still some product showing but i'm not surprised because I used a fair amount and had gel on my hair before I started. My smaller twists were really defined.

Separated and created a messy bun.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> This was Monday. I posted in the wrong board. ..
> 
> i'm thinking of texlaxing my hair with mizani butter blends and avocado oil.
> 
> ...


Why dont you try some type of rollerset for a while. Some of the ladies in the Setting 2016 challenge do rollersets all year long. Or maybe do a Marley braid type bun. That way you have a style but protecting your ends at the same time.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Take down this morning. My hair feels soft, if a little sticky but that's just me- never liked to feel a lot of product on my hair. There is still some product showing but i'm not surprised because I used a fair amount and had gel on my hair before I started. My smaller twists were really defined.
> 
> Separated and created a messy bun.View attachment 364923 View attachment 364921 View attachment 364925


That turned out nicely. Is this what I have to look forward to at APL?


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 23, 2016)

faithVA said:


> That turned out nicely. Is this what I have to look forward to at APL?



You sure do (even though I don't think I'm quite there yet).


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> You sure do (even though I don't think I'm quite there yet).


Thats because you are in denial. Your twist hang to shoulder even pulled up. If they were down they probably hang close to full shoulder. So if untwisted and stretched they have to be. Lose to APL.

My twist are nowhere near yours and I'm SL so I would put money on your being APL. The front may not be there but the rest is. 

You will probably wait until the end of the year to claim it and end up being BSL. :Lol:


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 23, 2016)

faithVA said:


> *Thats because you are in denial*. Your twist hang to shoulder even pulled up. If they were down they probably hang close to full shoulder. So if untwisted and stretched they have to be. Lose to APL.
> 
> My twist are nowhere near yours and I'm SL so I would put money on your being APL. The front may not be there but the rest is.
> 
> You will probably wait until the end of the year to claim it and end up being BSL. :Lol:



This hair dysmorphia is real Faith. Because of the shape of my hair (some kind of inverted bob-come-shag) I know some parts will probably be BSB before I'm ready to claim APL.

I don't pull/ measure often, don't wear my hair stretched, and I'm yet to straighten so length really does creep up on me. 

Admittedly, I have pulled on some scrags and they've surprised me by stretching a little past APL, but it really is only what I call my corners (by my ears) the back is full SL. The rest has a little way to go. I know not all my hair has to reach APL to be APL but even in that loose twist pic I can see the distinction between my lowest, longest layer (possible APL) and the rest (Full SL). I'm not comfortable claiming APL with the amount of hair that is there. It's just not all there yet. Not to mention I tend to use products that elongate my coils. Lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> This hair dysmorphia is real Faith. Because of the shape of my hair (some kind of inverted bob-come-shag) I know some parts will probably be BSB before I'm ready to claim APL.
> 
> I don't pull/ measure often, don't wear my hair stretched, and I'm yet to straighten so length really does creep up on me.
> 
> Admittedly, I have pulled on some scrags and they've surprised me by stretching a little past APL, but it really is only what I call my corners (by my ears) the back is full SL. The rest has a little way to go. I know not all my hair has to reach APL to be APL but even in that loose twist pic I can see the distinction between my lowest, longest layer (possible APL) and the rest (Full SL). I'm not comfortable claiming APL with the amount of hair that is there. It's just not all there yet. Not to mention I tend to use products that elongate my coils. Lol.


You ain't fooling nobody. I pulled my little measly twist together and got nothing. 

I will wait until December. :Yep:


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 23, 2016)

faithVA said:


> That turned out nicely. Is this what I have to look forward to at APL?


 
Agreed! That DID turn out nicely! @AbsyBlvd Your hair is awesome

@faithVA I think you're on to something with your rollerset idea. I forgot about rollersetting actually. I'll head over to that challenge and see what's going on


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks @apple_natural...makes a decent end to a not so great hair week for me.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2016)

My 5th 5 minute inversion for the month is complete, no oil, no massage.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 24, 2016)

It's wash day. I plan to prepoo my scalp with Alter Ego to reduce shedding.  Then I'll wash with Curl Ideal Cleansing conditioner and airdry. This will be my first time using a cleansing conditioner as a natural. I plan to straighten my hair afterwards.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay tonight I did a 5 minute massage and inversion session but no oil was used. I was too lazy to apply the oil tonight.


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Jun 27, 2016)

I finally made apl so now I can concentrate on getting to bsl by December or close.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jun 28, 2016)

I think I will skip the June LC. My last LC was on 5/6. I can't imagine that I have had noticeable growth, since I seem to retain less than 1/2 inch a yr. I figure, every 2-4 months should be long enough to see if there's noticeable retention.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 28, 2016)

i have joined the setting challenge of which i will commit to from july to december! right now im in four french braids


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 29, 2016)

My hair appointment this morning went extremely well. Reniece will continue to get my coins. The appointment started on time, I had 100% of her attention, she is so gentle (even when blowdrying) and she is just pleasant and engaging.

She gave me an A on my 'report card'.
I maintained my hemline, had a reduced number of short hairs (which means I am avoiding breakage near to scalp), an *obvious* increase in density, thickness AND length.

I am hype right nah. I already made my next appointment date


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 29, 2016)

I need a thread for cutting budget and grocery bills.


----------



## Daina (Jun 29, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> I need a thread for cutting budget and grocery bills.



@apple_natural, meal planning will definitely help control the grocery bill. Also set a budget per person to give you a guideline for what you should spend. For example I typically allot $150 per person a month. May not sound like much but when your meals are planned I'm more purposeful about what I purchase instead of blindly shopping.  HTH...


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 29, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> I need a thread for cutting budget and grocery bills.


Buy things on sale, use coupons and buy store brands when you can. I have a family of 6 and we spend $300-$400 a month on groceries. My kids are 8 and under so I'm sure my grocery bill will grow as they get older.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 30, 2016)

theres just two of us, but we spend a shamefully unchristian amount of money on food, so we decided to reel it in. we chose three things we each want to keep (hair supplies was on my list lol) and we're cutting back on the rest. food was not on the list, so we're cutting the grocery budget. i'm kind of excited until i went to whole foods yesterday to say my goodbyes... ... i think it'll be kind of fun actually.

@Prettymetty  YOU SPEND 300 -400 with 6!!!  That's awesome

@Daina 150 should be the goal.... baby steps . Thanks!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2016)

Today I exfoliated my scalp with Nioxin Scalp Renew

Shampooed with Redken Time Rest Shampoo (this shampoo has exfoliating properties in it) I felt a really good tingle on my scalp with these first two products.

I used semi permanent color in black for gray hair for the first time. I will see how well this works.

I will be oil rinsing with a coconut oil/aloe vera juice combo.

Deep conditioning with Hea Moisture Anti Breakage Strengthening Masque followed with Kerastase Chroma Riche Masque for moisture. 

Leave in - Aunt Jackie's Quench 

Moisturizing with CRN Aloe Whipped Butter gel and sealing with some natural butter/oil combo.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 2, 2016)

I am hoping to make bsl by the end of the year. 10 on my shirt is the top of my bra strap and I am at 9! I am too excited! Last time I got here I had a lot of breakage from over moisturized hair. I have been keeping up with my protein/moisture balance and I hope to keep this up. I am taking viviscal again as well to help in meeting my goals.

This is my may update. When I put on my LC shirt today the 10 is top of bsl. I think I will make my goal this year and I am so excited!


----------



## chewy (Jul 7, 2016)

Six months after the challenge and I've reached half of my goals!!   My hair is officially APL and the goal was actually reached in May.  I dusted 1/2 inch and grew it back but the dusting really made a big difference. My hair didn't tangle, twist and knot as much and actually made caring for it fun.  It grew 3 - 31/2 since January and I estimate I lost a 1/2 - 1 inch of hair in May, in the Great Detangling War of 2016.   If I don't consciously and proactively wear my bonnet nightly, hydrate with water more than I want, take care of my ends constantly, I will not be able to keep my length and it will break off. The next phase is working on the health of my hair so another inch will have to be cut.   Sometimes I lost motivation but I knew I was in a challenge and did not want to quit and glad I didn't.  Oh, I did quit one thing, hanging my head upside down off the bed to increase blood flow to the follicles....no no no.. uh uh!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 7, 2016)

chewy said:


> Six months after the challenge and I've reached half of my goals!!   My hair is officially APL and the goal was actually reached in May.  I dusted 1/2 inch and grew it back but the dusting really made a big difference. My hair didn't tangle, twist and knot as much and actually made caring for it fun.  It grew 3 - 31/2 since January and I estimate I lost a 1/2 - 1 inch of hair in May, in the Great Detangling War of 2016.   If I don't consciously and proactively wear my bonnet nightly, hydrate with water more than I want, take care of my ends constantly, I will not be able to keep my length and it will break off. The next phase is working on the health of my hair so another inch will have to be cut.   Sometimes I lost motivation but I knew I was in a challenge and did not want to quit and glad I didn't.  Oh, I did quit one thing, hanging my head upside down off the bed to increase blood flow to the follicles....no no no.. uh uh!


It looks good. It's amazing how those few inches changes the look of hair.


----------



## chewy (Jul 7, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It looks good. It's amazing how those few inches changes the look of hair.


Thanks faithVA!  The blond isn't as brassy now (thank you Lord) and as it grew, the layers evened out and made my hair look better overall.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 7, 2016)

washed Saturday and did a moisture DC overnight. Put my hair in flat twists and redid them maybe tuesday. 

Took a piece out yesterday and straightened it. Almost apl! 

Took all the flat twists down today and clipped my ends on just stretched hair.  but it in a top bun with kanekalon

I'm really tired of my hair but I'm so close to apl, so I need to just leave it alone in a bun if I'm going to be cutting on it or lazy.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 8, 2016)

Here are more pics for my June LC. The purple line indicates where my hair ends.

*Left side*
March 2016




June 2016




*Right side*
March 2016




June 2016




*Front*
March 2016




June 2016 (sorry for the dark pic). Peach line is my chin.




I legit struggled to take pics of the back. I gave up. Sorry y'all.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> Here are more pics for my June LC. The purple line indicates where my hair ends.
> 
> *Left side*
> March 2016
> ...


Congratulations on making APL and that's on stretched hair.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 8, 2016)

Finally did my hair yesterday and I noticed I had a lot of shedding/tangles which I think is due to my s-curl spray so I'll stop using that. This may be my last week wearing my wigs and then I may prep my hair for braids to give it a break.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm putting off wash day until Wednesday. Today I'll just massage my scalp with some mn and peppermint oil. Now that I have a new wig that doesn't give me a headache, I aint got no worries.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 9, 2016)

This morning I'll be finishing up my last bit of Redken Time Reset Shampoo.

I'll be oil rinsing with a mixture of avj, evco and evoo.

Deep Conditioning with Macadamia Nourishing Moisture Masque

Used CRN Curl Maker with Wetline Xtreme gel and some oil on my bunned hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 9, 2016)

Ladies, tomorrow is my three year nappy-versary. Last relaxer was three years ago. I BC-ed two years ago and today I installed my first "long-term" protective style-mini twists.  I'm so excited about my twists-not sure they're picture-worthy but this is the first time I've been able to do it and I'm taking a picture!  My natural, unprocessed hair has never been this long in my entire life!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 10, 2016)

@Cattypus1 Congratulations on reaching this milestone. Your hair is growing wonderfully and your twists look good. I know I'm a picture fiend, but yes picture-worthy indeed.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 10, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd Thank you so much. You cannot imagine how excited I am. I was  victim of hair envy from the time I was a child. Everybody had long hair but me. I think I can actually reach my hair goals. I just wish I had known then what I know now. Thank you, ladies of the LHCF!


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hair is canerowed under my wig as I completely forgot about the length check update for June will post a pic when I take my hair out of the canerows


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2016)

I moisturized my hair with CRN Aloe Whipped Butter gel mixed in with some ceramide oils to keep it moisturized longer. It feels really good right now.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm in jumbo box braids!!
Saturday:
moisturized with Cantu leave in
detangled used my fingers and my tangle teazer
sectioned my hair in large boxes
smacked on a ton of shea butter and made sure it was evenly distributed
braided my own hair without the extensions

Sunday and Monday
braided my plaits into a bun
Monday night:
braided 12 of the plaits with extensions
This morning:
finished the other 10 braids

I'm happy i'll wear it like this for the rest of this month


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2016)

*Prepooing* with Aloe Vera Juice/WGO/Biolage Conditioning Balm Combo.
*Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Weightless Moisture Shampoo
*Deep Conditioning* with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Protein and Moisture Conditioners.
*Leave in* - Naturelle Grow Soft & Silky Leave-in conditioner.

*Sealing with CRN Coconut Water Style Setter/Hemp Oil Combo* (I whipped these two together and added some glycerin and it is perfect for my hair now). Before, it was just too thick. The Style Setter is probably not going on my repurchase list because it didn't wow me, well not yet anyway.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 16, 2016)

I need to stay off of this site, I checked into another challenge the other day just updating on my hair plan to only wash and air dry for the rest of the summer and literally a day later I straightened lol. Last time I checked in I planned in staying in braids then the next few days took them out and haven't thought about doing them again since
You guys make me want to mess with my hair... But OAN because flat ironed I had to take a pic before I went out into the humidity, my shorter side is a little past my shoulder and the longest section on my longer side is APL! So hopeful my shorter side will make apl by December and my longer side will be close to BSL
 eta: pic is today, this is my shorter side, there's about an inch and a half difference between the 2, no damage or anything, air drying in 2 big twists I just snipped the ends off back in January, big mistake lol


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2016)

I just completed day 2 of my inversions for the month of July, with a minute scalp massage.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jul 19, 2016)

I recently went on a trip to Texas for school. Annndddd it was great! I love the Dallas/Arlington area and I really enjoyed my whole trip. Now about my hair: I normally wash my hair 2x times a week(wed and sat/sun). My flight for Dallas was on Thursday, so I end up doing my hair super late and my flat twist wasn't dry by the morning. So by the time I got to my aunt's house in Dallas,my hair was ultra dry mess. I had to m&s all over again. I co-washed on Saturday and did my usually flat twists. Fast-forward to now: I had to do my Saturday hair routine between Monday and Sunday due to a paper being due on sunday. So my flat is still under my bonnet in flat twist that I'll take out for a flat twist tomorrow. I also plan to get my hair cut in August before I install some box braids. I want her to cut of about 1 1/2 in to help get rid of my damaged ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2016)

Day 3 of my inversions completed with a 2 minute scalp massage.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 20, 2016)

Im still over here trying to hold on to my edges,  postpartum shedding is killing me.

This weekend, I will add some neutral protein filler to my deep conditioner and add a little bamboo spray in weekly.

i've given up on length checks. Lets pray I make it to the end of the year with most of my hair intact


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 21, 2016)

@shawnyblazes You're fighting a good fight. I checked out your pics in the 'Yerba' thread and you've definitely made good progress since your faux locs.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 21, 2016)

Sprayed my hair with water and baggied overnight.

I guess my shorter patch at the front is growing too..yay...it's become more noticeable (read awkward) coming out of my banana clip. Got me looking like a child who styled herself a fringe/ bangs.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 21, 2016)

I cowashed my bun this morning and didnt realize a piece was out until I had put it back up. Stretched it and seem to still be holding at the same place.

Thanks for the encouragement @AbsyBlvd  ,  No one mentions the shedding when they tell you about  the pregnancy glow


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jul 21, 2016)

Just spritzed my canerows with rose water , JBCO & Argan oil as my hair is currently under a wig that I made


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2016)

Day 5 of my July Inversions is complete, no massage, no oil.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 22, 2016)

I need to moisturize at some point in my life. I haven't been using my spray. I need to make some more


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2016)

Day 6 of my July Inversions is complete, massage, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2016)

Day 7 of my July Inversions is complete, no massage, no oil.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 25, 2016)

I have been mia for months now. Just been going through the most. I had to have hip surgery (that was what was wrong with my leg and why I had been in pain for so long), grandma has been in and out of the hospital. Just a lot of things to deal with. My hair seems to have taken a stand still I think. I haven't done anything different, still washing, cowashing, dcing and keeping it in a protective style. It's grown a lot however I'm not retaining and idk why. Anyway just wanted to try and catch up with everyone.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I have been mia for months now. Just been going through the most. I had to have hip surgery (that was what was wrong with my leg and why I had been in pain for so long), grandma has been in and out of the hospital. Just a lot of things to deal with. My hair seems to have taken a stand still I think. I haven't done anything different, still washing, cowashing, dcing and keeping it in a protective style. It's grown a lot however I'm not retaining and idk why. Anyway just wanted to try and catch up with everyone.


Glad you are on the road to recovery. I hope your grandmother also gets better soon.

Your hair could be at a standstill just due to stress. So make sure to take care of the basics: eat well, drink plenty of water, get plenty of sleep, rest and try to settle your mind.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 26, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Glad you are on the road to recovery. I hope your grandmother also gets better soon.
> 
> Your hair could be at a standstill just due to stress. So make sure to take care of the basics: eat well, drink plenty of water, get plenty of sleep, rest and try to settle your mind.


Thank you Sis! I'm recovering well and hoping grandma will too. Yes I do believe it is definitely stress related now that you mention it. I will have to do what you suggest for sure. Great to be back.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 27, 2016)

Okay so this is how I've been wearing my natural hair before surgery...
  
And then wigging it after surgery. Just did some faux locs too
      

This is my length as you can see I haven't been retaining and you can see my growth from my grays in the next pic that shows how much it's grown out since beginning of the year. I haven't henna'd in forever.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 27, 2016)

Idk why pic isn't showing of my hair but here's my length and here's my gray growing out


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 27, 2016)

Your gray is beautiful @HairPleezeGrow !  I was actually thinking about doing an ash grayish purple on my tips


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so this is how I've been wearing my natural hair before surgery...
> View attachment 368413 View attachment 368415
> And then wigging it after surgery. Just did some faux locs too
> View attachment 368419 View attachment 368421 View attachment 368423 View attachment 368425 View attachment 368417 View attachment 368427
> ...


Nice!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 27, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Your gray is beautiful @HairPleezeGrow !  I was actually thinking about doing an ash grayish purple on my tips


Ty, I'm still not found of the gray hairs but I figured I might as well let them be. Been graying since I was 18 and have always covered them up.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 27, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Nice!



Ty very much hun


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jul 28, 2016)

Im in Guys!!!

Join the Challenge

*Current hair length - APL (finally lol)*
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Natural*
*Goal Month - December 2016!*
*Current Reggie and styling choices - My hair is out now but mostly Mini twists will be my protective style!*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Nothing? just being consistent!*
*Post a beginning picture..coming soon!*


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 29, 2016)

Wigs for the whole rest of the year again starting next week!  

As for my rollersetting: I'll still have to rollerset my leave out for half wigs. other than that, i'll just practice and then put it under a wig .... i'll reserve hardcore rollersetting for next year. whenever I feel more comfortable wearing my hair out.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jul 29, 2016)

I shampooed and conditioned my canerows and also my wig to refresh it for the week and left it on my mannequin head to dry overnight


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 29, 2016)

I washed my wig and now it's airdrying


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2016)

*This morning I am:*

*Prepooing* with Hairdrenalin Potion on my scalp and Hemp Seed oil on the length of my hair with a conditioning cap for 30 minutes

*Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Shampoo

*Deep Conditioning* with Keracare Super Reconstructor followed up with NG Mango and Coconut Water Infused Deep Conditioner

*Moisturizing* with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer 

*Sealing* with Bekura Apple and Sorghum Supple Hair Syrup.


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 1, 2016)

My coworker says my hair is saying to my braids"let my peoplllle goooo!" jerk lol. i'm taking them out between today and thursday. I did buy four wigs. two "annie" wigs. 3c whirly and my fav isis.. i prefer bs202 and to cut it like i want it, but i tried bs201 this time.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2016)

Just completed day 1 of my inversions for the month of August, massage 5 minutes, no oil.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Aug 2, 2016)

Just baggying my canerows for a hour with African pride shea butter hair moisturiser before I go to work and pop that wig straight back on .


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 2, 2016)

Hair is clayed, detangled and dusted. Ready to rinse and style...well.. gel.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2016)

Day 2 of my inversions for August is complete with massage, no oil


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 3, 2016)

I am getting a trim next Friday, so it will be interesting to see how much she cuts off. I am not gonna have her even up my accidental cut from the crochet braids either.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

Day 3 of my August inversions complete, no massage, no oil - too lazy today for all that.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2016)

Day 4 of my August inversion is complete. No massage, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Last night I completed day 5 of my inversions for August

*Today:*

*Prepoo* - AVJ and ST Sweet Potatoe Pie hair Cream
*Shampoo* - Macadamia Natural Oil Moisture poo
*Deep Conditioner* - NG Mango and Coconut Deep Conditioner
*Moisturizer* - Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer
*Sealant* - ST Cupuacu Carrot Moisture Butter


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Aug 6, 2016)

I think I am getting close to BSL. Maybe? I've been wearing my hair twisted in a bun so I wouldn't have to do much to it. 

I am going to wash and deep condition it tomorrow. My hair definitely needs some TLC. 

Oh an please excuse my fat back in the picture. Still trying to lose this nursing school weight.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Just completed day 6 of my August inversions, no massage, no oil


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 7, 2016)

Nothing important really just prepping my girls hair for my grandma services on Wednesday. I already straightened one head. Gonna either throw some big rollers in it tonight or wrap it. She's a crazy sleeper so ummmm might go with the rollers and a scarf. Took my locs out this week and braided my hair down for one of my wigs. Anyway here's my baby after doing her head. Last pic shows what I used. It's supposed to help with manageability when I want her to wear her hair curly and help keep it straight if I want to press it. This is first time using this product so we shall see after a few weeks how it really holds up. Sorry dk why my pics aren't showing


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Nothing important really just prepping my girls hair for my grandma services on Wednesday. I already straightened one head. Gonna either throw some big rollers in it tonight or wrap it. She's a crazy sleeper so ummmm might go with the rollers and a scarf. Took my locs out this week and braided my hair down for one of my wigs. Anyway here's my baby after doing her head. Last pic shows what I used. It's supposed to help with manageability when I want her to wear her hair curly and help keep it straight if I want to press it. This is first time using this product so we shall see after a few weeks how it really holds up. Sorry dk why my pics aren't showing
> View attachment 369719
> View attachment 369721


@HairPleezeGrow 

What is that Avlon product about? Is it like a texlaxer or something like that? I've  never seen that one. My interest is definitely peaked


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversions for August is finally complete and will be back in September.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 8, 2016)

I want a dominican blowout, so I can trim my hair.

 It's just hot as heck in NJ.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 8, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @HairPleezeGrow
> 
> What is that Avlon product about? Is it like a texlaxer or something like that? I've  never seen that one. My interest is definitely peaked


Hey hun from what I've read it isn't a texlax and doesn't have formaldehyde in it or anything like that. Amino acids are activated by heat. It's supposed to help better manage your hair in natural state or if you want to wear it straight.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey hun from what I've read it isn't a texlax and doesn't have formaldehyde in it or anything like that. Amino acids are activated by heat. It's supposed to help better manage your hair in natural state or if you want to wear it straight.


I may need to look this one up. Thank you.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 10, 2016)

Forgot to show my other girls head. I finished up her hair yesterday. Not such a good pic bc she's laying in my bed 
Also laid my grandma to rest today. I know she's in a better place though.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Forgot to show my other girls head. I finished up her hair yesterday. Not such a good pic bc she's laying in my bed :in a better place though.
> View attachment 369973 View attachment 369975



 Sorry for your loss. You got to enjoy her for a long time though. That's a blessing.


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 12, 2016)

Well I went to my stylist for a trim, and came out with a 2-4 inch cut and shape. I SPECIFICALLY told her MULTIPLE times NOT to even up or shape my hair. Just lightly trim it and she cut off this year's progress! I was 1" away from the top of bsl, to collar bone length. I am so upset. I know it's only hair and it will grow back, but I am so upset about the! Never again, I will NOT go back to her.

Eta photos


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 12, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey hun from what I've read it isn't a texlax and doesn't have formaldehyde in it or anything like that. Amino acids are activated by heat. It's supposed to help better manage your hair in natural state or if you want to wear it straight.



Do you mind telling me how you order the kit? It seems to be available via salons only?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Well I went to my stylist for a trim, and came out with a 3-4 inch cut and shape. I SPECIFICALLY told her MULTIPLE times NOT to even up or shape my hair. Just lightly trim it and she cut off this year's progress! I was 1" away from the top of bsl, to collar bone length. I am so upset. I know it's only hair and it will grow back, but I am so upset about the! Never again, I will NOT go back to her.


 I'm so sorry.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Well I went to my stylist for a trim, and came out with a 3-4 inch cut and shape. I SPECIFICALLY told her MULTIPLE times NOT to even up or shape my hair. Just lightly trim it and she cut off this year's progress! I was 1" away from the top of bsl, to collar bone length. I am so upset. I know it's only hair and it will grow back, but I am so upset about the! Never again, I will NOT go back to her.


@ajargon02

I hate it when that happens and I'm sorry it happened to you. Next time you go get your hair trim, tell the stylist that if she cut off more than you tell her, you'd sue or she'd never see you again as a stylist plus, you will tell everyone you know she jacked up your hair. Plus if they want to get paid, then do as you ask. Make sure to record the conversation if you can.

I can't stand it when stylist cut off more hair than what I requested. Plus now I even hold a hand mirror in my hand to see what they're doing back there AND I ask to see what they trimmed as they are trimming it. These jealous stylist need to get their act together and just do what we tell them, and not what they want.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Do you mind telling me how you order the kit? *It seems to be available via salons only?*


Oh in that case, I should be able to get it here in the Bahamas from our beauty product supplier. That product must act something like CHI Enviro if it can only be gotten through a salon.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 13, 2016)

*This morning I

Prepooed *with Pumpkin Seed Butter mixed with Biolage Aloe Hydrasource Conditioning Balm for 25 minutes
*Clarified* with Elucence Clarifying Shampoo
*Exfoliated my scalp* with Nixion Scalp Renew in preparation of using my Netwurks 21 Hair Revitalizer later today
*Currently Deep Conditioning* with Bekura Cocoa Bark mixed with Bekura YAM Nectar for 30 minutes
*Plaiting my hair* up in 4 big plaits and *wigging it* for the day
*Moisturize* much later with Bekura Honey Latte 
*Seal* with Bekura Apple and Sorghum Hair Syrup


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 16, 2016)

i have my hair braided and some out all around. i tried to do a twist out and curl to blend with the half wig I have, but I either should have done a braid out and curl or flat twist the front. I just flat twisted the sides. it still looks decent, however.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 17, 2016)

I think I might have to trim in twists.

It's been really hot in NJ to even think about blowing it out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 18, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Do you mind telling me how you order the kit? It seems to be available via salons only?


Hey Hun I ordered it from beautyclicks.com


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 18, 2016)

My girls hair is holding up well. Think I'm going to wash it this weekend and do a twistout on them. They're really loving it so much and I'm shocked the humidity hasn't gotten to their heads bc that's the problem we always have and with me not straightening their hair often they're kind of heat resistant. 
I haven't done a darn thing to my head lol. Have just been keeping it braided down for my wigs but it's gotten so hot so the day before yesterday I braided it down in six braids for a braidout on Sunday. We shall see how this goes smh.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 19, 2016)

Had an interview today so threw on a wig. My hair is still braided down for a braidout on Sunday. My sister called me while she was at work so I could do a makeup tutorial via FaceTime for her coworkers lol couldn't help but laugh bc I was like don't y'all have work to do but I let them watch me. Anyway here's today's look


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2016)

*Today I:

Color* with Matrix Demi Permanent color in black
*Shampoo* with Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Shampoo

*Deep Condition* with NG Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm Conditioner - I really need some more of this conditioner and I will purchase the large jar next with the Mango and Coconut Conditioner as well.

*Bunning* damp hair using CRN Curl Maker under Wetline Xtreme Gel.
*Seal* with HQS Coconut Lime Oil


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Nothing important really just prepping my girls hair for my grandma services on Wednesday. I already straightened one head. Gonna either throw some big rollers in it tonight or wrap it. She's a crazy sleeper so ummmm might go with the rollers and a scarf. Took my locs out this week and braided my hair down for one of my wigs. Anyway here's my baby after doing her head. Last pic shows what I used. It's supposed to help with manageability when I want her to wear her hair curly and help keep it straight if I want to press it. This is first time using this product so we shall see after a few weeks how it really holds up. Sorry dk why my pics aren't showing
> View attachment 369719
> View attachment 369721


I just checked into this and I believe it's supposed to work similar to a Brazilian Keratin treatment because it is activated with heat. It may have some formaldehyde in it to make that happen. This isn't something I would personally want for my own hair because of my fine strands but for sure it works for thicker textures. I know this would cause me irreparable heat damage. I'm extremely careful about how much heat I use on my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Had an interview today so threw on a wig. My hair is still braided down for a braidout on Sunday. My sister called me while she was at work so I could do a makeup tutorial via FaceTime for her coworkers lol couldn't help but laugh bc I was like don't y'all have work to do but I let them watch me. Anyway here's today's look
> View attachment 370919


Very pretty @HairPleezeGrow. How did the interview go?


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Aug 20, 2016)

I want to wash and deep condition my hair today but I'm wondering if I should just leave it alone until I get my hair done on Thursday morning. Hmm


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I just checked into this and I believe it's supposed to work similar to a Brazilian Keratin treatment because it is activated with heat. It may have some formaldehyde in it to make that happen. This isn't something I would personally want for my own hair because of my fine strands but for sure it works for thicker textures. I know this would cause me irreparable heat damage. I'm extremely careful about how much heat I use on my hair.


Yes I understand same with me. I have fine hair and this would definitely give me some heat damage. My girls have very thick strands so I'm hoping it won't alter their patterns. Washed one of my girls head last night and the curl pattern return with no damage and it would have been two weeks today since I did it. I probably won't use it again just bc of the amount of heat with the very first time but it works well. And I straighten her hair again with just one pass only on very low heat this time. Hoping for the best.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Very pretty @HairPleezeGrow. How did the interview go?


Thank you hun. I think it went well but they're still interviewing and said they'd make a decision by the end of this week so we shall see.


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 25, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Had an interview today so threw on a wig. My hair is still braided down for a braidout on Sunday. My sister called me while she was at work so I could do a makeup tutorial via FaceTime for her coworkers lol couldn't help but laugh bc I was like don't y'all have work to do but I let them watch me. Anyway here's today's look



Your hair looks good!! I like this a lot.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Aug 31, 2016)

Getting my hair washed , blow dried and also had a trim then my hair got braided to go back under my wig at my hairdressers


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2016)

Right now I have some Redken Extreme Builder Plus mixed with AVJ and Avocado oil on my hair for maybe 20 minutes as a*prepoo/DC on dry hair.*

*Shampoo* with Macadamia Natural Oil Rejuvenating Shampoo

*Possible Oil Rinse* with hot Avocado oil

*Moisture DC* with NG Marshmallow Root DC mixed with SSI Riche Moisture Masque. I only have a little of the NG Marshmallow leftover so I have to make it up to fit my whole head.

*Leave-In *using NG Hibiscus & Honey Leave in conditioner.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 7, 2016)

i kind of conditioned my hair this Sunday or Monday and pressed it. The hair that is left out around the perimeter. Still have it in a half wig that I love... oh i also trimmed it. i've trimmed a couple of times this summer. just a dust

Four months left. I'll aim to be really regular with my vitamins and just cruise on to the end of the year to see what happens. I just hope I don't go backwards, but progress even a little


----------



## Janet' (Sep 8, 2016)

@HairPleezeGrow My condolences to you. I pray that as a little time has passed- you are coping. 

    On a HHJ note, the wig looks great on you! I posted a different picture in the APL Challenge thread...Then, I realized that I have a length check shirt. I've attached both sets of pics. I've still got a LONG way to go to reach BSB/BSL (around 3 inches). I'll just keep trucking along- looking at you ladies for inspiration


----------



## Daina (Sep 9, 2016)

@Janet' congrats on reaching APL!!!! Considering all you've been through with your recovery and you were still able to take care of your hair that's awesome!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 9, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Janet' congrats on reaching APL!!!! Considering all you've been through with your recovery and you were still able to take care of your hair that's awesome!



Thank you!! It doesn't feel like I've accomplished much. I definitely have hairnorexia (I feel like I'm neck length).


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm hoping to retain an inch before the end of the year. That'll put me at bsl for sure. I've been doing Nioxin scalp massages and drinking several bottles of water. 

Let's finish strong ladies!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 9, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm hoping to retain an inch before the end of the year. That'll put me at bsl for sure. I've been doing Nioxin scalp massages and drinking several bottles of water.
> 
> Let's finish strong ladies!



I agree!!!! Let's Finish Strong!!!!


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey!! Long time no update, i know (my bad...)
Anyway, I didnt stick to my original regimen - i didnt do wigs or box braids as planned.
Instead I've had 3 different crochet styles since the end of feb/march until now.
Another change was no dusting, but in May, I trimmed off around an inch and more in some spots.
I took down my hair last night and I can finally say length retention is real.
I was grazing the top of my arm pit crease since forever, I lost count ahah but its literally been years
I have overcome,  1" 1/2  away from the bottom of my bra strap. Hallelujah!'

Really awkward tryna get a good angle haha, but i think the last attached picture shows my length the best!
  

My hair is going back into a longterm protective hairstyle soon, I dont plan on taking it out until december...
so I snapped this picture for yall for the end of this months update.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 9, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Hey!! Long time no update, i know (my bad...)
> Anyway, I didnt stick to my original regimen - i didnt do wigs or box braids as planned.
> Instead I've had 3 different crochet styles since the end of feb/march until now.
> Another change was no dusting, but in May, I trimmed off around an inch and more in some spots.
> ...



Finally, a bra-wearing twin!!!  You seem to wear your bra low also! You already look like you're BSB (Below Shoulder Blade) and the bottom of your bra strap looks like the beginning of MBL (I can't really see your torso, so I might be off). Have you ever thought of claiming BSL at the top of your brastrap and MBL maybe an inch or less below the bottom of your bra strap?  Either way, your hair is definitely on the grow!!!   Congrats to you!


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Sep 9, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Finally, a bra-wearing twin!!!  You seem to wear your bra low also! You already look like you're BSB (Below Shoulder Blade) and the bottom of your bra strap looks like the beginning of MBL (I can't really see your torso, so I might be off). Have you ever thought of claiming BSL at the top of your brastrap and MBL maybe an inch or less below the bottom of your bra strap?  Either way, your hair is definitely on the grow!!!   Congrats to you!



Thank you!!! Yup, you're right, my strap is low and the bottom of BSL is super close to MLB for me !!

You know, I purposely trimmed my hair blunt just so i could claim BSL when I got to the top of my strap. Five months later, the  V-shape has crept it's way back. I'll just let it be. I probably will claim it once it's at the top of my strap  but I'll feel better about reaching that milestone at the bottom of the strap since the side stands will be caught up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

I just looked in the mirror. In order to stretch my hair in the back , it would be to be BSL.  My arm reaches the top of my bra strap when reaching up and behind. Lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

On another note, why is BSL so far from APL for me ? Sigh.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 10, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> Your hair looks good!! I like this a lot.


Sorry so late responding but thank you! I got the job! I had so much stuff to do last week preparing for work (physical, paperwork, badge, etc) and I started this week. Man am I tired. I was so glad to be able to sleep in two extra hours lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 10, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @HairPleezeGrow My condolences to you. I pray that as a little time has passed- you are coping.
> 
> View attachment 373353 View attachment 373355 View attachment 373357  On a HHJ note, the wig looks great on you! I posted a different picture in the APL Challenge thread...Then, I realized that I have a length check shirt. I've attached both sets of pics. I've still got a LONG way to go to reach BSB/BSL (around 3 inches). I'll just keep trucking along- looking at you ladies for inspiration



Thank you Hun. I'm actually doing quite well. I still have my moments but I'm doing good.
ETA- I absolutely love your hair!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 10, 2016)

Ok so basically I've been wearing my hair out all week! This is the longest in a very long time that I've even worn my own hair out (it's always braided up for my wigs). I didn't take any pics this week besides yesterday but it pretty much looked the same all week. I'm hoping with me wearing it out most of this month it'll help with length retention so we shall see. Knowing me though I'll braid it up Sunday but I'm going to try and refrain from doing so.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2016)

Today I'm using Pumpkin Seed Butter mixed with Biolage Hydrasource Conditioning Balm as a* prepoo.*

*Clarify* with Elucence Clarifying shampoo

*Cowashing* with 4 Bella Naturale Yucca Root Restorative Co-Wash Conditioner

*Protein Treatment* with 4BN YR Intensive Repair Mask

*Moisture Treatment *with 4BN YR Cocoavonana Deep Hair Mask

*Leave-In* with 4BN YR Restorative Leave-in Conditioner


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 10, 2016)

Almost didn't realise I hadn't done a length update in this thread. I took these pics today. It also happens to be my two year anniversary since cutting off my relaxed and damaged ends. My lower section is officially APL (please excuse my tired face). 

Attached is my starting pic from Jan.


----------



## Daina (Sep 10, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd, nice growth you can really see the difference from your starting picture!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 10, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> On another note, why is BSL so far from APL for me ? Sigh.



OMGee!!! MEEE toooooo!!!  Ughhhhhhh!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 10, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thank you Hun. I'm actually doing quite well. I still have my moments but I'm doing good.
> ETA- I absolutely love your hair!



That in itself is a blessing!  Thank you so much!

ETA: Your selfie game is strong!!!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 10, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Almost didn't realise I hadn't done a length update in this thread. I took these pics today. It also happens to be my two year anniversary since cutting off my relaxed and damaged ends. My lower section is officially APL (please excuse my tired face). View attachment 373447
> 
> Attached is my starting pic from Jan.



Go YOU!!!! Congrats!!! Gotta love shrinkage!!! On to BSL!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 10, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Thank you!!! Yup, you're right, my strap is low and the bottom of BSL is super close to MLB for me !!
> 
> You know, I purposely trimmed my hair blunt just so i could claim BSL when I got to the top of my strap. Five months later, the  V-shape has crept it's way back. I'll just let it be. I probably will claim it once it's at the top of my strap  but I'll feel better about reaching that milestone at the bottom of the strap since the side stands will be caught up.



Okay...so, I have given up on trying to even out my hair. Even as a little girl, I one side of my head was HL and the other half was MBL, LOL. I've always struggled with it and of course when I was relaxed and going to the salon on a regular basis-- they always wanted to even it up (on the shorter side).   As I've gotten older, my hair has developed a natural V-- blunt only lasts for a couple of months-- 

I totally understand what you mean...Either way, your hair is   I can't wait to see it at the end of the year!!


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 10, 2016)

Daina said:


> @AbsyBlvd, nice growth you can really see the difference from your starting picture!


Thanks @Daina I struggle to recognise length on my own head so the pics really help. 



Janet' said:


> Go YOU!!!! Congrats!!! Gotta love shrinkage!!! On to BSL!



Thank you @Janet' it's good to have you back. My hair is a game of two halves, with the fine slow-growing top and the less fine and faster growing bottom but imma plough on.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 10, 2016)

Janet' said:


> OMGee!!! MEEE toooooo!!!  Ughhhhhhh!




I don't know.  I'm going to have to try a rollerset in October or go get a blowout.  It look like it's between 4 to 5 inches from my arm pit to the top of my bra strap.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 10, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I don't know.  I'm going to have to try a rollerset in October or go get a blowout.  It look like it's between 4 to 5 inches from my arm pit to the top of my bra strap.



Ahhhh...Fall is a perfect time rollersets and/or blowouts! Your hair is looking good though


----------



## Janet' (Sep 10, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks @Daina I struggle to recognise length on my own head so the pics really help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Janet' it's good to have you back. My hair is a game of two halves, with the fine slow-growing top and the less fine and faster growing bottom but imma plough on.



Awwww! Great to be back! That's right, you just push through!!!

What's your ultimate goal?


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 10, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Awwww! Great to be back! That's right, you just push through!!!
> 
> What's your ultimate goal?



Recently, I've been looking at waist length like. The back is the longest is has ever been. I'll keep growing until I lose the will to do detangle


----------



## Janet' (Sep 11, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Recently, I've been looking at waist length like. The back is the longest is has ever been. I'll keep growing until I lose the will to do detangle



Go for it!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy Friday Loves!!! What are your hair plans this weekend?


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 16, 2016)

I might wash and dc tonight if I have the energy after all these Friday errands.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 16, 2016)

I want to wash my hair tonight. I've got a feeling it will happen late.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2016)

*Prepooed* with an assortment of oils and butters - too much to remember.
*Shampooed* with Jason Naturals Biotin Thickening shampoo
*Protein Conditioner* - CJ Curl Rehab - turned out to be great after my initial bad reaction to it.
*Moisture Conditioner* - SSI Riche Moisture Masque - I love this one a lot, offers a really nice slip.
*Leave-In* - NG Hibiscus and Honey leave-in

Putting my hair in 3 big plaits under my wig for the day.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Sep 17, 2016)

Deep conditioning my braids overnight with ors and jbco/peppermint oil mix


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2016)

I hate inverting but I have to continue because I've been experiencing some great results from it and with that said I just completed day 1 (5 minutes with a 2 minute scalp massage using Netwurks 21) for September.


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 18, 2016)

I've been creeping on the sidelines for waaaaaay too long the year is almost over but is it too late for me to come out hiding?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2016)

Just completed Day 2 of my inversions for September (5 minutes + 5 minutes scalp massage using Netwurks 21)


----------



## Janet' (Sep 18, 2016)

YellowMellow said:


> I've been creeping on the sidelines for waaaaaay too long the year is almost over but is it too late for me to come out hiding?



!!! We  new ladies!!! Tell us a little bit about yourself!


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Sep 19, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I hate inverting but I have to continue because I've been experiencing some great results from it and with that said I just completed day 1 (5 minutes with a 2 minute scalp massage using Netwurks 21) for September.



what are your results when you do invert as opposed to when you dont?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> what are your results when you do invert as opposed to when you dont?


My hair barely moves when I don't invert but my gray hairs come through very quickly after just a week of inverting. I know by the growth of my gray hairs after doing a demi color.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 19, 2016)

Aggie said:


> My hair barely moves when I don't invert but my gray hairs come through very quickly after just a week of inverting. I know by the growth of my gray hairs after doing a demi color.



 Lawd...I'm about to start inverting for the 4th quarter (I joined the Milestone Challenge)...but what I don't need are those pesky greys growing any faster than they already do...UGH!!!! Gotta take the good with the bad, I guess...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Lawd...I'm about to start inverting for the 4th quarter (I joined the Milestone Challenge)...but what I don't need are those pesky greys growing any faster than they already do...UGH!!!! Gotta take the good with the bad, I guess...


I know. Those pesky bad gray hairs come with the good unfortunately.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2016)

Just completed day 3 of my inversions with scalp massage.


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 19, 2016)

Janet' said:


> !!! We  new ladies!!! Tell us a little bit about yourself!









Yaaaaay!  well I'm just city girl


Living in a lonely world. 


So I took a CHANCE on the hair forums LOL


 I consider myself to be a heat trained natural   and I'm just trying to grow out my hair while enjoying it flowing down my back. 

Right now my hair is just barely scraping APL and I'm hoping by the new year to get below the shoulder blade!


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 19, 2016)

Starting length! Taken 9/2/2016


----------



## Janet' (Sep 19, 2016)

YellowMellow said:


> Yaaaaay!  well I'm just city girl
> 
> 
> Living in a lonely world.
> ...




Well,  Welcome City Girl! You've definitely come to the right place. There is a heat-trained natural thread with a wealth of information. Your short term goal is BSB- like me !   What's your long-term (end) goal? Once again, welcome!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

My not amused face.  Halfway blowed out. Gave up and cornrowed it for tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2016)

Massaged some Netwurks 21 in my scalp and inverted for 5 minutes - day 4 complete.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 20, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> My not amused face.  Halfway blowed out. Gave up and cornrowed it for tonight.



All that hair! I like the color!


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 21, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Well,  Welcome City Girl! You've definitely come to the right place. There is a heat-trained natural thread with a wealth of information. Your short term goal is BSB- like me !   What's your long-term (end) goal? Once again, welcome!






I neeeeeeeed to be booty crack length with side swept bangs!! Lol I will have to check out that thread!! And on wash day all be sure to post a pic of my natural curls! 

I'm so excited I've been working out and taking my hair growth supplements. When is the next group hair update


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2016)

This afternoon I used Netwurks 21 on my scalp, moisturized and sealed with DB Sweet Cocoa Beans Hair Whip. Tonight to inverted for 5 minutes, no massage, no oil.


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 21, 2016)

Anyone oil their scalp on a daily basis? For 3 weeks I've been oiling my scalp everyday skipping only a few and I'm noticing waaaaaaay less mid strand breakage!!  I was suffering really bad. Also my curls are trying to clump!!! but now I HAVE to wash weekly no matter what lol


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2016)

^^I might need to start oiling my scalp again. That used to work pretty good for me but I am now using Netwurks 21 on my scalp and don't want to put too much stuff on my scalp all at the same time. I'll start again soon though. I've been using my MN oil mixture.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

YellowMellow said:


> I neeeeeeeed to be booty crack length with side swept bangs!! Lol I will have to check out that thread!! And on wash day all be sure to post a pic of my natural curls!
> 
> I'm so excited I've been working out and taking my hair growth supplements. When is the next group hair update



Don't we all!!! LOL. Yes, please post ...we LOVE !!! Ummm, I'm not sure when the next hair update is. @Aggie, do you know?


----------



## Daina (Sep 22, 2016)

I use the Xcel 21 and have to oil my scalp daily because it causes my scalp to itch...I use a castor/olive/peppermint EO scalp mixture daily.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm going on holiday with my mom tomorrow (so excited) ...but, I'm concerned about my hair because it's late fall/early Winter in Sydney and I want to make sure that my hair has enough moisture...I think I'm going to re-roll my hair (and not wash it until I get back). By that time, my stand-up dryer will be here so I can do a proper roller-set.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 22, 2016)

Water-rinsed, and dusted my ends today. I'm hoping it dries sometime tomorrow, so that it can be full on Saturday (methinks wishfully).


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Don't we all!!! LOL. Yes, please post ...we LOVE !!! Ummm, I'm not sure when the next hair update is. @Aggie, do you know?


@janet, I think it should have been August. I only update twice a year and believe it or not I think I did twice for the year already in the APL challenge, last month being one of them. I should updated all my challenges then but I forgot.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @janet, I think it should have been August. I only update twice a year and believe it or not I think I did twice for the year already in the APL challenge, last month being one of them. I should updated all my challenges then but I forgot.



@YellowMellow Please see above...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 22, 2016)

Janet' said:


> That in itself is a blessing!  Thank you so much!
> 
> ETA: Your selfie game is strong!!!


Been so busy with my new job but you made me chuckle lol I needed that smile. And ty I try with my selfies, okay no I don't hence why I always have the same pose smh. I can't take pics like the people in Instagram to save my life lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 22, 2016)

So I've been so exhausted I tell ya! I started wearing my hair in a puff/ponytail. Tried to wig it at the beginning of the week but nah I just wanted to wear my hair. Everyone at work was like where's the wigs? Why'd you put them away lol (I wore wig Monday thru Wednesday) anyway here's some pics of some of my work makeup. I loved today's bc I used green, teal, and blue shadows and it came out really pretty. This camera just doesn't do it justice whatsoever.
OAN- non hair related but I glued some Swarovski crystals on a dress I have (both black) and it came out great! I'm going to see if I'll let me upload my video at night showing it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2016)

I co washed and did a moisturizing dc tonight. My hair is loving all the attention


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2016)

Your makeup is always on point and your hair looks great @HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 22, 2016)

Let's see if this video will work. It came out nice (the dress) I wore it as a shirt though
  

Nope only let me post the pics and not the video. Anyone know how to post a video?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Your makeup is always on point and your hair looks great @HairPleezeGrow


Awww you're too sweet hun thank you. My hair has been at a standstill and idk if it's due to stress or what but I'm determined to get it moving again.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2016)

Already sprayed Netwurks 21 on my scalp and Inversion completed for today - Day 6 complete.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I've been so exhausted I tell ya! I started wearing my hair in a puff/ponytail. Tried to wig it at the beginning of the week but nah I just wanted to wear my hair. Everyone at work was like where's the wigs? Why'd you put them away lol (I wore wig Monday thru Wednesday) anyway here's some pics of some of my work makeup. I loved today's bc I used green, teal, and blue shadows and it came out really pretty. This camera just doesn't do it justice whatsoever.
> OAN- non hair related but I glued some Swarovski crystals on a dress I have (both black) and it came out great! I'm going to see if I'll let me upload my video at night showing it.
> View attachment 374623 View attachment 374625 View attachment 374627



Just gorg!!!  I think that you rival the Insta-models!!!   And...you're a fashionista too!!!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

Hair is rolled...Is it "hood" to go on the plane in rollers? (I'll be on a 23 hour flight)


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 23, 2016)

I made SL this month after chopping off a good bit back in May). I doubt I'll get APL by December so I'll definitely be joining the 2017 APL group as well. I need my strands to thicken up....it's real thin.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2016)

*This morning I:*

*Covered my previously texlaxed hair* with a mixture of Affirm Preservo and Chi Silk Infusion 

*Based my scalp* with Blue Magic Castor Oil Grease

*Texlaxed *with a mixture of Afirm Fiberguard Mild Lye relaxer, Keracare Restorative Mask and Sunflower Oil

*Mid-Protein treat* with a mixture of Affirm Sustenance and Neutral Silk Protein for 5 minutes

*Neutralized* with Affirm Neutralizing Shampoo followed by 1 minute of French Stabilizer Plus to further bring down pH - my hair is usually very hard after using the French Stabilizer and I don't know why but it makes my hair feel pretty strong so I keep using it.

*Deep Conditioning* with a combination of Bekura Cocoa Bark and YAM Nectar for 30 minutes.

*Oil Rinsing* in the shower with hot Pumpkin Seed Butter (melted)

*Detangling* with Terrene Fusions Moisturizing Detangling Cream

*Leave-In* with APB Leave In Conditioner.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 25, 2016)

Me and Mommy made it to Sydney with no problems!!! We arrived at 6 am AUS time. It's currently  11:52pm here but it's 9:52 am (ATL time), so my sleep cycle is going to be all off for this next week!

BTW, I wore a beanie (with my rollers underneath) and no one was none the wiser!!     It's unseasonably cool today. The Aussies promise it will be warmer tomorrow.  There is NO humidity, so I expect to have a great hair week!


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 25, 2016)

Glad you made it safely @Janet'. I hope you have a good time (and a great hair week)


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 27, 2016)

still cruising through to the end of the year. i considered putting braids in, but i *don't want to put tension on my edges. i just have my halfwig. although it is the wrong color, it doesn't stand out so much when my hair is straight.

i've been at least trying to condition my hair along the edges before I straighten it. i've been wearing it pressed out. it seems to be doing fine this way.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Sep 28, 2016)

Cowashed my hair today as the gots2be gel was making my edges look real flaky and dry as I use the gel to keep my wig laid


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 28, 2016)

I need to wash my hair soon, because my scalp treatment (Nioxin) isn't tingling enough anymore.  Last wash day was Thursday.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2016)

Overnight last night I Deep Conditioned on dry hair with 4 Bella Naturale' Cocoavonana mixed with Terrene Fusions Ultra Rich Mango Deep Conditioner.

*Today I :*

Added a pre poo oil on top of my DC and allow it to sit for 20 minutes before detangling and washing it out
Shampooed with Jason Naturals Thin to Thick Shampoo
Quick rinse out with the remainder of the TF URM Deep Conditioner
Leave-in with Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Hair Milk. 

I also did a demi color on my hair as well, followed with a quick oil rinse to soften, leave-in and bun for the day.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 1, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Just gorg!!!  I think that you rival the Insta-models!!!   And...you're a fashionista too!!!


Thank you hun. I just love trying new things and I have a knack for crafts and things.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 1, 2016)

I washed my hair this morning. It has been in a bun for forever lol. Felt good to wash it. More than likely will be back in a bun tomorrow. Was going to do some twists for a twistout Monday but I'm too lazy for that right now.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2016)

I just completed the first day of my inversions for the month of October using Netwurks 21 on my scalp with a 2 minute massage before inverting.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2016)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I washed my hair this morning. It has been in a bun for forever lol. Felt good to wash it. More than likely will be back in a bun tomorrow. Was going to do some twists for *a twistout Monday but I'm too lazy for that right now*.


I wanted to do a little more myself, but also too lazy


----------



## jasmyne14 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sprayed my hair with rose water , moisturised with African pride shea butter hair lotion and sealed plus oiled my scalp with jbco ,  olive oil and peppermint oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm all crocheted up. My hair won't be loose until the week before Dec 8th.  That's my next install date.  

I'm trying to protective style until March 2017.



.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm all crocheted up. My hair won't be loose until the week before Dec 8th.  That's my next install date.
> 
> I'm trying to protective style until March 2017.
> 
> ...


@shawnyblazes 

I was thinking about doing this for my cruise in November. Still haven't gotten the nerve for them yet though. I really don't want to be bothered with my hair during that time


----------



## Janet' (Oct 4, 2016)

Pre- wash hot oil treatment with JBCO put in 8 Celie twists
Pre-wash Condition with Giovanni Tea Tree Oil Conditioner (for about 2 hours)
Wash/Condition (with Eta'e conditioner)
Rollerset...currently sitting under my NEW hair dryer


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm already tired of my crochet braids.  It's been 2 days.

Smh. SAD!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm already tired of my crochet braids.  It's been 2 days.
> 
> Smh. SAD!


Give it time. The feeling should pass. Many of us experience that settling in phase.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Give it time. The feeling should pass. Many of us experience that settling in phase.


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 5, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Give it time. The feeling should pass. Many of us experience that settling in phase.



This is so true. I first had braids and was about to pull them out after about a month, but I just moisturized and just didn't take them out. I had braids back to back for six months. I didn't even care. I could do it again. Now, I have a bun and I'm feeling the same anxiousness, but I know that in a while I will be over it and I'll be able to wear this style for a loooong time. i"m thinking at least feb 4, the day of this run i'm doing


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> This is so true. I first had braids and was about to pull them out after about a month, but I just moisturized and just didn't take them out. I had braids back to back for six months. I didn't even care. I could do it again. Now, I have a bun and I'm feeling the same anxiousness, but I know that in a while I will be over it and I'll be able to wear this style for a loooong time. i"m thinking at least feb 4, the day of this run i'm doing


Yeah it's weird. I keep thinking about putting in Marley twists and the thought gives me anxiety.  

Every protective style I wanted to remove in the first two weeks  but once I settle in I can leave it in for months.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Oct 6, 2016)

Aggie said:


> My hair barely moves when I don't invert but my gray hairs come through very quickly after just a week of inverting. I know by the growth of my gray hairs after doing a demi color.


I've always been interested, but somehow fail to invert before reaching the 7th day. Im going to try again! I really slacked off last month, I want to see what I can yield these next few months by inverting.

Since I moved away for school, I had no time to get a crochet style in  ... Still protective styling, wigs until further notice.

Im sad that I have not washed in soo long, my scalp massage game has not been consistent AND I forgot my blow dryer back home. Hoping to do what I can this weekend. 

On the upside, I increased my biotin intake from 500mcg(january) to 1000mcg(august) and since september to 2500mcg --- and no acne WOOHHOO! When I tried two years ago, I was in acne city...

I have been moisturizing and oiling my hair pretty regularly too. That was the game changer for my recent length retention.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Oct 6, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Hair is rolled...Is it "hood" to go on the plane in rollers? (I'll be on a 23 hour flight)



Ahah naa, I shamelessly walked through airport security sensors with 4 wig-worthy-dookie braids on my head  I put my satin scarf right back on after that. I had a wig in my purse and thought about going in to plane without the wig and coming out with it on  but I decided  against.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 6, 2016)

Currently DCing for 30mins with a hot towel and mielle organics babassu oil & mint (my second use). I loved how hair looked and felt after my first use last Tuesday. I'll follow up with a clay mix (minus SAA).


----------



## Janet' (Oct 6, 2016)

@long.hair.dont.care That is a HE-LAR-E-OUS story!!!  The things we do for our hair!


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Oct 7, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @long.hair.dont.care That is a HE-LAR-E-OUS story!!!  The things we do for our hair!



Foreal! Our hair is our crown n glory, gotta do what you gotta do to have it seen as such


----------



## YellowMellow (Oct 10, 2016)

I had a super successful bouncy braid and curl this weekend

Excuse the snapchat caption lol


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Oct 10, 2016)

I spent wayyy to many hours detangling this weekend.
My hair is in cornrows right now and i'm prepooing.
Going to shampoo and condition soon!


----------



## YellowMellow (Oct 10, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> I spent wayyy to many hours detangling this weekend.
> My hair is in cornrows right now and i'm prepooing.
> Going to shampoo and condition soon!




HOURS to detangle??! Are you finger detangling dry hair?


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Oct 11, 2016)

YellowMellow said:


> HOURS to detangle??! Are you finger detangling dry hair?


I was, shame on me.... 30 mins later I pulled out the water mix and olive oil. Still took forever...


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 11, 2016)

i took some strands out of the french braids yesterday and they stretched to arm pit length ... i think its finally getting there. i'll check either the day of my run or the day of my anniversary in april...

eta: its about that time to dust my ends, however. i'll be doing that this week.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Oct 12, 2016)

Yesterday I wash my hair

Shampooed:- creme of nature moisturising shampoo

Deep conditioner :- Aussie moist and oil mix under plastic cap for 2-3 hours

Leavins:- aphogee pro vitamin leavin and creme of nature leavin conditioner

Airdried canerows


When I got home from work after 1am I sprayed my canerows with aphogee leavin conditioner and moisturising spray mix , oiled scalp with jbco and peppermint oil , moisturised with African pride moisturising hair lotion and sealed with shea butter,  it's not a lot sounds like it .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm making progress after postpartum shedding. The first picture was a month after having my LO. I was scrolling my gallery and pleasantly surprised. 

Hopefully my update for the end of November I see even more improvement.  Its going to take a lot for my hair to drop.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 12, 2016)

I am trying to organise my Dec appt with Reniece and hopefully it will include a flat iron and length check. Then I plan to head to NY for a medical conference. So if it all works out I'll get at least a week of swanging straight hair before I have to come back to the humid and hot C'bbean.


----------



## Daina (Oct 13, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm making progress after postpartum shedding. The first picture was a month after having my LO. I was scrolling my gallery and pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Hopefully my update for the end of November I see even more improvement.  Its going to take a lot for my hair to drop.



@shawnyblazes, the struggle with postpartum shedding is so REAL!!!! My baby boy just turned two but my hair was coming out by the handfuls it seemed like from 6 - 12 months.  My husband asked me if I was sick after one wash day as the shower was just covered in hair.  I thank God I had a lot of it so I could hide the shedding and hair loss but it was crazy.  Glad you are getting to the other side and your seeing progress!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 13, 2016)

Daina said:


> @shawnyblazes, the struggle with postpartum shedding is so REAL!!!! My baby boy just turned two but my hair was coming out by the handfuls it seemed like from 6 - 12 months.  My husband asked me if I was sick after one wash day as the shower was just covered in hair.  I thank God I had a lot of it so I could hide the shedding and hair loss but it was crazy.  Glad you are getting to the other side and your seeing progress!



It's was rough and I'm still breastfeeding. My hair was shedding like crazy.  I was really scared. My edges left me in the wind.  They are on the growth as welll


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Oct 16, 2016)

Prepooed overnight with warm vatika coconut oil mixed with olive oil.
Today I shampooed, did a protein treatment, and deep conditioned.
My hair is air drying in cornrows right now, going to seal with shea butter tonight.
I also completed 7 days of inverting as of today!


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 17, 2016)

Lightly applied some conditioner (a mix of Afrotastic curl elastic and MO Babassu oil and mint DC) to my hair followed by coconut oil on my hairline and ends. I put my hair in 4 bantu knots and baggied overnight. I will either rinse or clay wash it out today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 17, 2016)

2 weeks down for this protective style.  I just have to hold on 4 more weeks. 

Daily spritzing and oiling my scalp will hopefully distract me enough.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 23, 2016)

Three weeks down.  I'll rinse my scalp later on today.  

I might be taking my hair down sooner than I thought to refresh.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Oct 24, 2016)

Baggying my hair tonight as the weather is making my hair really dry


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Oct 24, 2016)

I've been protective styling for two weeks so far. I couldn't resist doing a semi length check. I think I am pretty close to bsl...possibly...maybe. To me it looks like it hasn't grown at all though.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 25, 2016)

Everyday since it arrived, (last Monday I think) I've been using Netwurks on my scalp and massaging my head. I'll also be using this on my brows and lashes. 

I did 5mins of inversion and clay washed my hair today. Currently airdrying my wng.


----------



## victory777 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello guys!!
I hope to join with the goals of APL by Jan and BSL by April


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 28, 2016)

@victory777  my hair looks is trying to look like yours lol. I think you will make your goal! 

i just remembered to take my vitamins

@KidneyBean86 your hair looks thick and awesome!


----------



## victory777 (Oct 28, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> @victory777  my hair looks is trying to look like yours lol. I think you will make your goal!
> 
> i just remembered to take my vitamins
> 
> @KidneyBean86 your hair looks thick and awesome!



I'm trying to incorporate more protective styles in the Hair weekend plans thread over there to reach it;And netwurks also. You'll be there in no time! My hair is trying to grow up also; it's so many beautiful heads of hair on here that are different lengths. It has me


----------



## victory777 (Oct 28, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> I've been protective styling for two weeks so far. I couldn't resist doing a semi length check. I think I am pretty close to bsl...possibly...maybe. To me it looks like it hasn't grown at all though.


Beautiful hair!


----------



## victory777 (Oct 29, 2016)

Will henna today and deep condition.
Also attempting a twist bun so I can protective style and take a break from crochet braids for a bit


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 29, 2016)

I meant to join this! I actually made APL on the sides, and I think that I'm a little past in the back 

I'll post pics later today. I am looking for full APL on the sides and back by the end of the year. The top is only at the botton of my jaw. It won't be at APL for another 6-12 months, dependng on these growth aids. I don't want to hype the Xcel as yet, but I'm ordering 6 more bottles this week. 
I actually have edges growing back after Postpartum shedding literally wiped them clean.

So happy to have made a hair goal a tad bit early this year! Bottom of my bra strap is next,and about 5-6 inches away for me. I'm only 5'3, with a short torso. I just want my hair to be stupid, dumb, thick! 
Then i'll be goood.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Oct 29, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> I meant to join this! I actually made APL on the sides, and I think that I'm a little past in the back
> 
> I'll post pics later today. I am looking for full APL on the sides and back by the end of the year. The top is only at the botton of my jaw. It won't be at APL for another 6-12 months, dependng on these growth aids. I don't want to hype the Xcel as yet, but I'm ordering 6 more bottles this week.
> I actually have edges growing back after Postpartum shedding literally wiped them clean.
> ...



I'm happy for your success! What have you been doing to retain ?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 29, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> I meant to join this! I actually made APL on the sides, and I think that I'm a little past in the back



My durn hair grows in a W. My sides will reach APL way before the middle. It's annoying. Hmmph


----------



## jasmyne14 (Oct 31, 2016)

Today I took out my canerows , clarified with shea moisture black shampoo and did a protein treatment with aphogee 2min treatment (left on for 30mins ) & conditioned with elasta qp deep conditioner , olive oil and Aussie moist mix (15mins under steamer and 15mins without) then blow dried will post pics later .


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 31, 2016)

Why won't the hair in the middle of my nape and the area right above it grow?! Why is the hair there so fine? Why is it not as dense as the rest of my hair? Why does this whack patch exist?!!!!! Why does my nape grow in this awful 'W' shape?

Ahhhhhhhhhh!

#rantover


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 31, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> I'm happy for your success! What have you been doing to retain ?



Thank you! I have been severely neglecting Mt hair until a couple months ago. I have a 1 year old son, and just recently went back to work. I'm also preggo 
People attribute pregnant women's hair growth to pregnancy, but trust me, mine is not. 
I didn't have accelerated growth under this weave, I just retained my trying to stay on top of my moisture game. Oils in the applicator bottle to reach everywhere. I remember a poster from when the board was still super active saying that she prefers when her hair is too oily vs dry under her weaves. I use the oils that actually lubricate. I pretty much keep the same regimen unser y weave, I can't afford to slack. I need every little cm. Lol. I trimmed super lightly at takedown. Ends feel good, but they still need some babying.
Pretty much, I haven't dc'd in months, before deciding to pay my hair some attention. Upped my dc's back to a regular schedule, at least 2x a week. That's a lot, but my hair has seen some neglect. It was so necessary. It's now at the point where it feels soft when dry. I didn't even have that much consistently a few months ago.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 31, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> My durn hair grows in a W. My sides will reach APL way before the middle. It's annoying. Hmmph



Mine grows funny shaped too! I'm tired of cutting, hoping for blunt, even hair. It will never happen. Lol. I've accepted that now!


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Nov 1, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> Thank you! I have been severely neglecting Mt hair until a couple months ago. I have a 1 year old son, and just recently went back to work. I'm also preggo
> People attribute pregnant women's hair growth to pregnancy, but trust me, mine is not.
> I didn't have accelerated growth under this weave, I just retained my trying to stay on top of my moisture game. Oils in the applicator bottle to reach everywhere. I remember a poster from when the board was still super active saying that she prefers when her hair is too oily vs dry under her weaves. I use the oils that actually lubricate. I pretty much keep the same regimen unser y weave, I can't afford to slack. I need every little cm. Lol. I trimmed super lightly at takedown. Ends feel good, but they still need some babying.
> Pretty much, I haven't dc'd in months, before deciding to pay my hair some attention. Upped my dc's back to a regular schedule, at least 2x a week. That's a lot, but my hair has seen some neglect. It was so necessary. It's now at the point where it feels soft when dry. I didn't even have that much consistently a few months ago.



Nice! "too oily vs dry" I need to adopt that mentality! Thank you for sharing


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 4, 2016)

i want some 99J colored box braids. if i find this color braiding hair, its happening this weekend


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 5, 2016)

Bun on blownout hair. 

NB: Plan to trim at least 1 inch at my next cornrow takedown - the aim is to get as much growth till then to balance it out.


----------



## victory777 (Nov 5, 2016)

Again Beautiful hair @ bajandoc86! !
Finally received my Soultanicals 
Marula Melon and Can't. Believe it's knot butts! Trying to up my moisture game for better retention.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 5, 2016)

@bajandoc86 the size and swirls on that bun...


----------



## jasmyne14 (Nov 6, 2016)

I've been moisturising my plaits with elasta qp mango butter and sealing with Jamaican black castor oil every two days until I get my relaxer done which may be at the end of the month or the next two weeks depending on my work schedule .


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 7, 2016)

I did a henna treatment over the weekend. My powders were Rajasthani henna, hibiscus and SAA. I mixed with hibiscus tea and ended up leaving it on overnight.

Yesterday morning, I rinsed and cowashed with Faith in Nature hemp and meadowfoam con. I DCd for a few hours with Mielle Organics Babassu oil and mint, and AOWC. My hair felt great after rinsing; soft and strengthened. It's still drying this morning.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 7, 2016)

@bajandoc86 ,that big ole bun is beautiful!


----------



## Mische (Nov 7, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> Bun on blownout hair.


@bajandoc86 Wow! Can you give a quick description on how you create this beautiful bun?! I love the shape.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 7, 2016)

Mische said:


> @bajandoc86 Wow! Can you give a quick description on how you create this beautiful bun?! I love the shape.



Thank you! 

I made a high bun using a hair band, and then divided the hair at the top into three fat twists - two at the sides and one in the back. I then tucked and pinned the twists inward.  

HTH!


----------



## jasmyne14 (Nov 8, 2016)

Started using s-curl moisturiser again on my roots and moisturised length of hair with elasta qp mango butter and African pride moisturising lotion mixed together and sealed ends with olive oil mix


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 9, 2016)

My hair feels great after my henna treatment over the weekend. Day 3 wash n go;


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Nov 15, 2016)

Sooo I have been completely MIA pretty much since august but its that's due to school. 
Update:
I installed box braids on myself(never do that again, it took me 4 days) in the middle of August.I go to college in a Texas so my hair was starting to get kinda of dry in the braids, so I took them out at the end of September. Because my hair was so dry due to the new climate,my hair was super tangley, I actually had to cut out some small knots out of my hair. After that I did a full wash routine on my hair and styled for flat twist out. I am still washing my hair 2x a week for the most part and I switch between braidouts and flat twists outs. I have also been keeping up with my reggie for the most part, but I have been slacking on my sulfur oil and scalp massages. sometimes. I have also incorporated some new things into my reggie:
-refreshing my hair at night with plain water and a oil
-detangling my hair using a revised version of Nap85 detangling method
Will update with pictures this weekend.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 16, 2016)

Yesterday washed my hair for the first time since henna. I used diluted protein condtioner (MCBJ) on my ends and nape and followed with diluted AOWC, rinsed and then clay washed my hair. 

My mum gave me some large Aloe leaves so I peeled and crushed one, and poured the juice over scalp and hair after I rinsed the clay. Still waiting for my hair to dry this morning but making the juice myself didn't lead to immediately hard hair, like the bottled stuff usually does. 

I'll wear it down today so it can dry and put it up in a banana clip later.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Nov 16, 2016)

I moisturized my hair and attempted to "stretch it" last night. Came out looking a hot arse mess.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 16, 2016)

My hair feels spongy and soft and is defined. Not one sign of hardness from the homemade aloe juice. I forgot to spray on Xcel21 tonight before I put my hair up, so it'll just have to be a hairline spritz for the rest of the week.


----------



## alex114 (Nov 17, 2016)

My hair has been in cornrows for almost a month. I wash, moisturize and DC regularly, and my hair feels pretty soft and strong.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 21, 2016)

box braids in progress


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Nov 24, 2016)

The pictures from the blue shirt is after a blowout and a fresh trim that got rid of all my dead and damaged ends in August. The red cami was taken last week. I think I gotten a decent amount of growth but I feel like my hair is getting thicker, which is kinda of strange due to the factor my hair is already very thick.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 1, 2016)

Been wearing my hair up since my henna gloss on Saturday. Today was day 5. Tonight, I spritzed Xcel21 on my scalp in front (fringe/bang). Then I wet my loose section and ends and applied more diluted KCCC. All wrapped up for bed.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2016)

Day 1 inverting for December, no oil, 3 minute massage. Moisturized my ends with HQS Greaseless Moisture.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2016)

Inversion - Day 2 complete, no oil and 1 minute scalp massage.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 16, 2016)

I got more vitamins including evening primrose oil. my face has really cleared up this year, but hopefully this oil knocks out the small blemishes I see. 

I've been trying to use my moisturizer more often. I'm tired of these braids already, though.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm on day 6 of inversions and I'm still spraying Xcel21 twice a day.

My last pull test was mbl in the longest layer. Unfortunately my shorter layers are still struggling to get to bsl. I'll post my final length check Wednesday after I bkt and trim.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 16, 2016)

I did a moisture DC on Tuesday, followed by a clay wash. Last night, I inverted, spritzed Xcel21 on my back section and partings and massaged. I spritzed my partings again this morning.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 20, 2016)

Dec 2016 LC update on flat ironed hair (post 1 inch trim). 

Orange line - length post trim
Purple Line - APL mark


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 21, 2016)

i will be dc and straightening this week. i just want to see what it looks like. i'm expecting to make my goals next year though


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 22, 2016)

I did a bkt and  trimmed tonight. It feels like I'll never get rid of these layers


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 23, 2016)

I don't know how to add photos on here still... but my hair looks like 36% less awesome than @KidneyBean86 's photo up there. So I'm excited ! Lol. 

I don't want to straighten because, of course, it's raining. I don't know what to do with it. It's just in a bun.... I guess I can keep bunning... blah. But I'm less burned out on buns than braids, so bun it is


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Dec 23, 2016)

I guess I will be joining the apl/bsl challenge for next year. I was supposed to get a "trim" at the salon last week but it looks like she took off like 4 inches so I'm back to apl instead of being BSL.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Dec 26, 2016)

I've reached my milestone... somewhat.
Here is the pitiful picture I took as my starting picture in  
I remember struggling to stretch my arm that far up...


This is my longest layer as of Dec 25, 2016.  



However, my right and left side have not reached BSL. 
I trimmed the whole back straight across this summer to avoid this. 
I'm convinced there is no escaping the growing v. At this point I am just going to have to learn to love it.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2016)

I deep conditioned my hair today with APB Bamboo Algae Mask and moisturized my ends with Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Pudding sealed with B & B Silky Aloe Hair Pudding and Sarenzo Creamy Oil.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2016)

Paging @IslandMummy. Where are you sweetie? 

Miss you and haven't seen you in here since March. Are you still in this challenge and will you be starting another one for 2017 please?


----------



## Daina (Dec 27, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> I've reached my milestone... somewhat.
> Here is the pitiful picture I took as my starting picture in  View attachment 383461
> I remember struggling to stretch my arm that far up...
> 
> ...



My hair grows in a natural V and I have *NEVER *been able to get it to grow otherwise. I remember all the times I let stylist cut it even only to have the V come right back. I now love it and embrace the V!


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 27, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Paging @IslandMummy. Where are you sweetie?
> 
> Miss you and haven't seen you in here since March. Are you still in this challenge and will you be starting another one for 2017 please?



I fell all the way off this year. I just did a massive cut this month. I've been sick a ton this year and my hair suffered


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 27, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> Bun on blownout hair.
> 
> NB: Plan to trim at least 1 inch at my next cornrow takedown - the aim is to get as much growth till then to balance it out.



I have no words


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2016)

Daina said:


> My hair grows in a natural V and I have *NEVER *been able to get it to grow otherwise. I remember all the times I let stylist cut it even only to have the V come right back. I now love it and embrace the V!


My hair grows in a natural V shape as well and like you, I have had it evened off so many times, but it would always come right back so I just leave alone now.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2016)

IslandMummy said:


> I fell all the way off this year. I just did a massive cut this month. I've been sick a ton this year and my hair suffered


Oh noooo, I'm so sorry to hear that. I sure hope your hair and health will do better in 2017.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 27, 2016)

IslandMummy said:


> I fell all the way off this year. I just did a massive cut this month. I've been sick a ton this year and my hair suffered



I hope you are feeling better now. Here is to improved health this upcoming year. I hope you had a great holiday season. Peace, Love and Livity sis.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 28, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Oh noooo, I'm so sorry to hear that. I sure hope your hair and health will do better in 2017.





bajandoc86 said:


> I hope you are feeling better now. Here is to improved health this upcoming year. I hope you had a great holiday season. Peace, Love and Livity sis.



Thank you both; getting a couple transfusions next month and starting new permanent medication to hopefully get me back on the road to health


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 28, 2016)

IslandMummy said:


> I fell all the way off this year. I just did a massive cut this month. I've been sick a ton this year and my hair suffered



i'm sorry. take courage. i hope your hair keeps growing and you become healthier this year


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jan 2, 2017)

I reach this year goal of reaching APL. My hair is slowly starting to hang down instead of outward,which is nice.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 3, 2017)

your hair looks really good! @WeirdoBeauty


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jan 10, 2017)

Still in canerows it's been about 5 weeks now that's why I haven't posted but is there a 2017 challenge?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 10, 2017)

jasmyne14 said:


> Still in canerows it's been about 5 weeks now that's why I haven't posted but is there a 2017 challenge?



 @jasmyne14 @Faith has started the thread for 2017.
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/apl-challenge-2017.807451/


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jan 10, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @jasmyne14 @Faith has started the thread for 2017.
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/apl-challenge-2017.807451/



Thank you !


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jan 10, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> your hair looks really good! @WeirdoBeauty


thank you


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2017)

jasmyne14 said:


> Thank you !


It's a different challenge but you are welcome to join.

Right now there are separate apl and BSL challenges.


----------

